# CPEC updates at Gwadar



## ghazi52

Construction Work on Gwadar East Expressway under CPEC completed 46% .

Total $51 billion allocated for CPEC projects, 13 projects have been completed with the estimated cost of around 11 billion dollars, whereas another 13 projects worth $21 billion are underway.
An additional $21 billion-dollar worth projects are in pipeline. Construction work on Gwadar East Bay Expressway has reached 46% adding after ope rationalization.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

On the instructions of DG GDA, outfield of cricket stadium in Gwadar has been turned dark green through the treatment of sewage water.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese ship arrived at Gwadar port to distribute groceries to 2000 deserving families of Gwadar areas..
‎
·

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Govt allows import of wheat, sugar, fertiliser at Gwadar* Port*
--Trucks with tracking device will be allowed to transport goods countrywide and Afghanistan

The federal government has allowed the import of wheat, sugar and fertilisers at the Gwadar Port and onward transit to Afghanistan through bonded carriers- insured and sealable trucks having a tracking device.

The Ministry of Commerce (MoC), on the request of the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), the Pakistan-Afghanistan Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PAJCCI), the Gwadar International Terminals Limited and other stakeholders, has issued an Office Memorandum (MO) titled ‘Implementation of the import and export policy orders through shipping procedure and instructions for operationalisation of the Gwadar Port’.

The ministry has been approached with the request to allow import of Afghan bulk cargo at the Gwadar Port and onward transit to Afghanistan through sealable trucks.

The petitions of all stakeholders have been examined in the light of the Afghanistan-Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement (APTTA), 2010 Article 21(1)(c) of the APTTA, 2010 that allows transit of “bulk cargo (not imported in containers — like ship load) in open trucks or other transport units”, notification stated

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

The cargos transited by a Chinese steel tube factory from China to Gwadar Free Zone, has passed its customs clearance procedures.

The factory has also become the 1st to be granted with tariff-free treatment in the free zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

Looks like great progress is being made all around Gwadar....even during these difficult times.

Progress on the airport looks good too...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251793990078218241

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction Work on Gwadar International Airport starts, all pending issues resolved, stalled containers of machinery cleared from Gwadar Port, labour mobilised, educated on COVID-19 SOPs.Cost $230 Million CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar port ...................................
New buildings U/C in the Free Zone..

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*After ease in lockdown,construction of Gwadar airport picks up pace*







Construction of the much-awaited New Gwadar International Airport has entered its second phase, as the joint Pakistan and China project pushes towards completion.

The airport is located in Gurandani, some 26 kilometers northeast of the city of Gwadar in Balochistan. Its total cost is $230 million.

“In the second phase a permanent station is being built,” Zhang Baozhong, chairman of the China Oversees Port Holding Company Chairman (COPHC), told Geo.tv, “This will spur up development activities with full speed and momentum.”

Despite the outbreak of the deadly coronavirus, construction of the airport did not halt, he added, and the second phase has begun as per schedule.

The project is expected to be completed in three years’ time. After which, Baozhong explained, it would be the second largest airport in Pakistan connecting Gwadar with the rest of the world.

Separately, Lieutenant General (retired) Asim Saleem Bajwa, the chairman of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Authority, also tweeted about the historic developed on May 7.

Prime Minister Imran Khan performed the ground breaking ceremony of the Gwadar Airport on March 29, 2019. While construction began on October 31, 2019.

Being part of the Early Harvest High Priority Project of CPEC, the airport is free from all loan obligations and debt burden. It is being constructed on grant assistance and is being completely bankrolled by the Chinese government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Port to operate international transhipment cargo*

Gwadar Port will operate international transshipment cargo, in accordance with the S.R.O 218(I) 2020(International Transhipment Rules) issued by the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) recently.

As per this S.R.O, the containerized cargo, oversized, bulk and break-bulk cargo all can be unloaded at Gwadar Port and then transhipped to other countries and regions.

According to the S.R.O, goods for international transhipment shall not be subject to payment of import or export duties and taxes if the activities are in conformity with related rules.

For example, the shipping line or its agent shall distinctly manifest as such in the IGM/carrier declaration uploaded electronically in the Customs Computerized System. This kind of manifest shall necessarily contain six pieces of information, namely, port of loading, via port(name of the transhipment port of #Pakistan), port of destination(final port of discharge at foreign destination), bill of lading(B/L) No., name of foreign exporter and name of foreign importer.

With its improved infrastructure, Gwadar Port has been granted supportive policies from the government. In April 2020, the Ministry of Commerce released a notification that the import of Afghan bulk-cargo of wheat, sugar and fertilizers at the Gwadar Port and onward transit to Afghanistan shall be permitted in bonded carrier, insured and sealable trucks.

The policy aims at the efficient and cost-effective operationalization of Gwadar Port and the Western-corridor of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, according to a memorandum of the ministry of commerce.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakAlp

How much is the Pakistani government investing in Gwadar? Why are we leaving everything to China?

We could invest 1 Billion a year in to Gwadar and CPEC, over the decades it could become a big internal investment.

We also have 10million oversea Pakistanis and if Pakistan government makes a few corrupt free companies then we could get alot of investment from these Pakistanis.

If China can invest 60Billion, then Pakistan can invest 20Billion till 2030

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistansdefender

PakAlp said:


> How much is the Pakistani government investing in Gwadar? Why are we leaving everything to China?
> 
> We could invest 1 Billion a year in to Gwadar and CPEC, over the decades it could become a big internal investment.
> 
> We also have 10million oversea Pakistanis and if Pakistan government makes a few corrupt free companies then we could get alot of investment from these Pakistanis.
> 
> If China can invest 60Billion, then Pakistan can invest 20Billion till 2030


Cities are not made that way. Sadly. 
You idea is much better. But.
Actually it's not even China. China has shaped the city planning. Now gda according to the city planning allot particular land for societies, parks, industrial zones. We cannot built it in one go like they do in dubi. The Chinese are interested in developing it. Ie given society projects, zones projects, high rise building and entertainment projects which has not started yet.
Because Chinese don't directly invest. They do government to government loans and deals. Their private sector must come and invest. Gawader should be treated as test case. It needs water electricity, proper zones, recreation, no katchi abadi, littered with parks everywhere, green belts. But who would do it? We don't have a lord Mare. 
The cm is too busy. 
And the security also complicates the investors moods. 
What government needs to do is provide security and accordinng to the city planning give out road, electricity. Water and every project to investors. And sale then. Needs in center to facilitate different department mit would be city like Singapore a country. Similarly karachi and lahore and oehswar should be autonomous otherwise metropolis won't work.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Be aware of the UAE!!! Gwadar is directly threatening them...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Cargo ship berths at Gwadar carrying 16000 MT urea for Transit to Afghanistan. Beginning of new era! It will be bagged in Gwadar & trucked to Afghanistan. Gwadar Port to become hub for local employment. Ship was to be handled in Jebel Ali but due to MoC’s efforts Gwadar gets business

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First bulk-cargo ship “MV Manet” carrying wheat n urea of Afghan Transit trade reached Gwadar this week , Good for local economy as it will stimulate host of business activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Enigma SIG

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Be aware of the UAE!!! Gwadar is directly threatening them...


They've already stalled this project for 20+ years. Still getting threats from US/India/GCC.
Gwadar should've been a mini Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Good news again in Gwadar there are two kinds of ships coming together. SIBULK Tradition and MANET bulk carrier & container ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muslim Warrior

ghazi52 said:


> Good news again in Gwadar there are two kinds of ships coming together. SIBULK Tradition and MANET bulk carrier & container ship.


Alhamdulilah ... Great news ... Seems like activities at Gawadar are gaining pace ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese-built plant eases water shortage at Pakistan's Gwadar port*
2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

July 04, 2020








China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Chairman Asim Saleem Bajwa on Saturday said the Gwadar International Airport construction is underway.

The chairman took to microblogging website Twitter and reaffirmed Pakistan's commitment to launching and completing all projects in Gwadar in line with Prime Minister Imran Khan's vision.

"Mega airport costing $230M will be a harbinger of development of Gwadar City/Gwadar Port," he wrote.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Marine Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar Marine Drive


Wao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Football field and recently-completed Marine Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

East Bay Expressway Gwadar- Here are the latest pics of ongoing work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghan transit trade via Gwadar Port begins*

First consignment from UAE arrives at Gwadar’s deep seaport


Anadolu Agency
July 28, 2020









PHOTO: AFP

Transit trade to Afghanistan through Pakistan’s strategic Gwadar seaport began on Sunday with a consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates (UAE).

“The first transit consignment of bulk cargo through Gwadar to Afghanistan has started. Several consignments are lined up for coming days,” said Mohammad Sadiq, Pakistan’s Special Envoy for Afghanistan, on Twitter.

“We have crossed another milestone towards establishing our credentials as a transit city,” he added.

The ship carrying trade goods for Afghanistan anchored at the port, which was transported to the war-stricken country after Customs clearance, local broadcaster reported.

With its 600km coastline, Gwadar is a key deep seaport currently operated by China, which seeks to gain direct access to the Indian Ocean via Gwadar in line with its $64-billion Pakistan-China Economic Corridor (CPEC) megaproject.

The economic corridor is hoped to provide China cheaper access to Africa and the Middle East and also earn Pakistan billions of dollars for providing transit facilities to the world’s second-largest economy.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 28th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port Operations

Ship carrying 17000 tons DAP arrived Being transported to Afghanistan on 550 trucks
60% via Chaman 1st time bagging of bulk cargo been done locally instead of foreign ports Local employment generated & transport business boosted.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The one who operates Gwadar city and port
Corona lockdown by Chinese company Kopko
In five months, the net of plants and trees was spread at 3 lakh square meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest view.................

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

08 Aug 2020

ISLAMABAD: CPEC Authority Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa said on Friday that the second phase of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was all about taking its dividends to the public. He said socioeconomic development in Gwadar and other parts of Balochistan had been initiated with focus on ensuring participation of local people in all the development projects.

Bajwa, who is also Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Information and Broadcasting, was chairing a special dialogue titled ‘Gwadar Por, Free Economic Zones’ Role in the Prosperity of Balochistan and Regional Connectivity’, organised by the Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI) here.

He said that Gwadar port as well as the airport had become fully functional now and Afghan Transit Trade has diverting towards the city, adding the National Development Council during its recent meeting had decided to pay special focus on the development of Balochistan.

The Gwadar District Economic Zone is being developed in addition to the Gwadar City. Besides, vocational training is being provided to enable local population to participate and fully benefit from the projects.

China Ambassador to Pakistan, Yao Jing, while sharing his views commented that Gwadar had huge potential for the development and regional connectivity. He said that the government here and all concerned authorities including CPEC’s played vital role in moving the project forward.

Therefore, several economic initiatives have already been taken by the Chinese government as well as private companies with the help of local partners.

He added that Gwadar was not just a port but a comprehensive business project and thanks to tax incentives announced by the Government of Pakistan, the area now offers a lot of potential for the trade and investment.

The envoy said that Chinese government was committed to provide all the resources that might be required for the future development needs of Gwadar.

Jing affirmed that China wanted to expand its cooperation for the development of whole Balochistan including agricultural, such as testing cotton seed in the province.

_Published in Dawn, August 8th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COPHC in Gwadar planted thousands of trees to echo the tree plantation drive of PM Imran Khan.
The Company has developed 5 green Parks in the last two years. They made "Long live Pakistan and China" with trees, which symbolize the friendship will last forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar Marine Drive


beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Be aware of the UAE!!! Gwadar is directly threatening them...


Pls explain, If I need to ship to Afghanistan, or Central Asia, how does the UAE come into the pic?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Marine Drive, Gawadar

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ali_raza

Blacklight said:


> Pls explain, If I need to ship to Afghanistan, or Central Asia, how does the UAE come into the pic?


hate is free to spread 
logic is expensive to get from cheaper people

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

LET THE HATERS HATE. CPEC SHALL SUCCEED AT ALL COSTS INSHALLAH!!!

BIG DEVELOPMENT 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302243438620934145

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar East Bay Expressway progress 80%. Asphalt underway, will boost Port operations big way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Gwadar could have had a major oil refinery regardless the oil was saudi or Iranian. That would have resulted in a chain reaction of multiple industries booming there.I dont know what are we doing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar East Bay Expressway progress 80%. Asphalt underway, will boost Port operations big way.



What happened to the new Gwadar Airport project??.. seems like after the initial start of survey there has been no development?


----------



## Tamiyah

Clutch said:


> What happened to the new Gwadar Airport project??.. seems like after the initial start of survey there has been no development?


Yeah, I also don't have seen any update on Gwadar's new airport.


----------



## ghazi52

Asim Saleem Bajwa

@AsimSBajwa

As #Gwadar City & Port is coming up fast, an unprecedented level of seriousness by the Govts in Isd&Quetta,for uplifting South Balochistan. It will transform the region,bring prosperity for the locals & address all past shortcomings in multiple sectors. #cpec #CPECMakingProgress










9:03 AM · Sep 16, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Clutch said:


> What happened to the new Gwadar Airport project??.. seems like after the initial start of survey there has been no development?


Work on it is going on at a pretty fast and serious pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 670925


PCBC and GPA buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rapid construction is taking place at Gwadar Free Economic Zone (Corridor)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> On the instructions of DG GDA, outfield of cricket stadium in Gwadar has been turned dark green through the treatment of sewage water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Can't have a village, town or city without a cricket pitch, just like mosques.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Construction Work on Gwadar International Airport starts, all pending issues resolved, stalled containers of machinery cleared from Gwadar Port, labour mobilised, educated on COVID-19 SOPs.Cost $230 Million CPEC


cant see the pics


----------



## ghazi52

Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has approval of New Gwadar International Airport project at a cost of Rs 55.4 billion.
This airport is funded by Government of Pakistan and 1.52 billion yuan or Rs. 34 billion Chinese grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1st consignment of 8 containers containing seafood has left Port on MV Esperanza for China. This successful international transshipment will open new avenues of economic development for country & is a testament to our readiness for international business 

























The 5th Meeting of the Joint Working Group on Gwadar was held through a video link, today.

The meeting was co-chaired by the Secretary, Ministry of Planning, Development, & Special Initiatives (MoPD&SI), Mathar Niaz Rana from the Pakistan side, and Director-General, National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), Ying Xiong, from the Chinese side.

In his opening remarks, Director General, NDRC said that the development of the Gwadar is a priority and will be pushed forward with vigor and zeal. The Secretary, PD&SI acknowledged the continuous support extended by the Chinese government for the development of Gwadar and assured the Chinese side of Pakistan’s unwavering commitment to accelerate the development projects in Gwadar.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 1st phase of water supply to Gwadar through transmission line from Swad Dam has been finished, work on the 2nd phase from Shadi Kaur to Chadgarh is underway in which 70% work has been completed۔
CPEC







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=411122053353568

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

As reported the government has finalized and approved the ‘Gwadar Smart City Master Plan. The Federal Secretary Maritime Affairs Rizwan Ahmed announced the approval yesterday.

It was also revealed by Senator Mushahid Hussain present at the meeting said that a major part of the #Afghan transit trade was passing through Gwadar already.

The government he said was seeking the creation of a dry port by #Uzbekistan and was in talks with the authorities there to make it happen. The dry port thus would serve all Central Asian Republics (CARs). Senator Ahmed said further that Uzbek authorities were keen to shift their exports and imports to Gwadar as it was the nearest port city for them.



*Gwadar Smart City Master Plan*

The officials revealed the projected details of the Gwadar Smart City Master Plan; the population of which is expected to exceed two million people in the long-term with high-paid expatriate professionals accounting for up to 80% of the population.


The city is likely to attract high commercial activity since the government will provide a tax-free zone there. Pakistan’s largest international airport had been inaugurated earlier this year in the new city.

The officials further projected that high-tech industries would be established, mega shopping malls, luxury resorts, and man made islands too would be created eventually in and around Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The transit goods in Afghanistan have been gradually normalized. On 8 December, 22,000 tons of DAP fertilizer arrived and will be unloaded, bagged and trucked to Afghanistan in Gwadar. Under the epidemic situation, it provides a rare business opportunity for local customs clearance, labor service and logistics companies!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Pak Afghan Transit

The 2nd Afghan transit vessel arrived at Gwadar port. DAP will be discharged, bagged and loaded on bonded trucks to Afghanistan , Gwadar port continues to provide business opportunity for local logistics companies.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Fibre optic cable laid in Gwadar*

EVP says PTCL has taken initiatives to improve internet connectivity in industrial areas


December 18, 2020







*KARACHI: *A new fibre optic cable has been laid in Gwadar which is good news for future investors, said Pakistan Telecommunication Company Limited (PTCL) Executive Vice President Abdul Zahir Achakzai.
He was speaking at a meeting with industrialists at the Korangi Association of Trade and Industry (KATI) on Thursday.

On the international front, the Gwadar city plays a pivotal role under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and by extension under the Silk Road initiative of China. At the local level, the port city is important for Balochistan as well as the rest of Pakistan.


CPEC’s commercial route runs from Gwadar to western China. The corridor, now worth over $60 billion, needs faster internet connectivity to run its large-scale operations smoothly.

Achakzai added that the company had taken several initiatives to improve internet connectivity in industrial areas as it acknowledged the importance of communication infrastructure. “We have already taken a number of measures to improve internet connectivity in Korangi along with the rest of the city,” he said.

Speaking on the occasion, KATI President Saleemuz Zaman said internet connectivity, speed and efficiency had emerged as the new standard and prerequisite for industrialisation and business growth.

Highlighting that PTCL had enhanced its services, Zaman voiced hope that it would reach on a par with communication standards of modern times.

Talking about KATI, he said its first priority was its members and their facilitation in every possible way.
“We urge all the service providers in the area to build effective coordination with the Korangi Industrial and Trading Estate Development and Management Company (KITE-DMC) as many infrastructure projects are underway,” he said.

KITE-DMC Chairman and CEO Zubair Chhaya urged officials to establish a mechanism for better coordination between PTCL and KITE.

He assured them that PTCL would be consulted prior to any development work in the area to avoid any losses to both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar fencing project kick-starts to shield belt and road projects*

In initial stage, barbed wires will be installed around 15,000-acre land of Gwadar city
GPA chief says the initiative to install fences will transform Gwadar and it will become safer and more secure

As part of security measures to protect belt and road projects from potential terrorist attacks, the work on Gwadar Fencing Project has finally kicked off under the Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan 2017-2050, local media has reported.

As per details, barbed wires will be installed in phases in collaboration with the army, Makran Administration, Gwadar Development Authority, Gwadar Port Authority and Balochistan government.

In the initial stage, security fences are being installed around 15,000-acre land of Gwadar city. Three or four entry and exit points will be established to help regulate inflow and outflow of traffic and people in a befitting manner.

Commenting on the matter, Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani said that the fencing project will change the security dynamics in Gwadar Port as well as Gwadar city, globally-famous as crown jewel of CPEC.

“It was a long proposed desire that has come true now,” he added. He said that the initiative to install fences will transform Gwadar and it will become safer and more secure.

Kashani maintained that one of the finest advantages of fencing Gwadar would be to help instil the sense of free movement. “Check post free area inside the fence lines would allow people walking and driving as per their own time and pace like as bird flying in sky,” he mentioned.

Meanwhile, GDA senior official said that Chinese nationals who are working on different projects in the area could not enjoy routine life in the streets and markets of Gwadar due to security issues. “Recent terror attack at private hotel in Gwadar had further limited their foot movement,” he adde

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar modern greenhouse construction is underway and to be completed and put in operation soon. #GreenPakistan
#GreenGwadar 
#CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Development of Gwadar Port continues to advance*

By China Economic Net

by Cheng Xizhong

On January 6, President of Pakistan Dr. Arif Alvi visited Gwadar and underlined the need to utilize Gwadar Port free zone area for transit trade with regional countries including Afghanistan.

At a briefing on progress work about the master plan of Gwadar City and operationalization of Gwadar Port, the president said that the speedy flow of traffic at Gwadar Port must be ensured. He urged the authorities to accelerate development activities and remove all hindrances in this regard through consensus-building and consultation with the relevant stakeholders. He particularly thanked the Chinese Government for constructing state-of-the-art China Business Centre (CBC) in Gwadar.

President Dr. Arif Alvi’s visit has fully demonstrated that the Pakistani leadership attaches great importance to continuously promoting the construction of Gwadar Port, a shining pearl of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

To speed up the construction of the related projects in Gwadar Port, relevant departments of China and Pakistan held the fifth meeting of the Joint Working Group (JWG) through video link on November 30, 2020, in which both sides reviewed progress on projects related to Gwadar Port, road and air infrastructure, provision of water supply and sanitation facilities.

Since early 2020, China and Pakistan have jointly strived to overcome the impact of novel coronavirus pneumonia and promote the stable and healthy construction and operation of the series projects in Gwadar.

Relevant Chinese enterprises have undertaken an enormous amount of work in the fields of joint operations against the pandemic and social livelihood, and won wide acclaim and appreciation from all walks of life in Gwadar. Gwadar Port has become a bright spot of successfully balancing pandemic prevention and project construction during the CPEC development in 2020.

Now in Gwadar Port, five container cranes have been added. A stack yard of 100,000 square meters has been built. The seawater desalination equipment and container scanning devices have been added, and the port function has been fully restored. At the moment, the terminal can accommodate two 50,000 DWT freighters at the same time, and can handle bulk cargo, container and roll on-roll off cargo, with full operation capacity.

The development of Gwadar Port is forcefully driving the economic development of Balochistan and even Pakistan as a whole. Moreover, Gwadar Port will become the nearest sea port for Afghanistan, Tajikistan and other Central Asian inland countries, and become a regional logistics and shipping center. Gwadar Port will also become an important logistics, trade, emerging industries, science and technology, culture and education center in southwest Pakistan.

_Cheng Xizhong, Visiting Professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law，Senior Fellow of the Charhar Institute, former Defense Attache in South Asian countries._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Vessels of 2021 arrived at Gwadar port. Welcome*


1---- LPG vessel GAS ARMA ETA, weighted 1.6K tones, arrived at Gwadar Port

2 ---- Afghan Transit DAP vessel BLUE BALESTIER ETA, weighted 18K tones, arrived at 11:30.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohsin A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350393948808871936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HammerHead081

The development is going to take alot of time, its a very long term project.


----------



## RoadRunner401

ali_raza said:


> hate is free to spread
> logic is expensive to get from cheaper people




I agree 100% " logic is expensive to get from cheaper people"

Gwadar port is considered a strategic location, giving China and Central Asia access to the Gulf region and the Middle East. Gwadar port will become the main sea gate for Central Asia. It will also become easier to send products from Xinjiang and central Asian countries to other regions. “The corridor will help reduce transport time for goods from Gwadar port to western China and central Asian regions by about 60 or 70 per cent,” 

Qatar officials understand the importance of Gwadar as a great game-changer in the region and they planned to invest 15% of the “China–Pakistan Economic Corridor” (CPEC), a collection of infrastructure projects that are currently under construction throughout Pakistan, so that to put pressure on Dubai and the UAE as the animosity between the two country has recently became more harsh.

To sum up, the geoeconomic and geopolitical situation in South Asia is changing swiftly. This can be credited to the fact that the emerging powers in the region are redefining their presence. China, Pakistan and Qatar are formulating the economic agenda of the region based on the geo-economics of Gwadar port while India and the UAE are strongly against this prospect

UAE Ambassador to India declared that China’s investment for expanding Gwadar port in Pakistan will have negative impact on the UAE’s interests. 



ali_raza said:


> hate is free to spread



A top Emirati security official, known for making controversy-catching remarks on wide-ranging issues, took to Twitter to denounce Pakistanis, accusing them of being a "dangerous threat to Gulf societies".


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ali_raza

RoadRunner401 said:


> I agree 100% " logic is expensive to get from cheaper people"
> 
> Gwadar port is considered a strategic location, giving China and Central Asia access to the Gulf region and the Middle East. Gwadar port will become the main sea gate for Central Asia. It will also become easier to send products from Xinjiang and central Asian countries to other regions. “The corridor will help reduce transport time for goods from Gwadar port to western China and central Asian regions by about 60 or 70 per cent,”
> 
> Qatar officials understand the importance of Gwadar as a great game-changer in the region and they planned to invest 15% of the “China–Pakistan Economic Corridor” (CPEC), a collection of infrastructure projects that are currently under construction throughout Pakistan, so that to put pressure on Dubai and the UAE as the animosity between the two country has recently became more harsh.
> 
> To sum up, the geoeconomic and geopolitical situation in South Asia is changing swiftly. This can be credited to the fact that the emerging powers in the region are redefining their presence. China, Pakistan and Qatar are formulating the economic agenda of the region based on the geo-economics of Gwadar port while India and the UAE are strongly against this prospect
> 
> UAE Ambassador to India declared that China’s investment for expanding Gwadar port in Pakistan will have negative impact on the UAE’s interests.
> 
> 
> 
> A top Emirati security official, known for making controversy-catching remarks on wide-ranging issues, took to Twitter to denounce Pakistanis, accusing them of being a "dangerous threat to Gulf societies".


things are never black and white 
emirates was like blood brother to us not so long ago
m sure we have also done something to make them look towards india


----------



## ghazi52

Work in Progress on new Gwadar international airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Full view...............

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> As reported the government has finalized and approved the ‘Gwadar Smart City Master Plan. The Federal Secretary Maritime Affairs Rizwan Ahmed announced the approval yesterday.
> 
> It was also revealed by Senator Mushahid Hussain present at the meeting said that a major part of the #Afghan transit trade was passing through Gwadar already.
> 
> The government he said was seeking the creation of a dry port by #Uzbekistan and was in talks with the authorities there to make it happen. The dry port thus would serve all Central Asian Republics (CARs). Senator Ahmed said further that Uzbek authorities were keen to shift their exports and imports to Gwadar as it was the nearest port city for them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gwadar Smart City Master Plan*
> 
> The officials revealed the projected details of the Gwadar Smart City Master Plan; the population of which is expected to exceed two million people in the long-term with high-paid expatriate professionals accounting for up to 80% of the population.
> 
> 
> The city is likely to attract high commercial activity since the government will provide a tax-free zone there. Pakistan’s largest international airport had been inaugurated earlier this year in the new city.
> 
> The officials further projected that high-tech industries would be established, mega shopping malls, luxury resorts, and man made islands too would be created eventually in and around Gwadar
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693542


Brilliant:-" The government he said was seeking the creation of a dry port by #Uzbekistan and was in talks with the authorities there to make it happen. The dry port thus would serve all Central Asian Republics (CARs). Senator Ahmed said further that Uzbek authorities were keen to shift their exports and imports to Gwadar as it was the nearest port city for them. "


ghazi52 said:


> *Gwadar fencing project kick-starts to shield belt and road projects*
> 
> In initial stage, barbed wires will be installed around 15,000-acre land of Gwadar city
> GPA chief says the initiative to install fences will transform Gwadar and it will become safer and more secure
> 
> As part of security measures to protect belt and road projects from potential terrorist attacks, the work on Gwadar Fencing Project has finally kicked off under the Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan 2017-2050, local media has reported.
> 
> As per details, barbed wires will be installed in phases in collaboration with the army, Makran Administration, Gwadar Development Authority, Gwadar Port Authority and Balochistan government.
> 
> In the initial stage, security fences are being installed around 15,000-acre land of Gwadar city. Three or four entry and exit points will be established to help regulate inflow and outflow of traffic and people in a befitting manner.
> 
> Commenting on the matter, Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani said that the fencing project will change the security dynamics in Gwadar Port as well as Gwadar city, globally-famous as crown jewel of CPEC.
> 
> “It was a long proposed desire that has come true now,” he added. He said that the initiative to install fences will transform Gwadar and it will become safer and more secure.
> 
> Kashani maintained that one of the finest advantages of fencing Gwadar would be to help instil the sense of free movement. “Check post free area inside the fence lines would allow people walking and driving as per their own time and pace like as bird flying in sky,” he mentioned.
> 
> Meanwhile, GDA senior official said that Chinese nationals who are working on different projects in the area could not enjoy routine life in the streets and markets of Gwadar due to security issues. “Recent terror attack at private hotel in Gwadar had further limited their foot movement,” he adde


We don't want to see Gwadar as a garrison city , PA must ensure it is crime free through remote areas layered security. Barb wired fencing is an acceptance of defeat against enemies of Pakistan and terrorists. Crush the terrorists before they can get to Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan, H.E Nong Rong holds meetings with Rear Admiral Jawad Ahmed, Commander Pakistan Navy Western Command.
He appreciated efforts by Pak Armed Forces in safeguarding smooth progress of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar coal power project agreements approved by ECC*

Zaheer Abbasi
29 Jan 2021









ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet has approved implementation agreement, supplemental agreement and power purchase agreement for 300MW Coal Power Project at Gwadar,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tree plantation, 

Launched Green Employment Scheme in Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong visited sites of major projects under the CPEC in Gwadar. He was impressed by the joint efforts of the Chinese and Pakistani workers who are making Gwadar different day by day amid the pandemic. 
China Pak Dosti Zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Federal, Balochistan govts sign agreement on Gwadar Shipyard Project*


February 3, 2021









The federal and Balochistan governments have signed an agreement regarding the development of the Gwadar Shipyard Project, _Geo News_ reported Tuesday.

According to the outlet, a ceremony was held in this regard which was attended by Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan while the Federal government was represented by the Defense Production minister Zubaida Jalal. Several other federal and provincial officials were also in attendance.

Speaking to journalists after signing the agreement, Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan said that the project serves as a "historic move," adding that such projects would bring economic stability to the province.

On the other hand, Zubaida Jalal said that a shipyard in Gwadar was needed for a long time, adding that under the agreement, a ship-repairing and maintenance department will be established.

"To run the shipyard, the youth of Balochistan will be given preference," she said, adding that the staffers will be sent to Karachi and Taxila for heavy engineering and technical training.










Federal, Balochistan govts sign agreement on Gwadar Shipyard Project


The federal and Balochistan governments have signed an agreement regarding the development of the Gwadar Shipyard Project, Geo News reported Tuesday.According to the outlet, a ceremony was held in...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar SEZ: 43 Chinese companies vow to take part in industrialization*


February 17, 2021


Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company, while clearing the air of uncertainty created by CPEC adversaries regarding the pace of work in Gwadar, said that work on all CPEC projects is in full swing and cargo ships have started arriving. He said that 43 Chinese companies are going to invest in Gwadar industrial zone while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose. Moreover, he said that after its completion, the port will become an economic hub and generate a lot of employment opportunities.

Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company – the firm that operates Gwadar Port – has said that the first phase of the special economic zone under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor has been completed in which 43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose.

Talking to The Express Tribune, the chairman said that besides infrastructure and energy projects, various industries, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobiles, would be set up in the Gwadar industrial zone, which will create more employment opportunities.

Baozhong rejected the reports circulating in the media about hindrances in the multibillion-dollar project, saying that work on CPEC is going on in full swing and there are no impediments as the “government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation”.

“Despite the coronavirus pandemic, the pace of work has not slowed down and many CPEC projects have been completed ahead of time,” Baozhong said, adding that after the completion of CPEC, Gwadar will become the largest port in the region and an important economic hub in the world, which would benefit various countries.


“The Gwadar Port is fully operational and cargo ships have started arriving,” he said, announcing that a liquefied natural gas terminal will also be established at the port.

“CPEC is a great economic project,” he said. “It is a symbol of the cohesive relationship between
Pakistan and China and a testament to our friendship.”

Donning the national dress of Pakistan, he chanted the slogan “long live Pak-China friendship”.
On the attire, he said, “I like shalwar kameez as my heart beats for Pakistan.”

Meanwhile, Gwadar Development Authority Director General Shahzeb Khan Kakar told The Express
Tribune that under the 2050 Master Plan, the issues of water and electricity for the “150,000 people” of Gwadar would be resolved by the end of next year (2022). However, the people of the port city claim that their population is over 300,000.

“Work is in full swing on a desalination plant, which will convert five million gallons of seawater into drinking water and a 300 megawatts coal-fired power plant,” Kakar said. “Both the projects will be functional by January 2023.”

He also announced projects worth Rs20 billion for the uplift of the people of Gwadar.
“Efforts are afoot to turn Gwadar into a tax-free economic zone and a port city,” he said, adding that a one-window system is also being introduced to facilitate investors.

He shared that they were inviting the business community to establish industries in Gwadar for the generation of revenue. “A 250-km road network has been laid in Gwadar,” Kakar said, adding that an industrial zone in Gwadar would comprise three divisions. “An education city and a diplomatic zone will also be established in the port city.”

Further, Balochistan Department of Industry and Commerce Additional Secretary Manzoor Hussain said that the provincial government has formulated rules for allotment of land in industrial zones in the province. “Land will now be allotted in industrial zones only to those industrialists who will set them up within the stipulated time frame,” Hussain said, adding that work on development projects in Gwadar was underway under CPEC.

On the development of the port city, Gwadar Industrial Estate Development Authority Managing Director Attaullah Jogezai said that the provincial government will soon allocate 20,000 acres of land for the special economic zone.

Gwadar Club Chairman Brigadier (retd) Asif Mehmood said, “Special security arrangements have been made in and around Gwadar, which has led to peace in Balochistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The first smart Greenhouse in Gwadar ready for plantation!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


>


I only see a red cross on many of your posts, not sure why.


ali_raza said:


> hate is free to spread
> logic is expensive to get from cheaper people


Why is Gwadar being used to benefit Afghanistan? It should and must be used for trade with Pakistan .


----------



## ziaulislam

ali_raza said:


> things are never black and white
> emirates was like blood brother to us not so long ago
> m sure we have also done something to make them look towards india


no they werent, we were a security patner only, they neevr really invested or fostered deep relations with pakistan

why india, well economic reasons, india is the next giant and dubai, UAE higly depends upon india commerical relationships

while saudis need a new market for oil, since Europe demand is shrinking fast and will disappear soon while America is already gone due to local shale production. *Only china and india are left* ..rest of market is gone


ghazi52 said:


> *Gwadar SEZ: 43 Chinese companies vow to take part in industrialization*
> 
> 
> February 17, 2021
> 
> 
> Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company, while clearing the air of uncertainty created by CPEC adversaries regarding the pace of work in Gwadar, said that work on all CPEC projects is in full swing and cargo ships have started arriving. He said that 43 Chinese companies are going to invest in Gwadar industrial zone while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose. Moreover, he said that after its completion, the port will become an economic hub and generate a lot of employment opportunities.
> 
> Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company – the firm that operates Gwadar Port – has said that the first phase of the special economic zone under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor has been completed in which 43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose.
> 
> Talking to The Express Tribune, the chairman said that besides infrastructure and energy projects, various industries, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobiles, would be set up in the Gwadar industrial zone, which will create more employment opportunities.
> 
> Baozhong rejected the reports circulating in the media about hindrances in the multibillion-dollar project, saying that work on CPEC is going on in full swing and there are no impediments as the “government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation”.
> 
> “Despite the coronavirus pandemic, the pace of work has not slowed down and many CPEC projects have been completed ahead of time,” Baozhong said, adding that after the completion of CPEC, Gwadar will become the largest port in the region and an important economic hub in the world, which would benefit various countries.
> 
> 
> “The Gwadar Port is fully operational and cargo ships have started arriving,” he said, announcing that a liquefied natural gas terminal will also be established at the port.
> 
> “CPEC is a great economic project,” he said. “It is a symbol of the cohesive relationship between
> Pakistan and China and a testament to our friendship.”
> 
> Donning the national dress of Pakistan, he chanted the slogan “long live Pak-China friendship”.
> On the attire, he said, “I like shalwar kameez as my heart beats for Pakistan.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Gwadar Development Authority Director General Shahzeb Khan Kakar told The Express
> Tribune that under the 2050 Master Plan, the issues of water and electricity for the “150,000 people” of Gwadar would be resolved by the end of next year (2022). However, the people of the port city claim that their population is over 300,000.
> 
> “Work is in full swing on a desalination plant, which will convert five million gallons of seawater into drinking water and a 300 megawatts coal-fired power plant,” Kakar said. “Both the projects will be functional by January 2023.”
> 
> He also announced projects worth Rs20 billion for the uplift of the people of Gwadar.
> “Efforts are afoot to turn Gwadar into a tax-free economic zone and a port city,” he said, adding that a one-window system is also being introduced to facilitate investors.
> 
> He shared that they were inviting the business community to establish industries in Gwadar for the generation of revenue. “A 250-km road network has been laid in Gwadar,” Kakar said, adding that an industrial zone in Gwadar would comprise three divisions. “An education city and a diplomatic zone will also be established in the port city.”
> 
> Further, Balochistan Department of Industry and Commerce Additional Secretary Manzoor Hussain said that the provincial government has formulated rules for allotment of land in industrial zones in the province. “Land will now be allotted in industrial zones only to those industrialists who will set them up within the stipulated time frame,” Hussain said, adding that work on development projects in Gwadar was underway under CPEC.
> 
> On the development of the port city, Gwadar Industrial Estate Development Authority Managing Director Attaullah Jogezai said that the provincial government will soon allocate 20,000 acres of land for the special economic zone.
> 
> Gwadar Club Chairman Brigadier (retd) Asif Mehmood said, “Special security arrangements have been made in and around Gwadar, which has led to peace in Balochistan.”


gawadar will only be sucessful if a good connection to Afghanistan is made ..currently karachi still offers shorter route to afgahnistan!

second large industrial parks leveraging cheap land in the surrounding need to be created for manufacturing around gawadar 

this is only possible if gawadar is connected via gas & electricity to rest of the country, currently gawadar has no power 

in short billions of $$ need to be spent on gawadar and another port city between gawadar and karachi


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> I only see a red cross on many of your posts, not sure why.
> 
> Why is Gwadar being used to benefit Afghanistan? It should and must be used for trade with Pakistan .




I think they fixed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

ziaulislam said:


> no they werent, we were a security patner only, they neevr really invested or fostered deep relations with pakistan
> 
> why india, well economic reasons, india is the next giant and dubai, UAE higly depends upon india commerical relationships
> 
> while saudis need a new market for oil, since Europe demand is shrinking fast and will disappear soon while America is already gone due to local shale production. *Only china and india are left* ..rest of market is gone
> 
> gawadar will only be sucessful if a good connection to Afghanistan is made ..currently karachi still offers shorter route to afgahnistan!
> 
> second large industrial parks leveraging cheap land in the surrounding need to be created for manufacturing around gawadar
> 
> this is only possible if gawadar is connected via gas & electricity to rest of the country, currently gawadar has no power
> 
> in short billions of $$ need to be spent on gawadar and another port city between gawadar and karachi


u must know nothing about uae and its investments in pakistan and certainly not saudia
our telecommunications 
our oil sector 
and many many more sectors are most heavily invested by uae 
saudis lost a billion dollar investment in pakistan in twairqi steel mills
just because zardari wanted his cut
khalifa point refining projects is halted because we didn’t gave land
m not saying they are never at fault but we aren’t saits either
they provide billions in market to us and much more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nice view.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
A New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA)* is being built and will be country's biggest when completed in late 2022 and is supposed to be South Asia's biggest Airport. Occupying 4,300 acres (17 km²) of land, it is located in Gurandani.

26 km north-east of the existing airport in Gwadar City on the south-western Arabian Sea coast of Balochistan region. NGIA is expected to cost $246 million. It is fully funded by China as a grant.

PM Imran Khan had laid down the foundation stone for NGIA on 29 March 2019.

This greenfield airport will include a modern terminal building alongside a cargo terminal with refrigeration facilities for perishable items with an initial handling capacity of 30000tonnes a year NGIA will have the capacity to accommodate aircraft wide body aircraft including, Airbus A380 & Boeing 747-400 and including narrow body aircraft such as ATR-72 & Boeing 737-900.

The CAA Pakistan had awarded the design to build contract of the new airport to the China Communications Construction Company (CCC), which is expected to be completed in late 2022.

PC: Startup Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Silk Road Investment Summit Gwadar 2021 highlights full potential of CPEC*

March 20, 2021


Silk Road Investment Summit Gwadar 2021 highlighted the trade, commerce, tourism and potential of CPEC for development projects.

The delegation visited the CPEC Port. Tree plantation drive was conducted by the SDGs academy facilitated by Gwadar Development Authority in the GDA Park.

Turbut campus students volunteered the tree plantation sponsored by green holding.

Summit held at Business Centre Gwadar, Chief Guest Jawad Ahmed (Rear Admiral Pak Navy and Commandar West) Zhang Baozhong Chairman COPHC chaired the summit along 54 Countries on line virtually participated.

Chief guest and host distributed Sevinor. Team visited Gwadar Port Authority & Gwadar Development Authority offices, Speed Boat Ride by Pak Navy, visited Jannat Bazaars, Fish Harbour, cricket stadium, Newtown Projects, Gwadar Club, etc.

Silk Road summit 2021 is supported by China Overseas Port Holding Company & Balochistan Economy & Business Consultancy (LLP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yaum-e-Pakistan at Gwadar Cricket Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress at Eastbay Expressway break water .

Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At night

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Mohsin A

Eastbay Expressway drone view. Looks like it will be completed in 3-4 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar CPEC Warehouse, Gwadar Commercial Zone inaugurated*

April 5, 2021

SOURCEbrecoder.com.pk





The Gwadar CPEC Warehouses (GCW) and ‘Gwadar Commercial Zone (GCZ) have been inaugurated with established cargo storage facilities and development of office buildings, hotels, markets etc at prime locations adjacent to the new Gwadar International Airport. The inauguration ceremony was attended by Director General (DG) Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Shahzeb Khan Kakar, as well as investors, and real state representatives. Shahzeb Khan Kakar has said that development work under the new Gwadar Master Plan is in full swing, while work on planning and legislative fronts has been finalized, and the infrastructure development side will also see progress in days to come.

KARACHI: In line with Pakistan and China’s ambitious development plans for the Port City of Gwadar, inauguration of ‘Gwadar CPEC Warehouses’ (GCW) and ‘Gwadar Commercial Zone’ GCZ) took place on Friday to establish cargo storage facilities and development of office buildings, hotels, markets etc at prime locations adjacent to the new Gwadar International Airport.

The inauguration ceremony was graced by Director General (DG) Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Shahzeb Khan Kakar with his presence. A number of investors, and real state representatives were also present on the occasion.

Gwadar CPEC Warehouses’ and ‘ Gwadar Commercial Zone are projects of Akbar Group and its marketing is being carried out by the Star Marketing.

Shahzeb Khan Kakar said development work under new Gwadar Master Plan is in full swing, work on planning and legislative fronts has been finalized, while the infrastructure development side will also see progress in days to come.
While appreciating Akbar Group for the fulfilment of its commitments, he vowed to extend his all out support.
He said GDA is in constant touch with ABAD for its micro planning. We don’t want any arbitrary work that would be unacceptable for the stakeholders – the locals, developers, and the investors. “No stakeholder should feel left out in the process of development,” he said.

He said the Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal is the firm believer of taking people on board. On his direction, GDA is conducting public hearings to take recommendation, input of the concerned parties to incorporate them in the development policy.

Up to 80 percent demands of the investors have been incorporated in the master plan.
He said the Master Plan is not something to be kept hidden. Rather the purpose of this document is to ensure economic development along with the human development.

We are trying to declare Gwadar a tax free city. On request of CM Balochistan, legislation has been moved to the Parliament for considerations. It’s the dream of CM Balochistan to see Gwadar like Dubai. He said development is not possible without political will.

Kakar said the city will be developed under the highest of international standards to be an economic hub for the entire region and beyond.

To a query, he said Gwadar Development Authority has decided to revoke the licenses of fake and dubious housing sites, besides taking action against those responsible. The port will become the largest commercial and economic center in South Asia.

According to the new Gwadar Smart City Master Plan, Gwadar’s population will increase rapidly in the long run. The city will require some 15,800 new homes by 2025, 47,600 by 2030 and 254,500 by 2050.

The plan has been implemented in collaboration with the Ministry of Planning and Development, Gwadar Development Authority and China Communications Construction Company. Under the plan, 15,800 new houses will be required in Gwadar city by 2025, which will increase to 47,600 by 2030. On this occasion, Akbar Group founder Akbar Ali thanked the guests from Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Customs has facilitated the clearance of the first import cum export consignment by M/s HK Sun Corporation limited, which will be further processed in Gwadar Free Zone established under China CPEC and later on items will be exported from Pakistan.

The first consignment consisting of metal scrap was processed and cleared by the Model Customs Collectorate, (A&F) West, Karachi and goods reached Gwadar Free Zone regulated by Model Customs Collectorate Gwadar.

More shipments of raw material of the same company are under way to Pakistan which will be further used in manufacturing of goods to be exported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

Mohsin A said:


> Eastbay Expressway drone view. Looks like it will be completed in 3-4 months.


No planning, no zoning, haphazard construction; in short no urban planning.
Gwadar seems like an opportunity pilfered.

Welcome to Pakistan.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Enigma SIG said:


> No planning, no zoning, haphazard construction; in short no urban planning.
> Gwadar seems like an opportunity pilfered.
> 
> Welcome to Pakistan.


Actually, the construction in Gwadar is following a well laid-out plan made by Chinese and GPA authorities. There is a whole big model of the ultimate shape of Gwadar City which the Chinese always show to visitors...the present construction is following as per that plan, that plan also forms part of the Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan so conflicts between the two are ruled out. Construction has been prioritized and no project is late as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Enigma SIG

PanzerKiel said:


> Actually, the construction in Gwadar is following a well laid-out plan made by Chinese and GPA authorities. There is a whole big model of the ultimate shape of Gwadar City which the Chinese always show to visitors...the present construction is following as per that plan, that plan also forms part of the Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan so conflicts between the two are ruled out. Construction has been prioritized and no project is late as of now.


Alas the current situation feels like the plan isn't being followed. I've worked with the Abu Dhabi Urban Planning Council and the plans they have to transform the city is amazing; and this was way back in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Enigma SIG said:


> Alas the current situation feels like the plan isn't being followed. I've worked with the Abu Dhabi Urban Planning Council and the plans they have to transform the city is amazing; and this was way back in 2012.


Ive been for three years now in Gwadar itself.....delay was with respect to PC-1 of the project which wasnt approved by the provincial and federal government till 2017......meaning thereby that all the projects STARTED 4 years late.....CPEC wasnt high on the agenda of provincial and federal governments till 2017...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Enigma SIG

PanzerKiel said:


> Ive been for three years now in Gwadar itself.....delay was with respect to PC-1 of the project which wasnt approved by the provincial and federal government till 2017......meaning thereby that all the projects STARTED 4 years late.....CPEC wasnt high on the agenda of provincial and federal governments till 2017...


Ah yes the red tape. Makes you want dictators lol.

I hope this turns out to be a better city than Karachi. Being inland has me puking all over the place (Lahore). I feel claustrophobic in the city, most minor streets have only 1 car space to pass through, no pedestrian spaces, no dedicated cycle tracks.

A modern city should have all those conveniences, considering Gwadar City is just being built from the ground up these things should've been a no-brainer. I look back on the days in Abu Dhabi and miss the conveniences it offers. Islamabad is the only city I've lived in Pakistan that I felt better and wanted to roam around, only that the city has no major attractions and social outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kingslayerr

PanzerKiel said:


> Ive been for three years now in Gwadar itself.....delay was with respect to PC-1 of the project which wasnt approved by the provincial and federal government till 2017......meaning thereby that all the projects STARTED 4 years late.....CPEC wasnt high on the agenda of provincial and federal governments till 2017...


Bhai you're a really respected member on this forum and most of us seems to trust you so I'll believe whatever you say, are cpec projects stalled?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Kingslayerr said:


> Bhai you're a really respected member on this forum and most of us seems to trust you so I'll believe whatever you say, are cpec projects stalled?


Not at all, i'm looking after two of them, no such thing been observed, everything is on time.


Kingslayerr said:


> Bhai you're a really respected member on this forum and most of us seems to trust you so I'll believe whatever you say, are cpec projects stalled?


Atleast not in Gwadar and vicinity....might be somewhere else.....land disputes and politics always delay these projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar under construction Technical Education & Vocational Training Authority TEVTA Institute. (Dated March, 2021).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.


U.S. Chargé d’affaires a.i. Angela Aggeler visited Gwadar, marking her second trip to Balochistan in six months. Aggeler thanked Pakistan for being an important partner on commercial and economic issues and a vital member of the Combined Maritime Forces, a multinational maritime partnership that counters illicit non-state actors on the high seas. 

The Combined Maritime Forces promote security, stability, and prosperity across approximately 3.2 million square miles of international waters, which encompass some of the world’s most important shipping lanes. Pakistan is one of the most active partners in the Combined Maritime Forces, and its support for counterterrorism and counter-piracy missions has been invaluable in ensuring the free use of the seas, which is critical to the entire global economy.

“The United States looks forward to expanding our cooperation with Pakistan on maritime security and promoting prosperity in the region.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

LPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Preparing youth for jobs in CPEC projects is our top priority under comprehensive plan.
Clusters of Tech Institutes will be upgraded around new SEZs.
Gwadar Technical institute to cater for new industry in Free Zone coming up fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Technical institute 
Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*43 Chinese firms all set to invest in Gwadar SEZ : COPHC*

Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company – the firm that operates Gwadar Port – has said that the first phase of the special economic zone under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC has been completed in which 43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose.

The chairman said that besides infrastructure and energy projects, various industries, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobiles, would be set up in the Gwadar industrial zone, which will create more employment opportunities.

Baozhong rejected the reports circulating in the media about hindrances in the multibillion-dollar project, saying that work on CPEC is going on in full swing and there are no impediments as the “government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC: *Eastbay Expressway Gwadar:* 19km (14.5 offshore completed & 4.5 onshore under construction.)
2000 direct jobs.
Progress--------92%.
Completion Oct 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Abid123

Do you think that we will see supertall and even megatall futuristic skyscrapers like in Dubai, lining the skyline of Gwadar?

Can Gwadar become a major port and a center for economic development? Could it become the next Dubai or Shenzhen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoggedDown

Instead of all these pipe dreams. Pakistan should priorities to make Gwadar port functional for regular shipping activities. In order the be able to do it, Gwadar need to be connected with rest of the country through roads and rail links so growing Pakistan export can take benefit of it. So Pakistan government should put 100% effort to complete M8 highway as well as railway connection to main lines. If local business houses and industries are not using Gwadar than how come China or Central Asian countries will use it. In the beginning only traffic from China, Afghanistan or CA will not be that much to make it economically viable. For that Pakistan originated/destine traffic is needed to make the economy of scale. But as usual Pakistani government of rent seeking mentality has outsourced to China to develop and make functional of Gwadar port and day out day in minsters, politicians, arm chair specialists are spewing hilarious pipe dreams instead of doing the basics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

BoggedDown said:


> Instead of all these pipe dreams. Pakistan should priorities to make Gwadar port functional for regular shipping activities. In order the be able to do it, Gwadar need to be connected with rest of the country through roads and rail links so growing Pakistan export can take benefit of it. So Pakistan government should put 100% effort to complete M8 highway as well as railway connection to main lines. If local business houses and industries are not using Gwadar than how come China or Central Asian countries will use it. In the beginning only traffic from China, Afghanistan or CA will not be that much to make it economically viable. For that Pakistan originated/destine traffic is needed to make the economy of scale. But as usual Pakistani government of rent seeking mentality has outsourced to China to develop and make functional of Gwadar port and day out day in minsters, politicians, arm chair specialists are spewing hilarious pipe dreams instead of doing the basics.



What a nonsense post.


----------



## WinterFangs

Abid123 said:


> Do you think that we will see supertall and even megatall futuristic skyscrapers like in Dubai, lining the skyline of Gwadar?
> 
> Can Gwadar become a major port and a center for economic development? Could it become the next Dubai or Shenzhen?


I think we will see some skyscrapers, but nothing too big, I think it’ll be the same sizes like the ones that are being built in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HostileInsurgent

Abid123 said:


> Do you think that we will see supertall and even megatall futuristic skyscrapers like in Dubai, lining the skyline of Gwadar?
> 
> Can Gwadar become a major port and a center for economic development? Could it become the next Dubai or Shenzhen?


Quite impossible, your airport authority will ruin all your skyscrapers just like our airport authority did in Mumbai, else Mumbai would have been having dozens of supertalls which all were reduced in height citing air traffic.

So for skyscrapers, a rich population and airport far from their location is required.

examples, 2 year old video..






and this also 2 year old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GWADAR: Under the Green Gwadar initiative, the Gwadar Development Authority has completed the plantation of date and other indigenous trees on a 10-km stretch of road 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman CPEC Authority Lt General (R) Asim Saleem Bajwa reaches Gwadar on one-day visit. The chairman oversaw different ongoing projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## farok84

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
May 31, 2021


Chairman of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Lt. General (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa has said that Gwadar port has been made fully operational and now online booking for delivery of goods can be made.

Addressing a news conference in Gwadar, Chairman CPEC Authority informed the media persons that the work on Phase-II of Gwadar Free Zone is underway and other projects connected to Gwadar Port have also been expedited in last two and a half years.

Asim Saleem Bajwa further Gwadar City Master Plan has been approved and a hospital is also being built in Gwadar with the help of China.

He further said that work on Gwadar Airport is also in full swing and about 12,000 jobs have been provided in Gwadar during the last 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Port, Free Zone to generate $10 Billion annual economic activity.
*
After becoming fully operational, the Gwadar Port and Gwadar Free Zone Balochistan would generate economic activities of around $10 billion per annum, besides creating thousands of new jobs, China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa said.

“Soon after completion of the Gwadar Free Zone, a lot of manufacturing and trading activities will start, cargoes will move, and transshipment activities will increase,” Asim Bawa said while talking to the media here after reviewing the Gwadar Port and other projects under CPEC.

He said, “We will continue to monitor the development work in Gwadar till all the projects become fully operational."

Asim Bajwa said the port's infrastructural work had been completed by the China Port Holding Company at the cost of around $300 million, and its all the four berths were fully operations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Gwadar During Muscat Oman Rule....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port welcomes three cargo #ships in the first week of June:

1. KEN SEA bulk cargo ship carrying 21,000 tons of chemical fertilisers
2. TEERA BHUM vessel with accumulated 16 40HQ containers
3. GAS YODLA freighter shipping 1,300 tons of LPG. 


Economic activities are gaining pace in Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Technical & Vocational Institute Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The construction work on Pak-China Technical and #Vocational Training Institute would be completed by December 2021 in the port city of Gwadar with a total cost of Rs 2 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

ghazi52 said:


> Under Construction Technical & Vocational Institute Gwadar
> 
> 
> View attachment 752240



Wow. What superb designing and a beautiful building..


----------



## Chris Logan

Hopefully this brings peace and prosperity to the local people.


----------



## ghazi52

*GWADAR*

In contrast to the slow progress on SEZs, a different model has been underway in Gwadar (see photo 3). After the China Overseas Ports Holding Company took over the management of the port, the company “leased over 650 acres of land . . . to build and operate” a Free Trade Zone. Unlike the SEZs, the free trade zone operates as “a free port . . . similar to [how] Hong Kong [operates].” China receives 91 percent of the profits from the port, which it will run for forty years under a “build-operate and transfer model [sic].







China has invested billions to meet long-standing Pakistani requests to help turn the port of Gwadar into a regional hub for trade.

Projects in Gwadar featured prominently in the JCC meetings, particularly at the fourth JCC meeting in March 2015. What is striking about the minutes from that meeting is the stress placed on the “Social Sector Development of Gwadar Region” with statements such as the “JCC also appreciated the progress on social sector projects. 

Both sides were keen to ensure the success of the project, and the inclusion of so many prominent social sector projects was important for the public image of the CPEC in Balochistan, a marginalized province with multiple insurgent groups. As Small notes, Chinese workers had been attacked in Gwadar before, notably in 2004 and 2007.

In October 2019, shortly before Khan visited China, generous tax exemptions were granted to investors in Gwadar including for income tax, sales tax, and federal exercise duties. Although the Pakistani government’s concession of these exemptions met long-standing Chinese demands, they also reflected the strategic importance of the port for the Pakistan Navy. It is no accident that the decision to grant these exemptions was made by the National Development Council, which is chaired by the prime minister but crucially includes the chief of army staff, reflecting the changed balance of power in Pakistan.

The granting of these exemptions stood in stark contrast to the lack of concessions over the payment of income tax for investors in the SEZs, one of China’s concerns, as discussed above. Developments at the Gwadar free trade zone look more promising _on paper_ than those of the SEZs. Recently, the chair of the China Overseas Port Holding Company, Zhang Baozhong, has claimed that “43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose. However, it remains to be seen how much investment actually materializes from these expressions of interest.

China also has a strategic goal at stake in the development of the Gwadar Port, and most of the funding for projects in Gwadar “comes in the form of grants and interest free loans. However, it is striking that, in contrast to the SEZs, several of the Gwadar projects publicized in the early harvest phase of the CPEC were designed to appease local communities in the province and in the surrounding area. These included the Pak China Friendship Hospital, the Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute, the Gwadar Livelihood Project, and the establishment of Gwadar University. Other projects such as a desalination initiative also benefit the immediate area.

The Gwadar Livelihood Project was of particular importance as it involved the Chinese holding company overseeing the port taking “effective measures for social sector development” and the “pgradation and development of fishing, boat making and maintenance services to protect and promote livelihoods of [the] local population. 

Scholar Frederic Grare, writing in 2018, suggested that these measures were designed to appease the local population and decrease the security challenges of the project. Grare wrote, “Interestingly, the Chinese authorities seemed to understand the problem better than their Pakistani counterparts: they built a school, sent doctors and promised some $500 million for the construction of a hospital, a college, and various infrastructure projects to supply the city with drinking water.

Yet, despite the commitment of the PTI government to socioeconomic development, many of these projects to win over local residents were removed from the 2018–2019 PSDP. In November 2019, both the Gwadar Livelihood Project and the Development of Gwadar University were removed from the Gwadar project pages of the CPEC website.

Even before the removal of the Livelihood Project from the CPEC website, local fishermen had expressed their concerns that their livelihoods were being adversely affected by the CPEC and that the Pakistani government had not kept its development promises to them. Despite a promise from Pakistani officials that “CPEC projects and education schemes would not be dropped . . . at least four projects of [the] CPEC and one dozen schemes of Gwadar [were] dropped from the PSDP.

Although conditions of austerity partly explain the decision to drop these projects, Khan’s concern about the CPEC is also part of the explanation. Despite being the Pakistani province with the largest territorial area, its small population (6 percent of the country’s total) has meant that successive Pakistani governments have failed to invest in Balochistan since it holds fewer seats in the National Assembly than any other province.

The fishing sector represents an important part of Gwadar’s development because of its commercial potential. The port’s fishing community has been expressing concerns about being displaced from their traditional fishing grounds due to the construction of CPEC projects such as the Eastbay Expressway for several years. More recently however, their entire livelihood has come under threat as a result of developments related to the CPEC.

In October 2020, Pakistani fishermen in Sindh and Balochistan protested against the arrival of Chinese trawlers that would fish in the exclusive economic zones of Sindh and Punjab. According to one news account, the “president of the Gwadar Fishermen Alliance [argued that] the Chinese ships will badly hurt local fishermen . . . Fishing in the sea is a source of livelihood for over 2.5 million people . . . and the new trawlers will deprive us of our livelihood The locals are extremely worried about fishing stocks being depleted. As one reporter noted, an adviser on marine fisheries for World Wildlife Fund-Pakistan named Moazzam Khan said “Chinese fishermen are eager to fish in Pakistan_ waters as they can sell the catch back home duty-free.

Responding to this latest wave of concerns over the future of fishing in Gwadar, the Chinese consul general countered that China was providing assistance to local fishermen in the form of “engines, solar panels and fishing nets . . . to help increase their fishing capacity. The Chinese government also has encouraged them to “seek [the Pakistani] federal and provincial government’s help in developing more fishing cultures to boost their future fishing capacity. The latter is seen as a precondition to establish processing factories and storage plants that would enable Pakistani seafood to be exported. 

The Gwadar free trade zone does include a “fishery processing centre. However, while a 2013 World Bank report noted that there was an urgent need for processing facilities closer to the sea, these latest developments suggest that the local Pakistani fishing community will not be the ones to benefit.

Overall, it is clear that China is keen to be seen as responsive to the local population’s concerns in Gwadar, perhaps more so than the current PTI government. China has a clear interest in minimizing the security challenges to the project. In this respect, Chinese actors face an uphill struggle, not least because of the province’s long history of economic deprivation and marginalization. In addition, whether local communities are able to benefit from a more industrialized economy is open to question, given the low level of skills development in the province.

Recently, progress does appear to have been made on completing the Technical and Vocational Institute, a project that “aims to produce skilled manpower in different areas to [allow the local population to] take maximum advantage of CPEC linked opportunities. There will be concerns from locals that Pakistanis from other provinces will take advantage of these opportunities, and, as with the development of the free trade zone and the fishing processing center, benefits will not necessarily accrue to the local areas around Gwadar. In addition, the tension between securing the buy-in of local communities and the need to increase security is likely to remain, as was revealed in December 2020 by attempts, allegedly “at the behest of” Chinese actors according to some media accounts, to physically fence off parts of Gwadar.










How China and Pakistan Negotiate


Many observers view Pakistan as a test case for China’s assertive overseas expansion plans. But sometimes, it is Chinese players who have had to adapt to Islamabad’s realities.




carnegieendowment.org




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407976657068212225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar: Eastbay Expressway Work on bridges is underway that will be completed by end 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*43 Chinese Firms all set to invest in Gwadar SEZ China Overseas Port Holding Company COPHC.*






Zhang Baozhong, the chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company – the firm that operates Gwadar Port – has said that the first phase of the special economic zone under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor has been completed in which 43 Chinese companies are going to invest while 200 more firms have been registered for the purpose. 

The chairman said that besides infrastructure and energy projects, various industries, including textiles, chemicals, automobiles and mobiles, would be set up in the Gwadar industrial zone, which will create more employment opportunities. 

Baozhong rejected the reports circulating in the media about hindrances in the multibillion-dollar project, saying that work on CPEC is going on in full swing and there are no impediments as the “government of Pakistan is extending full cooperation”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran will visit Gwadar to review progress of CPEC projects: Asim Bajwa*

Premier giving priority to CPEC and Gwadar Port, says Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa


News Desk
July 03, 2021






Chairman China Pakistan Economic Corridor Authority, Lt Gen (R) Asim Saleem Bajwa. 


CPEC Authority Chairperson Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa on Saturday said Prime Minister Khan would visit Gwadar on Monday (July 5) to review the progress of projects related to the multi-billion dollar economic zone.

Briefing the media in Hoshab, the chairperson said the premier was giving priority to CPEC and the Gwadar Port.

"Construction work on road infrastructure projects has been accelerated in order to link Gwadar Port with the north of the country and the region," he said and added that all remote regions of the country need to be brought up on par with developed areas.

"This project will complete CPEC's route and the western route which touches the remotest regions of Pakistan."

The chairperson added that the completion of the South Balochistan project would not only allow people to benefit from CPEC and Gwadar Port but would also increase accessibility to Karachi. Bajwa elaborated that connectivity was one of the biggest issues for the people residing in the region.

However, he said, the projects have now been given priority for their completion in the South Balochistan development package.

"A network of roads, which is the dream of the people here, would be laid," he said. "There are about 80 ongoing schemes and around 200 schemes in this entire [development] package."

Addressing the issue of electricity supply in the region, he said the prime minister had approved the linking of the grid for which a grid station in Basima town of Washuk district would be constructed. 

"Work on a power project in Gwadar, which would produce about 3,000MW of electricity, has also commenced," Bajwa added.

On June 1, the CPEC chair said the Gwadar Port and Gwadar Free Zone would generate economic activity of around $10 billion per annum, besides creating thousands of new jobs.

Bajwa said the port's infrastructural work had been completed by the China Port Holding Company at the cost of around $300 million, and all four berths were fully operational.

He had said that during the last few months, over 67,000 metric tons of cargo had been handled at the port, comprising consignments mostly under the Afghan Transit Trade Agreement, which were later transported to Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PM in Gwadar









https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1kvJpooozvPGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411976140198236165

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chairman Gwadar Port Naseer Khan Kashani briefed the ambassadors of different countries on the model of Gwadar Port Free Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM prioritizing Gwadar: CPEC Authority Chairman Bajwa*
July 4, 2021

ISLAMABAD: The construction of a road network under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project would help address decades-old grievances of the people of Balochistan and create economic opportunities for the rural population in the province, CPEC Authority chairman retired Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa said on Saturday.

Talking to the media during a visit to Hoshab-Awaran road, which is being built under CPEC, he said that development of roads in Balochistan was a priority of the government to improve Gwadar port’s connectivity with other parts of the country.



> Over 70pc work on Baseema-Khuzdar road completed



Over 70 per cent development work on the Baseema-Khuzdar road has been completed, he said. The project is of significance as it would connect the Gwadar port with the rest of the country and would be completed by the end of current year.

Prime Minister Imran Khan would soon visit Gwadar and witness the progress made on different projects started in the second phase of CPEC, Mr Bajwa said. Development of Gwadar port was a top priority of the PM, he added.

The CPEC Authority chairman said the government was working aggressively to address the issues of the people in Balochistan by ensuring basic civic amenities including education, health, drinking water, electricity and communications.

In order to uplift the under-developed areas of Balochistan, the government under the special directives of Mr Khan had announced a Rs600 billion package comprising different schemes in collaboration with the federal and provincial governments as well as the public-private partnership model. Currently work on 80 schemes was in progress.

He said in order to electrify the remote areas of the province, work on a 150MW project in Gwadar was also in progress. Work on different projects related to clean drinking water was also in progress, he added.

“Over 31 dams would be constructed in nine under-developed districts of Balochistan. Construction work on 15 dams has already started while work on the remaining 16 would begin soon,” he added.

The CPEC Authority’s chairman said that work on Gwadar Airport was under way. The airport would have the capacity for landing of big cargo aircraft and would be equipped with the latest communication techniques for fastest port operation.

“Gwadar port will bring economic revolution and social prosperity in the province. Remote regions would be developed for bringing them at a par with other developed areas of the country,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM to lay foundation of second phase of Gwadar port*
PM Imran Khan to lay foundation stone for second phase

SAMAA | TV - 
Jul 5, 2021 








*Gwadar port is finally ready and completely operation after various successes over 15 years, declared the head of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Asim Saleem Bajwa, on Monday.*

“It is completely operational,” he said. “Alongside this, on 60 acres the phase I of a free zone is also completed and about 46 enterprises have started business.”

Bajwa welcomed foreign dignitaries on behalf of the China Port Holding, Gwadar Port Authority and CPEC. Prime Minister Imran Khan will be laying the foundation stone for the second phase of projects spread over 2,200 acres. This includes an expo centre, three factories, agricultural-industrial park.

Bajwa dwelt on some of the difficulties faced in reaching this point and how, as he put it, the personal interest from the prime minister had paved the way for work to happen. From 2007 to 2020, for example, over thirteen years, Gwadar port’s free zone policy could not be issued. Connecting Gwadar to the north of Pakistan sped up under this government, he added. A trans-shipment policy was made, Afghan Transit Trade actually began LPG and LNG licenses were issued and a border management and trade framework was signed and executed with Iran. In order to spare the city heavy traffic, an east bay expressway construction was started.
Gwadar city’s master plan has been approved and is being implemented. The city will have a 100-bed hospital, an international airport and a vocational institute.

The people here spoke of their need for water, connectivity, jobs and power and they feel that the South Balochistan package will solved these issues, Bajwa added.
He thanked Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong for his assistance. Chinese businessmen and media personalities joined the event via video link and spoke of their experience.
Zubaida Jalal, Senate Chairman Sadiq Sanjrani, Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal, Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi and Planning Minister Asad Umar, National Security Advisor Moeed Yousuf and attended the event.

China Ministry for Foreign Affairs Faraz Zaidi announced the names of the foreign dignitaries who had come to offer their support. They were from Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Kenya, UAE, Kuwait and Qatar.

The Chinese government and Pakistan signed two MoUs — one for a 1.2 million gallons a day desalination plant worth $13 million for Gwadar and a second one for 3,000 solar systems as part of the southern Balochistan package. Six projects will also be started (for chemical fertilizer, animal vaccinations and lubricants among others) at a total investment of $1.6 billion.

Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong thanked the local people in particular for their endeavours. “Both China and Pakistan have worked hand in hand,” he said. “We completed a series of socio-economic and livelihood projects.” China and Pakistan have formulated the Gwadar master plan. Port operations is reviving with newly added eqipment such as loading and unloading machines and cranes. Eight infrastructure projects such as an airport and expressway were started. Over eight years Pakistan and China have accelerated the developement of the free zone. The first phase of the free zone has brought together more than 40 companies with a total direct investment of RMB3 billion.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=505243910785102

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran says he is considering 'talking to insurgents' in Balochistan*

Dawn.com

Published July 5, 2021 







Prime Minister Imran Khan addresses a ceremony in Gwadar. — DawnNewsTV


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday shared that he is considering "talking to insurgents" in Balochistan, saying that the government would never have had to worry about insurgency in the province if attention had been paid to its development.

He made the comments while addressing a ceremony in Gwadar during a one-day visit to the city. The premier said that he had always thought that when the PTI came to power, the government would pay attention to Balochistan because when the province progressed and there was peace, Balochistan's people would "understand that Balochistan is also ours and we should also fight for it because it thinks of our basic needs and problems".

He said that if development work had been carried out in the province, "we would never have had to worry about insurgents."

"It may be that they had grievances in the old times and may have been used by other countries ... India may have used them to spread chaos but the situation [now] is not the same," he added.

The prime minister said that even though the economic situation of the country was better, it was still not good enough that the government could give "so much money" to Balochistan from the funds allocated for federal public sector development projects (PSDP).

"But we have given the biggest package to Balochistan because we believe that justice has indeed not been done with the people of Balochistan; they have been left behind."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday performed the groundbreaking of phase two of the Gwadar Free Zone (GFZ) and launched a number of other development and infrastructure projects including an expo centre, agriculture industrial park and three factories.

During a single-day visit to Gwadar, the premier also inaugurated phase one of the GFZ, reviewed the progress on various development projects, and witnessed the signing of a number of memorandums of understanding (MoUs).

He was given a detailed briefing on the progress of the south Balochistan development package in line with the government’s efforts of focusing on the province.

*Projects unveiled*:


Gwadar Fertiliser Plant
Gwadar Animal Vaccine Plant
Henan Agricultural Industrial Park
Hengmei Lubricants Plant
Gwadar Free Zone Phase Two
Gwadar Expo Centre
*MoUs signed*:


Implementation agreement of 1.2 million gallons per day desalination plant
Solar generators grant from China for south Balochistan
On the occasion, agreements were signed on solarisation and a desalination plant to solve the problems of Gwadar related to water and electricity.

In his address at the launching ceremony for the projects, the prime minister lamented that many areas in Pakistan including Balochistan had been left behind in development. He said development plans for Gwadar had been made for some time but the lack of any real implementation was due to common issues such as supply of water, electricity and gas, and connectivity with other areas.




"But in the time we are now seeing ahead, Gwadar is going to become a focal point from which all of Pakistan and especially Balochistan which was left behind [in development] will benefit," he added.

He said the "future of Gwadar" was being witnessed through the water and energy projects underway as well as the new international airport being constructed there which would connect Gwadar to other areas.

"I reiterate that any country can't meaningfully develop unless it has inclusive development and all areas develop," the premier said, adding that the government's biggest effort now was to develop neglected areas such as former Fata, Balochistan, northern areas and western districts of Punjab.

For Gwadar specifically, the prime minister announced a number of initiatives to promote human development such as a technical college, a hospital, university, cheap loans for farmers and poor households and a programme for uplifting of Gwadar's fishermen.

Prime Minister Imran said the government was also preparing to better facilitate and service investors through a one-window operation so they would be encouraged to come to free zones and set up plants and industries which could contribute to exports.

The increased exports would lead to wealth creation, correction of macroeconomic imbalance and job opportunities once demand for technical staff and trained labour increases, he added.

The premier said he wanted to see increased coordination between the federal and provincial governments to pull off the above steps to create a better atmosphere for investors.

He thanked China in particular and said Pakistan stood to benefit from its relations with the country. “Pakistan can benefit from its strategic location and also from the expertise of its friend China, which is becoming an economic power in the region,” he said.

Imran further said his office would directly and regularly monitor all progress on development projects in Gwadar on a monthly basis.

Speaking about the security situation, the prime minister said peace in Afghanistan remained a major concern and that the result of any violence or civil war would be felt on Gwadar's trade with Central Asian states. He said the his government was involved in efforts and had talked to Iran as well to bring the opposing parties in the Afghan conflict towards a political settlement.

Federal Planning Minister Asad Umar earlier said the free zone inaugurated by the prime minister in Gwadar's north was "35 times bigger than the phase 1 industrial zone of Gwadar".

"This reflects growing interest of Chinese and other investors in Gwadar free zone," he tweeted.

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani also addressed the event, saying despite misconceptions that "we don't address the basic issues of Gwadar's people," a lot of work had been done by the government.

He cited initiatives such as the Eastbay Expressway, a 180-kilometre water pipeline which would connect multiple dams, a desalination plant, extension of the Gwadar hospital and efforts to bring a university to Gwadar. The chief minister added that aside from the mega projects, a lot was being done to address the needs of the people and local communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*'Iran trade through Gwadar Port to start soon'*

Meanwhile, China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Chairman Asim Saleem Bajwa said that work for Iran's trade through the Gwadar Port was in progress and the trade would start soon.

“The Ramadan-Gabd crossing point near Gwadar is active and fully functional now, fencing work on the Pakistan-Iran border is going on rapidly and new border markets are being established at the crossing points,” he said in a video message, adding that smuggling to and from Iran was decreasing due to a rise in regulated trade.

Bajwa said as compared to the first phase of the Gwadar Free Zone, which comprised 60 acres of land, the second phase would be a huge project comprising 2,200 acres.

He said some 46 enterprises were engaged in phase-I of the free zone, while 12 new factories were being set up out of which three had been completed.

The CPEC Authority chairman stated that traffic at the port was increasing everyday and last year the trade volume increased by "hundreds of times" as 60,000 metric tonnes of cargo was transported during the year 2020-21 compared to only 1,300 metric tonnes in the preceding year.

Besides, he said, five LPG vessels were berthed at the Gwadar Port.

Bajwa added that cargo volume would increase at an even higher pace in the future as interest for transshipment and industrialisation was increasing with every passing day.

He further said the installation of a desalination plant in Gwadar with a capacity of 1.2 million gallons per day would be completed within a year and this would be "a gift from the Chinese government".

He noted that another desalination plant with a capacity of 5m gallons per day was included in the prime minister's south Balochistan package.

Provision of basic facilities including electricity, water and health is the prime focus of Prime Minister Imran, Bajwa added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar to emerge as ‘focal point of development’: PM*

The Frontier Post








GWADAR (APP): Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday said the future belonged to Gwadar since it would emerge as the ‘focal point of development’, ensuring prosperity of the entire country.

Addressing at the launch of development projects and the signing ceremony of Memoranda of Understanding here in the port city, the prime minister said Gwadar would open up new avenues of opportunities for regional trade.

The prime minister who arrived in Gwadar on a day-long visit inaugurated the first phase of Gwadar Free Zone besides performing the groundbreaking of the its second phase spread at 2,200 acres and opening of three factories.

The prime minister said his vision of an emerging Pakistan was a steadfast nation which was committed to the prosperity of the country.

He said the government was focused on ensuring provision of basic amenities including clean water and electricity to encourage industrialization.

He said the recently announced Rs 730 billion development budget by the federal government for Balochistan was historic, that aimed at uplifting the province and mitigating the longstanding deprivation of its people.

“No country can progress unless it mainstreams all its areas and ensure development across the board,” he said, adding that connectivity was one of the major component of the Balochistan package.

Imran Khan said the government was prioritizing development in far-flung areas of Balochistan, northern areas and rural Punjab.

The prime minister mentioned that Gwadar International Airport would encourage regional trade and boost economic activity. He said one-window operation was in progress to facilitate the investors and urged upon the provincial governments to ensure proper servicing of investors since the subject moved to them after the passage of 18the Amendment.

Imran Khan thanked the government of China for launching water and solar projects in Balochsitan, particularly Gwadar.

“Pakistan can benefit from its strategic location and also from the expertise of its friend China which is becoming an economic power in the region,” he said.

He also mentioned the technical education provided by China to the locals of Gwadar, which he said, would prove greatly helpful as the foreign investment grew in future.

The prime minister mentioned several initiatives for the uplift of Gwadar including the university, employment under Kamyab Jawan Programme, and the upgradation of the equipment of local fishermen to ensure value addition to their catch.

He said the Prime Minister Office would regularly monitor the progress on the development plans initiated in Gwadar on a monthly basis.

The prime minister said regional countries had expressed interest in reaping the benefits offered by the Gwadar port.

In this scenario, he expressed concern over the law and order situation in Afghanistan, which he said, was extremely important for the continuity of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"North Free Zone is an industrial zone 35 times larger than the first zone of Gwadar"
Federal Minister for Planning Asad Omar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412429418707013632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=772982190052405

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Development of Gwadar*

Gwadar Port Completed
Gwadar Free Zone Phase-1 Completed 60 Acres

●Ground Breaking of Gwadar Phase-2 by PMIK Today

2200 Acres Free Zone
MOUs for Gwadar City
1.2M Gallon Desalination plant
Solar Projects
300 MW Coal Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan launching Sun Salt project worth $750m in Gwadar Balochistan. *

All Pakistan Salt Association (APSA) informed this during a meeting with an advisor to Prime Minister on commerce Razak Dawood.

The association has requested the advisor to withdraw the sales tax the government had imposed in the current budget 2021-22.

President association said that they are launching a huge project in Gawadar for making Sun Salt for industrial usage. The project size is around 750 Million US $ and it will be completed in phases, the first phase will be completed in two-year times.

After the start of the first phase around 400-500 Million, US $ exports will increase from that project. Another senior member also shared his proposed project of Soda Ash in Khushab. He said that if that project is initiated successfully then a sizable number of locals will be employed and exports will also increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Hydaspes' Lightbox*
April 8 · 

Gwadar
Eastern Bay (L) Port Side




Western Bay (R)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Eastbay Expressway Gwadar: 19km 4 lanes (14.5 offshore completed & 4.5 onshore under construction.)
2000 direct jobs.
Progress-92%.
Completion Oct 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar to get 1.2 MGD water desalination plant*

July 15, 2021


*Islamabad :* The government has approved 1.2 MGD (million gallon per day) water desalination plant for Gwadar with help of Chinese grant of over Rs2 billion to provide fresh potable water for the people of the Gwadar city.

The much delayed project highlights the mismanagement for a project of critical importance. Despite approval of 2 MGD desalination plant in 2006 under Musharraf/Shaukat Aziz regime, at an estimated cost of Rs378 million, the project could not be realised for 14 to 15 years. Initially, the federal government had approved the development scheme for desalination of water on the basis of 50:50 % cost sharing formula by the Center and Balochistan’s provincial government respectively. 

The federal government had also released its funding of Rs138 million but the project could not be installed. The provincial government then asked the Center to revise the project cost and foot the entire bill while expressing inability to undertake it on a cost sharing basis.

Later the cost of this project was revised upwards to Rs978 million. The Centre released the remaining Rs840 million out of the total Rs978 million as it had already provided Rs138 million for the project. Despite releasing the whole entire amount, the 2MGD desalination plant could not become operational. Now with some stroke of luck the PC-1 for construction of 1.2 MGD Reverse Osmosis Desalination Plant with allied infrastructure to provide fresh water to inhabitants of Gwadar, especially residing in the project area, was approved by the CDWP here on Monday night.

The population of Gwadar city had no reliable and sustainable access to drinking water for a very long time. Their main source of water is Ankara Dam which due to frequent droughts is unable even to meet the drinking water requirements of the city’s population. The residents have been forced to buy sometimes expensive water for their daily consumption. 

The current water requirement of the Gwadar City is 4.2MGD per day while supply from the government source is 2.0 MGD. Within Gwadar city, the only available natural source of water is sea, therefore the Sea Water ROD plant is likely to resolve the basic issue of the residents of the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China working to develop economic forest industry in Gwadar*

July 16, 2021







*Professor Wang Sen from the Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT) has said that China is working to develop Gwadar’s forest industry while also building a port. He has been spearheading research on tropical arid desert of Gwadar since 2018 and has cultivated a garden at Gwadar with various species of woody and floral plants. He is of the view that if economic crops are planted, the forests can grow thicker with time. This project is also supported by Pakistani Ministry of Climate Change, University of Karachi, and Indus University.
*

“We not only try to build a beautiful port, but also want to develop the economic forest industry in the Gwadar city,” said Professor Wang Sen from the Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT) in an interview to China Economic Net (CEN).

Professor Wang, an expert on economic forestry, has been committed to cultivating tropical arid economic plants in Gwadar since late 2018 when the Gwadar port was a stretch of desert. The sight of the barren land inspired him to pioneer a research on tropical arid economic forest in a bid to bring both ecological and economic value to the hub. “Even in the temperate zone with sufficient rain and fertile soil, trees may die, let alone on a tropical arid desert”.

Despite the technical difficulties, Professor Wang compiled a comprehensive record of the tropical arid economic plants in Gwadar and established a tissue culture lab along with necessary laboratories for disinfection, breeding, etc. under the support of Yulin Holdings and China Overseas Holding Group.

Woody grain and oil species, woody fodder species, and woody floral species are being or have been introduced to the cultivation demonstration garden at Gwadar.

For example, a kind of Chinese jujube called “zhongqiusucui”, a new type that was cultivated by Professor Wang and matures around the Mid-autumn festival, or “Zhongqiu”, has successfully grown in the garden. Resistant to drought and rich in vitamin, it has the potential to provide nutrition for the vessels at the port.

Fruit is another important part of economic forests. “We are now focusing on naseberry, a raw material of jam with high nutritious value”, Professor Wang told CEN. A germplasm resource garden of tropical arid economic plants is under construction based on previous investigations on hundreds of local germplasm.

By collecting and making the specimen of representative plants viable in tropical arid regions, the team aims to identify germplasm with high economic value and preserve them in the form of living plants. Furthermore, the breeding technique is being explored through genetic research.

“Unlike some food crops that require continuous cropping, which undermines soil fertility, economic crops like jujube can grow for decades”. According to Professor Wang, to discover and develop a suitable species that can survive in tropical arid regions not only serves innovation in scientific research, but more importantly, it complies with Pakistan’s green initiative and holds the prospect to alleviate poverty, as has been proved in China.

Once successful in the laboratory, it can be promoted in other “Belt and Road” countries with similar climate. Based on the tropical arid economic forest laboratory, Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT), the birthplace of China’s economic forestry discipline, is providing post-doctoral education to Pakistani students.

The project is also supported by Pakistani Ministry of Climate Change, University of Karachi, and Indus University.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Marine Drive Gawadar

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Supply of water (2 lac gallons per day) started from Gwadar Port to Gwadar city.
Insha'Allah soon water crisis of other areas will be resolved. Govt is making all out efforts to resolve crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Large LNG terminal, pipeline network at Gwadar Port explored*

Mehtab Haider
August 3, 2021







ISLAMABAD: The development of a large-scale LNG terminal through pipeline network at the Gwadar Port and truck load facility has been explored with plans to explore the possibility of investment by the private sector. The meeting was informed that 40 percent of gas was transported in China through pipelines.

The second meeting of the Pak-China Relations Steering Committee was held on Monday here in Islamabad under the chairmanship of Federal Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar. The ongoing projects under CPEC and issues faced by their investors were discussed in detail in the meeting.

While discussing the CPEC energy projects facing delays due to Covid-19 pandemic, the committee directed the Power Division to formulate a policy to deal with COD extension issues of power projects. The Power Division was also directed to ensure the availability of sufficient power for operationalization of the 660 KV HVDC Matari-Lahore Transmission Line from 1st September, 2021. The committee also directed NEPRA to finalise the tariff for the project during the testing stage.

The meeting also discussed the 884 MW Suki Kinari project and gave directions to relevant authorities to settle the project’s operational issues on priority. The chair also directed the Ministry of Communication to expedite work on the Thakot-Raikot Road and Zhob-Quetta Road project and submit proposals in this regard to the cabinet by next week to move the projects to the next level of development.

The committee was apprised of the growing interest of local and foreign investors in the Dhabeji Special Economic Zone. It was pointed out that any delay in the finalisation of the developer would be detrimental to the project.
The minister informed that he would take up this issue with CM Sindh. At the Allama Iqbal Industrial City, a representative from the Board of Investment informed the committee that the board member list for FIEDMC has been finalized and will soon be notified.

Utilities to the Gwadar Port and Free Zone also came under discussion. The meeting was informed of prospective investments in LNG at Gwadar. The chair directed the Ministry of Petroleum to help facilitate investors and coordinate with the relevant ministry, including the Ministry of Maritime Affairs, to resolve the investors’ issues on priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farok84

ghazi52 said:


> *Large LNG terminal, pipeline network at Gwadar Port explored*
> 
> Mehtab Haider
> August 3, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The development of a large-scale LNG terminal through pipeline network at the Gwadar Port and truck load facility has been explored with plans to explore the possibility of investment by the private sector. The meeting was informed that 40 percent of gas was transported in China through pipelines.
> 
> The second meeting of the Pak-China Relations Steering Committee was held on Monday here in Islamabad under the chairmanship of Federal Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar. The ongoing projects under CPEC and issues faced by their investors were discussed in detail in the meeting.
> 
> While discussing the CPEC energy projects facing delays due to Covid-19 pandemic, the committee directed the Power Division to formulate a policy to deal with COD extension issues of power projects. The Power Division was also directed to ensure the availability of sufficient power for operationalization of the 660 KV HVDC Matari-Lahore Transmission Line from 1st September, 2021. The committee also directed NEPRA to finalise the tariff for the project during the testing stage.
> 
> The meeting also discussed the 884 MW Suki Kinari project and gave directions to relevant authorities to settle the project’s operational issues on priority. The chair also directed the Ministry of Communication to expedite work on the Thakot-Raikot Road and Zhob-Quetta Road project and submit proposals in this regard to the cabinet by next week to move the projects to the next level of development.
> 
> The committee was apprised of the growing interest of local and foreign investors in the Dhabeji Special Economic Zone. It was pointed out that any delay in the finalisation of the developer would be detrimental to the project.
> The minister informed that he would take up this issue with CM Sindh. At the Allama Iqbal Industrial City, a representative from the Board of Investment informed the committee that the board member list for FIEDMC has been finalized and will soon be notified.
> 
> Utilities to the Gwadar Port and Free Zone also came under discussion. The meeting was informed of prospective investments in LNG at Gwadar. The chair directed the Ministry of Petroleum to help facilitate investors and coordinate with the relevant ministry, including the Ministry of Maritime Affairs, to resolve the investors’ issues on priority.



Hi,

I think they are talking about "virtual pipelines" of GasPort and Lng Easy. The title used by reporter is kinda misleading.









GasPort plans $94m virtual LNG pipeline from Gwadar


The virtual pipeline will comprise 1,500 bowsers.



www.dawn.com





I see alot of potential for the one proposed in Gwadar (Gasport) as most of their customers (specially CNG station and Industries) will be limited to Gwader surrounding areas in particular and Balochistan in general, our state owned companies (SSGC/ SNGPL) will feel less threatened. Another facet, not to be ignored, are Iran's interests. If this new found 'virtual pipeline' becomes successful, her electricity supply to Pakistan, will take a hit, also Pakistan's interest in Iran-Pakistan pipeline will further reduce _(another opportunity for Pakistan to extract benefits from Iran and change the IP pricing formula)_. 

It will be a hard sell and much difficult for the Singaporeans (Lng Easy), as it's desired market is in Punjab, which will make it a direct competitor to SSGC/ SNGPL.









Retail LNG - LNG Easy


Refers to small industry, commercial customers, transport and residential users, selling to which requires breakbulk and liquid distribution network onland.




lngeasy.com





It should also be noted, both these projects are private investments with no apparent government liabilities, all the risks from procuring Lng to delivering at footsteps of customers will be of these companies, albeit security concerns, which will be mitigated at GOP end. 

There was a report published by Lng Easy in March, if anyone is interested, can have a look.



https://epasindh.gov.pk/downloads/dd%20tech/Final%20EIA%20-%20LNG%20Easy%20Pvt%20Ltd.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Cabinet Committee on CPEC agrees to accelerate power supply to Gwadar*







Federal Minister for Planning and Development chairing a meeting of the Cabinet Committee of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. Photo Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiatives


ISLAMABAD: The Cabinet Committee of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CCoCPEC) on Thursday approved a summary containing proposals for accelerating power supply to Gwadar.
The summary was presented by the Ministry of Energy (Power Division) at the outset of a meeting of the CCoCPEC, chaired by the Federal Minister for Planning, Development, and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar.

The committee also directed the National Transmission and Despatch Company to take the necessary steps to speedily complete the project for power supply to Gwadar by March 2023.
Furthermore, the Power Division was given permission to begin negotiations for importing additional power supply from Iran.

Federal minister Asad Umar directed the officials concerned to ensure an uninterrupted power supply to the Gwadar industrial zone.

Federal Minister for Finance Shaukat Tarin, Minister for Energy Hammad Azhar, Minister for Interior Sheikh Rasheed, Minister for Maritime Affairs Syed Ali Haider Zaidi, and others including special assistants and advisers to the prime minister and officials of the departments concerned also attended the meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Pak-China technical institute to be functional by end-December

90% construction work on the Pak-China Technical & Vocational Training Institute has been completed, while the remaining would be completed in the stipulated time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING: Even as battle raged across Afghanistan last week, Gwadar Port, now operated by a Chinese company, continued to ship fertilisers to the landlocked country, the Global Times reported.

A total of 500 tonnes of fertilisers were shipped out of the port’s warehouse by a fleet of Pakistani trucks during the past week, a source at the port told the Global Times.

Located in Balochistan, Gwadar Port is a key project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a flagship project of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

Since its operation, the port has begun to play a new role as an efficient transit stop and time-saving trade port for land-locked Afghanistan.

Shipments of fertiliser started in January 2020. Fertiliser shipments destined for Afghanistan are leaving the warehouses intermittently due to border closures.

However, this business was not cut off despite the fighting between Taliban and Afghan government forces last week, according to the port’s source.

Zhou Rong, a senior researcher at the Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies at Renmin University of China, saw the unbroken trade flow through this international corridor, even during times of war and conflicts, as a validation of the advantages of trade.

“What happened just showed that normal trade between nations should not be blocked regardless of the situation,” Zhou said, noting that the Taliban knew it should not set up roadblocks for trade which was beneficial for Afghanistan’s war-torn economy.

A trickle of Chinese products continue to flow into Afghanistan through Pakistan, improved by CPEC infrastructure, though trade has been mostly done through the Port of Karachi, one of

South Asia’s largest and busiest deep-water seaports that handles about 60 percent of Pakistan’s cargo, according to Zhou.

Goods made in China shipped to Afghanistan include small machinery, and electrical transmission and distribution equipment, which are imported by Chinese companies that provide electricity to the country’s major cities.

Chinese Foreign Ministry said on Monday that China hopes the Taliban would honour their vows to establish through negotiation an open and inclusive Islamic government, and act responsibly to ensure the safety of Afghan citizens and foreign missions in Afghanistan.

According to Chinese experts, China could play a role in post-war reconstruction and development of Afghanistan, pushing forward projects under the

BRI and providing investment when safety and stability are restored in the country.

Afghanistan has become the first landlocked Central Asian country to benefit from using the Gwadar Port for transshipment trade.

In 2020, the country imported 43,000 tonnes of fertilisers through the port contributing to its agricultural development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Spoilers In Gwadar*

The threat from militants targeting the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor gets more pronounced by the day. The bomb targeting Chinese nationals in Gwadar on Friday could have been much more devastating had plainclothes soldiers not moved in at the right time. Having said that, the loss of the lives of two children is still very tragic.

Another two children were injured alongside two others, one of them Chinese; this alone identifies the very limited capacity of militants to carry out attacks within Pakistan. A dampened ability to orchestrate terror incidents on our soil is both a source of hope and cause for concern.

Direct actions by both the intelligence apparatus and security forces is leading to minimised loss of life and a scattered frequency of attacks. But given the nature of the fight we are in, eradicating all security threats is a near impossible task.

Another lesson to remember is how many militant groups such as the Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) are patronised by India, in terms of funding, capacity building and training. This is an outfit that has been banned by Pakistan, the US and the UK, and is also identified in our list of outfits supported directly by India. The country’s own newspapers have reported incidents of New Delhi funding and taking care of militants in India.

India’s support in trying to destabilise CPEC is getting more transparent. In the face of this damning evidence, it is hard for the international community to deny the facts and dismiss our narrative. Another diplomatic push to highlight the state-sponsored terrorism of the Modi government must be focused upon.

Alongside this, since Beijing is also being targeted alongside Islamabad, there must be greater interaction in how to fight this threat together. The Chinese embassy has also asked Pakistani authorities to catch the culprits as soon as possible.

The objective here for India and its partners is twofold; derail Pakistan’s efforts to get on the path to growth, and deny China access to the Indian Ocean. This requires a huddle together to work out the best defence—both diplomatic and economic solutions must be considered.


----------



## ghazi52

*
New Gwadar International Airport to be operational in September 2023*

Parliamentary Committee on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Thursday directed the departments concerned to expedite the process of disbursement of payments among the affectees of damaged houses and land acquisitions in Gwadar.

The Parliamentary Committee on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which met with Sher Ali Arbab, MNA in the chair, was assured by Secretary, Aviation Division that the New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) will be fully operational by September, 2023


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*New Gwadar airport on radar again*

CDWP approves project at cost of Rs51.3b, up 138% within five years

Shahbaz Rana
September 21, 2021


The existing airport is capable of handling only small aircraft while the new airport is being designed to cater to the needs of large Airbus A-380 aircraft. 

*ISLAMABAD: *The government on Monday approved the New Gwadar International Airport project at an upward revised cost of Rs51.3 billion, showing an increase of 138% in its construction price within five years amid a slow pace progress on an important China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) scheme.

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) took the decision to revise upward the project cost.

Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Jehanzeb Khan chaired the CDWP meeting. The body has a mandate to scrutinise and approve development schemes and refer the mega projects for final ratification of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec).

“New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) second revision worth Rs51.3 billion referred to the Ecnec for further consideration,” according to the Ministry of Planning handout. The second revised PC-1 of the project had been submitted by the Aviation Division to revise the scope and cost of ASF camp, CAA residential building to be funded and executed by the Pakistan side, it added.

The CDWP accorded go-ahead to the Gwadar airport being an ongoing project with the directions to “review PSDP requirements keeping in view limited development portfolio and future revenues to the country”.

Out of Rs51.3 billion, an amount of Rs18.1 billion is planned to be spent from the Public Sector Development Programme while the remaining Rs33.8 billion will be provided by China. China is providing a grant of 1.52 billion yuan or Rs34 billion for the project. Oman had also given a $17.5 million grant for the project.

The project was part of phase-1 of CPEC that was supposed to be completed by 2018. However, the construction of the New Gwadar International Airport is also falling behind schedule along with dozens of other CPEC projects.

The Planning Commission deputy chairman also directed that combined electricity generation from solar and wind should be explored to meet the future needs for Gwadar Airport.

The new Gwadar airport is considered important for the development of Gwadar Port and its free zone. The Ministry of Planning is now gradually taking back control of CPEC.

The original Gwadar airport project had been approved at a cost of Rs7.5 billion in 2010 and the revised one was cleared in 2015 at a cost of Rs22.2 billion. The CDWP approved the second revision on Monday at 138% higher than the 2015 cost.

A key reason behind the increase in cost was that the new plan was based on a detailed design of the project.

In October last year, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) had presented the project for CDWP approval but the body had raised certain objections.

For the ASF camp, Rs6.4 billion, and for the CAA Residential Complex, Rs2.5 billion, have been included in the project construction cost.

At the time of approval of the original PC-I in January 2010, the dollar was at Rs85 against the rupee. The PML-N government made the first revision in January 2015 as part of the CPEC project and then the dollar strengthened to Rs100. Now, the PTI government has proposed the second revision and the dollar value jumped to Rs169 in September this year.

The existing airport is capable of handling only small aircraft while the new airport is being designed to cater to the needs of large Airbus A-380 aircraft.


The CDWP also approved one development project with a cost of Rs2.7 billion. The feasibility studies and detailed engineering design for KPCIP (Transport and Municipal Services) Under Project Readiness Financing -PRF2 was approved by the CDWP.

The project envisages engineering and procurement support, planning feasibility, detailed design and capacity building for Urban Municipal Services, and project management, financial management, procurement, and transport planning.
_Published in The Express Tribune, September 21st, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*MoU inked between LCCI and Rafi Group for development of Gwadar*

September 23, 2021


LAHORE: “China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is a game changer and Gwadar is an important part of it. The charm of this city is getting momentum with every passing day and it is Dubai of the future”.

These views were expressed by the Chairman Rafi Group Imtiaz Rafi Butt while speaking at the MoU signing ceremony between LCCI and GPHP at the Lahore Chamber of Commerce & Industry. LCCI President Mian Tariq Misbah, Vice-President Tahir Manzoor Chaudhry and Senator Kauda Babar also spoke on the occasion.

Imtiaz Rafi Butt said that Gwadar is going to play a significant role in the economy of Pakistan because of its strategic location. It destined as the economic hub that will not just cater the locals but will also come off as a key factor for the economic prosperity of Pakistan.


He said that China is an emergent super power. Phase one of CPEC has been completed while the second phase is well on the way under which industrial zones will be established and special attention will be given to the agriculture production. He said that 140 countries have expressed their desire for being part of One Belt One Road Project.

Imtiaz Rafi Butt said change of regime in Kabul is a geopolitical earthquake and will initiate economic development in the region. He said that Pakistan is one hundred percent winner in this case. He said that earlier, entire focus of Pakistan was on security but now the focus is on economic development as the security situation is under control.

LCCI President Mian Tariq Misbah said that the business community seems the development of Gwadar port city as an important milestone in the emerging economic profile of Pakistan. Pakistan stands to gain from its development in the long run. He said that in coming years, such individuals who make investment right now will be drawing good benefits.

The LCCI president praised the achievements made by Rafi Group in real estate sector across Pakistan. Since 1978, Rafi Group has been expanding as a market leader. He congratulated Imtiaz Rafi Butt for successfully completing and delivering various commercial and residential real estate projects all over the country.

He hoped that Green Palms Housing Project commenced in Gwadar would be the best architectural landscape equipped with modern infrastructure and a wide array of amenities.
Imtiaz Rafi Butt said that Gwadar is a very important part of the CPEC and it will revolutionize the economy of Pakistan. Given the global importance of Gwadar, Rafi Group is committed to providing affordable and quality accommodation to its customers in Gwadar. Green Palms Gwadar is undergoing rapid development.

“Our highly capable team will complete the project on time using all its capabilities,” he added.
Earlier, the LCCI and Green Palms Housing Project (GPHP) inked a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) that will not only facilitate the LCCI members but would also be helpful the development of Gwadar City.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *New Gwadar airport on radar again*
> 
> CDWP approves project at cost of Rs51.3b, up 138% within five years
> 
> Shahbaz Rana
> September 21, 2021
> 
> 
> The existing airport is capable of handling only small aircraft while the new airport is being designed to cater to the needs of large Airbus A-380 aircraft.
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: *The government on Monday approved the New Gwadar International Airport project at an upward revised cost of Rs51.3 billion, showing an increase of 138% in its construction price within five years amid a slow pace progress on an important China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) scheme.
> 
> The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) took the decision to revise upward the project cost.
> 
> Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Jehanzeb Khan chaired the CDWP meeting. The body has a mandate to scrutinise and approve development schemes and refer the mega projects for final ratification of the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec).
> 
> “New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) second revision worth Rs51.3 billion referred to the Ecnec for further consideration,” according to the Ministry of Planning handout. The second revised PC-1 of the project had been submitted by the Aviation Division to revise the scope and cost of ASF camp, CAA residential building to be funded and executed by the Pakistan side, it added.
> 
> The CDWP accorded go-ahead to the Gwadar airport being an ongoing project with the directions to “review PSDP requirements keeping in view limited development portfolio and future revenues to the country”.
> 
> Out of Rs51.3 billion, an amount of Rs18.1 billion is planned to be spent from the Public Sector Development Programme while the remaining Rs33.8 billion will be provided by China. China is providing a grant of 1.52 billion yuan or Rs34 billion for the project. Oman had also given a $17.5 million grant for the project.
> 
> The project was part of phase-1 of CPEC that was supposed to be completed by 2018. However, the construction of the New Gwadar International Airport is also falling behind schedule along with dozens of other CPEC projects.
> 
> The Planning Commission deputy chairman also directed that combined electricity generation from solar and wind should be explored to meet the future needs for Gwadar Airport.
> 
> The new Gwadar airport is considered important for the development of Gwadar Port and its free zone. The Ministry of Planning is now gradually taking back control of CPEC.
> 
> The original Gwadar airport project had been approved at a cost of Rs7.5 billion in 2010 and the revised one was cleared in 2015 at a cost of Rs22.2 billion. The CDWP approved the second revision on Monday at 138% higher than the 2015 cost.
> 
> A key reason behind the increase in cost was that the new plan was based on a detailed design of the project.
> 
> In October last year, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) had presented the project for CDWP approval but the body had raised certain objections.
> 
> For the ASF camp, Rs6.4 billion, and for the CAA Residential Complex, Rs2.5 billion, have been included in the project construction cost.
> 
> At the time of approval of the original PC-I in January 2010, the dollar was at Rs85 against the rupee. The PML-N government made the first revision in January 2015 as part of the CPEC project and then the dollar strengthened to Rs100. Now, the PTI government has proposed the second revision and the dollar value jumped to Rs169 in September this year.
> 
> The existing airport is capable of handling only small aircraft while the new airport is being designed to cater to the needs of large Airbus A-380 aircraft.
> 
> 
> The CDWP also approved one development project with a cost of Rs2.7 billion. The feasibility studies and detailed engineering design for KPCIP (Transport and Municipal Services) Under Project Readiness Financing -PRF2 was approved by the CDWP.
> 
> The project envisages engineering and procurement support, planning feasibility, detailed design and capacity building for Urban Municipal Services, and project management, financial management, procurement, and transport planning.
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 21st, 2021._



Every year they "approve" the New Gwadar Airport"!!!... Lol.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak-China Friendship Hospital to provide modern healthcare facilities in Gwadar*

September 25, 2021






*The Pak-China Friendship Hospital will provide state-of-the-art medical facility to the inhabitants of Gwadar. This project is being built at an estimated cost of USD 100 million on 68 acres of land, and will have six medical blocks, with 50 beds each. Development work on the project is ongoing and will be completed soon.
*

ISLAMABAD, Sep 24 (APP):The under construction Pak-China friendship hospital would provide state-of-the-art medical facility to the inhabitants of port city of Gwadar that was being completed with the estimated cost of $ 100 million.

The project is financed by the Chinese government while the project was being supervised by the government of Balochistan.

The hospital being constructed on 68 acres of land would have six medical blocks and each block would have 50 beds each.

Almost 20 percent work on the residential blocks has been completed, said a document of Gwadar Port Authority.

Under the proposed project remaining medical blocks, such as nursing and paramedical institutes, medical college, central laboratory, and other allied facilities were also under construction.

The project was being constructed under GDA Business Plan duly supported by Public Sector Development Project (PSDP) of the federal government.

The project’s update feasibility study has been completed by Chinese team to add 100 beds from existing 50, for subsequent extension to 300 beds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

China-Pakistan Vocational Training Center Gwadar is completed On the occasion of the 72nd birthday of China held a grand completion ceremony at Vocational center the training center has become another landmark of China Pakistan friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s first vocational institute inaugurated in Gwadar*

The first #Pakistan #China technical vocational institute under CPEC, has been inaugurated in Gwadar. China’s Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong attended the ceremony virtually and said that the institute has been completed at a cost of US $10 million, and is a sign of 70 years of Pak-China friendship.

He said that the institute has state-of-the-art machinery, and will help impart technical education and skills for the youth of Balochistan. For the youth, free accommodation and scholarships have been introduced as well. This ceremony was attended by all top leadership of both Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak Nationalist

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 775639


What is the nature of these commitments and when will these come to fruition?


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

More pictures....

First technical vocational institute under CPEC, has been inaugurated in Gwadar. China’s Ambassador to Pakistan, Nong Rong attended the ceremony virtually & said that the institute has been completed..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Eastbay Expressway completion likely by October end*
Wed, 6 Oct 2021







ISLAMABAD, Oct 06 (APP): Gwadar Eastbay Expressway the most important mega connectivity and road infrastructure project worth $168 million is likely to be completed this month.

The completion of the Gwadar Eastbay Expressway being constructed under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would trigger a major jump in the development of the Coastal City, a senior official of Gwadar Development Authority told APP on the mega project status.

He said the project was envisaged under the Early Harvest Scheme during the first phase of CPEC.

The project was part of a wider $1.1 billion development package for the city and Port of Gwadar. While elaborating the project details, the official informed that Gwadar Eastbay Expressway was a six-lane urban motorway. “The road will connect Gwadar Port with Gwadar Free Trade Zone and Makran Coastal Highway.

Currently, more than 92 percent of construction work has been completed,” he added. Expressway, he said, would improve the trading potential of Gwadar Port whereas the Expressway aimed at meeting the transportation requirements of the Port.

Economic and Commerce Experts said that Gwadar Eastbay Expressway would prove to be a major step in utilizing the full potential of Gwadar Port for trade, especially the way it would help connect Gwadar Port with Gwadar Free Trade Zone.

Senior Economist Dr Fazl Shah said this would increase the flow of business transactions across the Port. “Gwadar Free Trade Zone is currently in the attraction of investors across the globe.

In this context, the completion of Gwadar Eastbay Expressway this year will certainly turn out to be a major development,” he added.

Moreover, the Expressway would connect Gwadar Port with other cities across the country, said Akram Sheikh, infrastructure expert at a leading real estate firm.

He said the significance of Gwadar Eastbay Expressway was further highlighted as it connected Gwadar Port with Makran Coastal Highway. The Makran Coastal Highway was a 653 km national highway that extended from Karachi in Sindh to Gwadar in Balochistan.

“This will certainly pave the way for businesses across Pakistan to capitalize on the rich business potential of Gwadar. The Expressway will create a business boom in Gwadar,” he said.

It may be mentioned here that the completion of Gwadar Eastbay Expressway carried a lot in its lap for the Coastal City. It would not only help Gwadar Port to fully capitalize on its trading potential but would also make Gwadar a hub of investment for businesses across Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In 1581-Portuguese, 1736-Iran and 1778 Khan of Kalat captured Gawader.
In 1784 he gave it to Omani prince, some say in dowry when his daughter married him. Prince, as Sultan of Oman, kept it.
After 1947 Iran & CIA wanted it as part of Chahbahar.
In 1958 Gwadar joined Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

M.V. DISCOVERY docked at Gwadar International Terminals Limited Unload 31400 tons of fertilizer.

Since January 2020 Gwadar port, key project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, officially started taking cargo under the Afghanistan-Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement (APTTA).
By this agreement, landlocked Afghanistan can import and export goods via Pakistani land routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-China friendship Hospital under construction. 
The state-of-the-art $ 100 M medical facility in Gwadar will host 6 medical blocks with 50 beds each, providing comprehensive healthcare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GWADAR: Under-construction New Gwadar International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The largest mosque of Gwadar is now in Gwadar Golf City.
Grand Opening in December 2021...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

In a milestone development, *Gwadar Port Authority (amendment) bill 2021,* pending over the last many months, has been passed in conformity with stipulated constitutional requirements and processes in a befitting manner.

Pakistan’s apex bodies of parliament—the National Assembly and Senate—passed the Gwadar Port Authority (amendment) Bill 2021 with the consent of a majority of their democratic members.
Gwadar Port Authority (Amendment) Bill 2021 relates to its 77 sections enshrined under the constitution of Pakistan.

It keeps intact the constitution of the board that comprises on Chairman of Gwadar Port Authority, Joint Secretary Communications (member), Chairman National Highway Authority (member), Chairman, Coastal Development Authority, Government of Balochistan (member), Additional Secretary Ministry of Defence (member), Additional Chief Secretary (Development), Government of Balochistan (Member), Representative of Quetta Chambers of Commerce and Industry, Quetta (Member), two members nominated by the Federal Government including a representative of the Finance Division (members), General Manager, Railways (Member), Director General (Ports & Shipping) as the members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
The $542.32 million valued Gawadar 300MW coal-fired power project *would initiate under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The land has been acquired for the execution of the project and the Gwadar development authority would supervise the project.

The area of Makran division has supplied from Iran and Power shortfalls in Iran have led to load shedding in Gwadar, Turbat, and Makran regions. These areas are not connected with the National grid and are dependent on the Iranian power supply.

Officials also said: The government has taken steps to connect these areas with a national grid to ensure an uninterrupted smooth power supply to the domestic consumers to provide relief in the winter season. The government has set a target to enhance coal production to meet national energy needs and taking many measures to provide electricity to the consumers at cheap rates.

CPEC developments this week include the 300 MW coal-fired Gwadar Power Plant would start functioning from October 2023 and the 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project under CPEC would be operational by 2022.

They also shared a digital compilation of political, security, economic and social updates about the CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor) in the form of a news monitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The ECNEC gave approval to the *New Gwadar International Airport(NGIA)* 2nd revised project of Rs51.298 billion.

The 2nd revised project envisages construction of NGIA along with allied facilities over a piece of land already acquired.

The NGIA will replace the existing airport at Gwadar, which has small terminal building with limited capacity.

The new airport will be suitable for bigger aircrafts like Airbus A-380 and Boeing-747 and 777 etc for international and domestic services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s vocational training institute set up in Gwadar*

November 29, 2021







*Chinese funded Technical and Vocational Training Institute Gwadar (TVTI) has been completed at a cost of PKR 2.2 billion. Local students here will be provided technical education for a year, after which they will be referred to Shah Dong Institute of Commerce and Technology in China for a one-year diploma. This is the first vocational institute set up by China and has the capacity to accommodate over 300 students.*

ISLAMABAD: The China funded project of Technical and Vocational Training Institute Gwadar (TVTI) has been completed at a cost of Rs2.2 billion.

After one year of technical training at the institute, students would be referred to Shah Dong Institute of Commerce and Technology in China for a one year diploma.Students from Gwadar and adjoining areas will be able to benefit from the technical training institute.

Members of the Senate Standing Committee on Planning Senator Saleem Mandviwala visited the institute and lauded completion of the project. The world-class technical and vocational institute has been set up on six acres and has a capacity of 360 students.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466917154096361477

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mohsin A

Once inaugurated, this really will help speed up development of Gwadar port & it's operations. New airport also on track from 2023 completion Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohsin A

Satellite image of New Gwadar International Airport from yesterday. Making great progress by the looks of it. The new airport once built will work as a catalyst for a greater rate of growth and development for the city and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> *China working to develop economic forest industry in Gwadar*
> 
> July 16, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Professor Wang Sen from the Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT) has said that China is working to develop Gwadar’s forest industry while also building a port. He has been spearheading research on tropical arid desert of Gwadar since 2018 and has cultivated a garden at Gwadar with various species of woody and floral plants. He is of the view that if economic crops are planted, the forests can grow thicker with time. This project is also supported by Pakistani Ministry of Climate Change, University of Karachi, and Indus University.*
> 
> 
> “We not only try to build a beautiful port, but also want to develop the economic forest industry in the Gwadar city,” said Professor Wang Sen from the Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT) in an interview to China Economic Net (CEN).
> 
> Professor Wang, an expert on economic forestry, has been committed to cultivating tropical arid economic plants in Gwadar since late 2018 when the Gwadar port was a stretch of desert. The sight of the barren land inspired him to pioneer a research on tropical arid economic forest in a bid to bring both ecological and economic value to the hub. “Even in the temperate zone with sufficient rain and fertile soil, trees may die, let alone on a tropical arid desert”.
> 
> Despite the technical difficulties, Professor Wang compiled a comprehensive record of the tropical arid economic plants in Gwadar and established a tissue culture lab along with necessary laboratories for disinfection, breeding, etc. under the support of Yulin Holdings and China Overseas Holding Group.
> 
> Woody grain and oil species, woody fodder species, and woody floral species are being or have been introduced to the cultivation demonstration garden at Gwadar.
> 
> For example, a kind of Chinese jujube called “zhongqiusucui”, a new type that was cultivated by Professor Wang and matures around the Mid-autumn festival, or “Zhongqiu”, has successfully grown in the garden. Resistant to drought and rich in vitamin, it has the potential to provide nutrition for the vessels at the port.
> 
> Fruit is another important part of economic forests. “We are now focusing on naseberry, a raw material of jam with high nutritious value”, Professor Wang told CEN. A germplasm resource garden of tropical arid economic plants is under construction based on previous investigations on hundreds of local germplasm.
> 
> By collecting and making the specimen of representative plants viable in tropical arid regions, the team aims to identify germplasm with high economic value and preserve them in the form of living plants. Furthermore, the breeding technique is being explored through genetic research.
> 
> “Unlike some food crops that require continuous cropping, which undermines soil fertility, economic crops like jujube can grow for decades”. According to Professor Wang, to discover and develop a suitable species that can survive in tropical arid regions not only serves innovation in scientific research, but more importantly, it complies with Pakistan’s green initiative and holds the prospect to alleviate poverty, as has been proved in China.
> 
> Once successful in the laboratory, it can be promoted in other “Belt and Road” countries with similar climate. Based on the tropical arid economic forest laboratory, Central South University of Forestry and Technology (CSUFT), the birthplace of China’s economic forestry discipline, is providing post-doctoral education to Pakistani students.
> 
> The project is also supported by Pakistani Ministry of Climate Change, University of Karachi, and Indus University.



Now this afforestation project looks amazing
This land is so fertile just need some water supplied

Gwadar reminds me of Saudi Arabia's Jeddah , as it was transforming in 80's
The desalination plants changed the fortune of Jeddah and turned it to reasonably green city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First commercial Dhow/boat carrying 400 tons of bulk commercial cargo for domestic market from Jebel Ali has berthed at Gwadar - GITL appreciates the efforts of Collector Gwadar Custo FBR..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

port doesnt exactly look like a beacon for hope but lets see what comes of it been hearing about Gwader since Bangladesh was called East Pakistan 

and best part is I wasn't even born then !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Pak-China Technical and Vocational Training Institute at Gwadar will likely to be functional from January as the development work on the project has been completed.

The first-ever state-of-the-art vocational and technical training institute in the port city of Gwadar would accommodate 360 trainees at one time and provide training opportunities for at least 1,000 people every year.

The institute would create job opportunities for 249 people whereas half of them would be local people of Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In the 6th Session of the Joint Working Group on Gwadar, Pakistan has asked China that they are expecting a comprehensive robust Marketing and Investment Plan for Free Zone along with its implementation strategy for the development of Gwadar Free Zone, official source told The Nation here.

The 6th Session of the Joint Working Group on Gwadar was co-chaired by Secretary Planning Development & Special Initiatives Abdul Aziz Uqaili and Ying Xiong, Director General of the National Development & Reforms Commission of China.

Secretary Economic Affairs and Maritime Affairs, representatives of Ministries of Foreign Affairs, Aviation, Defence, CPEC Authority, PPIB, GPA, Government of Balochistan, GDA as well as representatives of their counterparts in China participated in the meeting.

*In the meeting China has reiterated that Gwadar International Airport will be ready by 2023, while the Eastbay Expressway will be completed by April 2022, said the source.*

The meeting reviewed the implementation status of the CPEC projects in Gwadar and deliberated upon the future course of action with regard to development of Gwadar city, port and the free zone. Both sides expressed satisfaction on steady progress made on various projects including full operationalization of Gwadar Port and its inclusion in the Afghan Transit Trade route; finalization of the Smart Port City Master Plan; completion of the Pak-China Technical & Vocational Institute; substantial progress on Eastbay Expressway; commencement of work on New Gwadar International Airport and the Pak-China Friendship Hospital.

It was noted that Gwadar Free Zone Phase-1 had been successfully completed, while work on the much larger Phase–2 covering an area of 2221 acres had been started.

Chinese enterprises, including Zhejiang DRC, China Communication Construction Company, Zhejiang Seaport and Huazhang Technology made presentations during the meeting on their planned investments in Low Carbon Recycling Park, within the Gwadar Free Zone. Pakistan side assured the investors of full support and cooperation for their ventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China has released a grant of Rs 2 billion for the supply of clean drinking water in Gwadar.
The port and the city's population of about 168,000 will have access to safe drinking water.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC projects in Gwadar will be completed in 2022.*

1. Pak-China Friendship Hospital (300 beds) to be completed by December.
2. The six-lane Gwadar East Bay Expressway will be completed by April.
3. Water will be supplied to Gwadar city from nearby dams to meet local water demand, including Clean drinking water through Desalination plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohsin A



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-China Technical Vocational Institute Gwadar Completed​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZAMURD



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation and Upgradation of Gwadar Football Stadium completed.
*
After the construction of a scenic cricket stadium in the port city, a football stadium is set to be inaugurated in the foothills of Koh-i-Batil, much to the delight of Makran’s people, especially sports fans.

The director general of the Gwadar Development Authority, Mujeebur Rehman Qambrani, said on Friday that Mir Ghous Bakhsh Bizenjo Football Stadium had been renovated and would soon be inaugurated by Balochistan’s Chief Minister Mir Abdul Qudoos Bizenjo.

The old football stadium, spread over 138,000 square feet, was in a dilapidated condition and void of greenery, Mr Qambrani said, adding that players used to play there in the dust. The stadium had now been planted with greenery and illuminated by floodlights.

A new pavilion for spectators, a separate seating area for guests, rooms for players and offices have also been set up besides underground water tanks, walking tracks and washrooms for spectators. The parking area and other places have also been improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Reverse Osmosis Desalination (ROD) Plant having a capacity of 1.2 million gallon per day (MGD) will be set up at Gwadar with a Chinese grant of more than Rs2 billion to resolve the water shortage in the area.

Federal cabinet has approved the 1.2 MGD ROD Plant for Gwadar which will be completed with the help of China. It is aimed at providing fresh potable water for the people of the Gwadar city.

Originally, the federal government had approved the development scheme for desalination of water based on a 50:50% cost-sharing formula by the federal and Balochistan provincial governments respectively. 

The population of Gwadar city has no reliable and sustainable access to drinking water for a very long time. Their main source of water is Ankara Dam which due to frequent droughts is unable even to meet the drinking water requirements of the city’s population.

The current water requirement of the Gwadar City is 4.2 MGD per day while supply from the government source is 2.0 MGD.

Information Minister Fawad Chaudhry contended that the water project will eliminate the shortage. “The people of Gwadar will have access to clean water now,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC 19 km 4 lanes East Bay Expressway Gwadar near completion.
It will link Makran Coastal Highway N-10 to Gwadar Port.

Photo Credit: Zain Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

Great Stuff ghazi52. The completion of New Gwadar International Airport & East Bay Expressway will definitely act as a catalyst for the exponential growth of Gwadar and the region as a whole.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ongoing works at Port......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

<><
Following the completion of Pak China Technical and Vocational Institute Gwadar, the institution has initiated short courses to provide technical training to students. 

It is clear that this is the first modern vocational and technical training institute will train 256 trainees at a time and every The year will provide training opportunities to at least 1,000 people. 

The institution was completed much ahead of schedule in September 2021 and was initiated in Gwadar in Port City as a major project under CPEC......











><><><>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,;.,;.
SED to get tax-free status under Gwadar Master Plan​INP 
21 Mar, 2022

,
*ISLAMABAD: Under Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, the proposed Special Economic District (SED) is likely to get tax-free status, Gwadar Pro reported on Sunday.*

Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) has structured a draft seeking tax-free status for the proposed SED for the period of 30 to 35 years to be constructed under the Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan.

The draft aims to put in place similar benefits and perks to local enterprises as awarded to foreign investors and businessmen in Special Economic Zones (SEZs) being established throughout the country.

Talking to _Gwadar Pro_, GPA Assistant Director Town Planning Abdul Razzaq said that the draft has been submitted to higher authorities for extensive deliberations hoping that the approval will make sure a level playing field for the local business community to prosper.

He said that under Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, officially notified in February 2020, the governance model (administrative setup) keeping in view micro detailed planning is undergoing rigorous brainstorming sessions by government authorities.

Simultaneously, PC-I of business plan revision so as to assimilate further rules and regulations for micro land use in Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan is on the anvil, he added.

Another official of GDA said that GDA has also proposed financial allocation for Central Business District (CBD) designed to unleash high-tech economic activities under the approved Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan.

Encapsulating the details, he said that in the past for old Gwadar Master Plan (2004 to 2014), around Rs24 billion were earmarked. GDA capitalising on the budget made the development from scratch, he added.

Out of total Rs24 billion, around Rs11 billion remained unspent and finally were lapsed. “We have requested the government in new PC-I of Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan to make available lapsed Rs11 billion that was lawful money of GDA so that we make a head-start of development works as early as possible,” he revealed.

“It is also asked that hopefully using Rs11 billion as seed money, GDA will develop Central Business District (CBD) of Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan that will help increase revenue generation to be used for further actualisation of many development projects including commercial enclave, industrial enclave, business enclave, recreational enclave, residential enclave and many more,” he went on saying.

“After tuning in the nitty-gritty of draft proposal seeking tax-free status, the presentation has been given to Government of Balochistan and President Arif Alvi,” he added, saying that now GDA is waiting for positive response.

According to the blueprint of Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, there are three terms—2025 as the first term, 2035 second term and 2050 third and last term.

Gwadar Port Authority Chairman Naseer Ahmed Kashani said that the Gwadar Smart Port City Master plan will prove to be a game-changer. “It will shape up Gwadar to materialise well-ordered trade with China, Central Asian countries and Afghanistan.

;.,;.,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.
Islamabad : A dedicated CPEC artery, Eastbay Expressway, linking Gwadar port to China, is likely to be open to all commercial traffic on May 16 after Eidul Azha.

The 19-kilometer-long six-lane road is the main artery of Gwadar Port, through which the entire traffic of the port will realise the dream of making Gwadar a logistic and economic hub of the region in line with objectives of CPEC as well as the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

The expressway will provide primary connectivity between the port & its Free Zone I and Free Zone II with Makran Coastal Highway (N-10) and Motorway 8 (CPEC’s Western route) for smooth logistic transportation of import, export, and transit goods to Khujrab, border of China.

In an interview with Gwadar Pro, Eastbay Expressway Project Director Imam Buksh Bezenjo, official of Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), said that ribbon-cutting of the Eastbay Expressway is highly expected on May 16.

“Since we have run test-drive successfully recently, we will complete all major works including road marking, installation of cat-eyes, erection of boards of signage & direction signs and installation of cameras in April, the Eastbay Expressway will be open to traffic in May,” he added.

“Countdown has started as a few days are left to inaugurate the Eastbay Expressway that has also played an important role in creation of jobs. Since the beginning till date, around 1,300 locals of Gwadar have been employed,” he replied.

GPA manager operation Capt. Gul Muhammad said that GPA and China Communication Construction Company (CCCC) have cooperated in mega work from designing, modeling and physical construction of the Eastbay Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,';.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=805736950830670





;';.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,-,-,,-,-,-,-
Gwadar Eastbay Expressway.......







,-,,-,-,-,-,-,-,-,

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bleek

ghazi52 said:


> ,-,-,,-,-,-,-
> Gwadar Eastbay Expressway.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 830153
> 
> ,-,,-,-,-,-,-,-,-,


Is it completed?


----------



## ghazi52

Bleek said:


> Is it completed?



I think May 2022.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Logistics services to kick off at Gwadar...​April 4, 2022
tribune.com.pk

To make Gwadar a logistic hub, the government is gearing up to put into action a mega initiative in the city for automation, standardisation and harmonisation of all logistic services related to land, air and sea routes under the Pakistan Single Window (PSW) in six months.

In collaboration with the National Logistics Cell (NLC), the mega initiative aims to facilitate customers (importers and exporters) by guiding and providing all logistics solutions under one window operation. It connects the Web-based One Customs (WeBOC) system with the Gwadar Port, customs, banking channels and other institutions to increase efficiency and reduce the time taken for processing in various departments.

“This will enhance the ease of doing business in Pakistan and as a result, it will improve the country’s image and attract foreign direct investment,” an NLC official said. “Licences, permits and other documents issued for imports or exports not only take time but also cost money, which is paid by businessmen,” he said. For instance, an import container in Pakistan bears a cost of $417 and takes 216 hours in the regulation process.

In comparison, the neighbouring country incurs a cost of only $366 and takes 85 hours to clear the same container, while South Korea clears the container in only seven working hours and bears a cost of $342. Meanwhile, he said “when the container is exported, it costs $406 and takes 113 hours in Pakistan in comparison to $64 and 207 hours in a neighbouring country and $196 and 14 hours in Korea.

So in Pakistan, the cost is so high that it hampers our trade with other countries.” In an exclusive interview, NLC Senior Manager Ashfaq said that in connection with extending quality logistics services to the business community and ensuring ease of doing business, National Logistics Cell (NLC) opened a dedicated office at the Gwadar Port in October 2021. He expected that within six months, NLC will digitalise all logistic processes and procedures to make sure that all kinds of licenses, permits, NOCs and other legal documents are issued to traders within a minimum time under the one window operation.

Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani said that the initiative by NLC, the first of its kind by any logistics organisation in Pakistan, will help resolve the problems currently being faced by traders in movement of goods via road from the Gwadar port. “The office will serve as a facilitation centre by providing transportation services to exporters and importers using the country’s deep seaport,” he added. “As the number of ships docking at the Gwadar port is gaining momentum, there is a need to put in place a vibrant system of logistics services for timely movement of cargo,” he mentioned.

“NLC took the lead to establish the missing link. Besides providing its own resources, NLC will also connect shippers with other truckers and offer end-to-end logistics solutions.” A Gwadar Chamber of Commerce and Industry (GCCI) official said that a large number of government departments and organisations have prescribed multiple “Registrations, Licenses, Certificates and Other permits (RLCOs)” for establishing and operating businesses.

Many of these RLCOs envisage cumbersome processing through manual application procedures. The launch of the mega initiative in Gwadar will reduce the compliance burden on businesses, he said. “Gwadar mega initiative through NLC connects government’s 49 trade regulators will help decrease cost and time of the entire process,” it said. A single window is a facility that permits parties involved in trade and transport to lodge standardised information and documents with a single entry point to fulfil all import, export, and transit-related regulatory requirements.
.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Gwadar has commenced its foremost #LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) Terminal.
The new provision was officially initiated by the Chinese Counsel General in Karachi, Li Bijian.

Functioning began with the advent of the Gas Carrier Gas Esco, transporting 3,900 tonnes of LPG on a voyage from Sohar in Oman.

“Today a new era of economic development has commenced in Balochistan’s port city of Gwadar as International LPG trade has trade has started here.” Counsel General Li Bijian quoted while the inauguration ceremony
.
























....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*Gwadar Port on the fast track..*

Gwadar Port has taken on a new look in the past five years. The port roads, storage yards, loading and unloading equipment, seawater desalination, oil supply and port monitoring facilities have been further improved. 

Five new container bridge cranes; 100,000-m2 storage yards; container scanning equipment; the 220,000-gal desalination plant; two sewage treatment systems; 80,000-m2 new green space; and the new LPG receiving station have made the port capable of handling bulk cargo, containers, roll-on roll-off cargo and LPG. 

The container liner service was officially launched at Gwadar Port on March 7, 2018. The Gwadar–Middle East Express was opened, connecting Gwadar with other major ports in the world.

The Gwadar Port Free Trade Zone covers an area of 923 hectares and is constructed in four phases in two zones, one in north and one in south. On January 28, 2018, the Gwadar Free Zone Phase 1 was formally completed and put into operation, and the investment financing was also completed simultaneously. 

More than 30 Chinese and Pakistani enterprises, including hospitality, banking, insurance, financial leasing, logistics, overseas warehousing, grain and oil processing, fishery processing and home appliance assembly, started working at the free zone.

The direct investment exceeded RMB3 billion. These enterprises will accomplish an annual output value of over RMB5 billion and create more than 5,000 jobs after all being put into operation. The Gwadar Faqeer Primary School, which was completed in September 2016, has developed rapidly, with a planned enrollment of 150 students and an actual enrollment of 500 students. 

The school achieved a pass rate of over 95% in the spring student examination in 2019, making it the best school in Balochistan in terms of teaching quality. In May 2017, the China–Pakistan Fraternity Emergency Care Center assisted by the Red Cross Society of China was completed in Gwadar Port.

The Chinese Red Cross Foundation sent three medical teams to work in the region. By the end of 2018, the center received 2,302 Chinese and Pakistani patients. 

The desalination plant for the Gwadar Free Zone was completed and put into operation in 2018, with a daily production capacity of 1,000 tons of drinking water. It is noted that Gwadar’s population grew from 60,000 to 130,000 in just five years.
,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*Under Construction Fertilizer Factory Project at Gwadar Northern Free Zone.*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=700690121145199




,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.
Gwadar Highway, Gwadar City...
Beautiful View...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Mosque....
Jamia Masjid Ahmed Bilal, Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

East of Gwadar.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wood

Wow. The Arabian Sea looks so beautiful. This strip can perhaps support tourism in future


----------



## Bleek

Wood said:


> Wow. The Arabian Sea looks so beautiful. This strip can perhaps support tourism in future


Look at the floor plan, there's an entire section dedicated to tourism near the sea front






Gwadar Development Authority







gda.gov.pk





From their site:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Gwadar Club, Gwadar,, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wergeland

ghazi52 said:


> Newly constructed Mosque....
> Jamia Masjid Ahmed Bilal, Gwadar.
> 
> View attachment 838403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 838404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 838405


Beautiful and unique. First time i see this kind of minarets


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
USF to launch fibre-optic, 4G services in Gwadar​Kalbe Ali
May 3, 2022






The Universal Service Fund (USF) is set to launch a fibre-optic project for Gwadar to bring 4G compatible high speed internet and telecom services to the region. The project is expected to be completed by the middle of next year.

The USF has finalised paperwork for several projects, including 400km fibre-optic project in Gwadar and 4G services in the Loralai area of Balochistan, apart from upgrading data services to 4G in Vehari, Lodhran, Sialkot, Narowal, Nankan Sahib and Sheikhpura of Punjab.

Sources in the Ministry of Information Technology said all these projects were in the process of finalisation and would start work after getting approvals from the USF board. “Tentative date to start these projects is set for the last week of June and will be completed in 12-18 months,” the official said.

Apart from residential and commercial districts, the USF has an extensive plan to cover the national road arteries. The project regarding IT and telecom services on 309km Faisalabad-Multan M4 Motorway is also likely to be launched next month.

About the highways and motorways project, Minister for IT and Telecom Syed Aminul Haque told _Dawn_ that USF’s motorways and national highways programme had achieved broadband coverage on more than 1,929km of unserved road segments across the country.

“We are committed to providing uninterrupted mobile network on all major highways of the country because it enhances safe travel, improves the local economy and eventually boosts the IT and telecom sector,” the minister said.

He added that infrastructure development for uninterrupted high speed mobile broadband services was essential on national highways as it was one of the prerequisites for the country to launch 5G service in future.

The USF projects on Lahore-Abdul Hakeem M3 Motorway and 392km Multan-Sukkur M5 Motorway will be completed by the end of this year.

Makran coastal highway and NH 50-70 in Balochistan have already been covered with telecom services, but work on some part of N-25 (RCD Highway) and N65 (Quetta-Jacobabad Highway) has stalled due to local political issues and the authorities were not giving NOC to install telecom towers.

Haaris Mahmood Chaudhary, the Chief Executive Officer of USF, said the notables of the area, including elected representatives of Balochistan, had been approached to help resolve the matter so that all mainstream highways could be provided coverage.

The upcoming projects of the USF included powering of telecommunication site through solar energy, especially in remote areas where the supply of fuel to power generation is difficult.

Since 2018, the USF has launched 56 projects amounting to more than Rs52 billion for providing optic-fibre cable and broadband services across the country.

The USF is a subsidiary of the IT ministry tasked with expanding internet and telecom services to remote areas of the country where telecom companies and internet service providers do not enter as such areas are not commercially viable.

The fund consists of 1.5 per cent of adjusted revenues of telecom operators and various contracts for development of IT and telecom infrastructures are awarded through auction and the amount is paid from the fund.

_Published in Dawn, May 3rd, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

ghazi52 said:


> .,';.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=805736950830670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;';.,


Is it possible to forward this video to my WhatsApp group??


----------



## SaadH

When are we shutting down Gawadar since Bajwa's bosses in Amreeka have demanded as such...What's the timeline he's been given to kick the Chinese out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Red Cross Society (RCS) of China has built a state of the art 100 beds hospital in Gwadar, Balochistan, Pakistan. The hospital would meet the health requirements of the workers involved in Gwadar development under CPEC.




























7:08 AM · May 12, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Luosifen said:


>


People of gwadar play football, cricket isn't really that popular there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
As many as 14 Chinese investors are coming to Gwadar to assess the investment potential of Gwadar and Balochistan next week, said Chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) Zhang Baozhong.

“In addition to Chinese, last year we received more than 17 ambassadors from the US, Canada, and countries from the European Union,” he said during a briefing according to APP.

He said that there were strong intentions from Chinese investors to invest $5 million to set up an oil refinery in Gwadar, adding, “Once the plan is materialized, job opportunities can be offered to the locals in addition to the induction of business activities. Other sectors such as lubricants and agriculture are also under consideration,” he added.

Zhang informed that during his stay in China, he has discussed the matter of meat export from Pakistan to the Chinese market and the government is willing to consider, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Luosifen

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> As many as 14 Chinese investors are coming to Gwadar to assess the investment potential of Gwadar and Balochistan next week, said Chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) Zhang Baozhong.
> 
> “In addition to Chinese, last year we received more than 17 ambassadors from the US, Canada, and countries from the European Union,” he said during a briefing according to APP.
> 
> He said that there were strong intentions from Chinese investors to invest $5 million to set up an oil refinery in Gwadar, adding, “Once the plan is materialized, job opportunities can be offered to the locals in addition to the induction of business activities. Other sectors such as lubricants and agriculture are also under consideration,” he added.
> 
> Zhang informed that during his stay in China, he has discussed the matter of meat export from Pakistan to the Chinese market and the government is willing to consider, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.


$5 million is enough for a refinery? Sure its not $5 billion? 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Chinese investors keen to tap investment opportunities in Pakistan, says Zhang Baozhong​May 13, 2022





Gwadar voices for urgent arrangements of power supply to ensure robust economic growth, business eco-system and logistic activities in Gwadar port as well as the Gwadar region.

The demand for an early supply of electricity was made at Pakistan Energy Development Conference 2022 held at China Business Center in Gwadar Port, according to Gwadar Pro. It was attended by COPHC chairman Zhang Baozhong, GDA Chairman Muneeb Qambrani, GPA Chairman Naseer Kashani, GIEDA official Waqas Ahmed, Gwadar DC Capt Jamil Ahmed, and others.

Chairman COPHC Zhang Baozhong said “with regards to development, there are some issues to be solved and power remains the foremost one. We cannot develop until enough electricity is available.”

“At COPHC, we produce electricity by generators which is very expensive. Chinese investors are keen to shift their industries from China to Pakistan. Areas of investment are very diverse and include but not limited to refinery, assembly, petrochemical, and textile. However, without power, the shift might not be possible,” he said.

“I have been here for 7 years and since then the provision of power remains my prime request on the government. The government has a plan to initiate the 300 MW power plant project. But that is yet to be materialized. I am happy to see this conference discussing energy issues. I hope the power issue will be resolved by the government soon,” he added.

“We have the capacity to generate power on a large scale but if only government is ready to purchase. But that is yet to be reviewed due to the lack of consumer demand in Gwadar due to low population density”, he added.

He recalled that in the past 7 years of his stay in Gwadar, a lot has been achieved. He witnessed close cooperation with the local community. “Our brotherly security forces have coordinated with us a lot. Because of their sincere efforts, I have been comfortable with the existing environment”, he acclaimed.

“Before I set foot on Gwadar, I was very depressed. There used to be no proper residence for Chinese people and we used to stay at PC hotel. Business activities were very limited. There were no significant movements. Nevertheless, now Gwadar has become famous and business activities have gained pace,” he clarified.

In his address, he said “we spent $15 million to purchase 5 new cranes, replacing old ones in order to refurbish infrastructure at the port. LPG Vessel being offloaded today and a container vessel to arrive on Friday are testaments to accelerated port activities. These signals prognosticate good news for the future. However, more needs to be done. Energy issues remain the most prominent,” he added.

On a query, he said that so far, they have invested more than $300 million in Gwadar Port and Free Zone. Important mega projects such as New International Airport, East Bay Expressway, Pakistan China Vocational Training Institute, China-Pakistan Friendship Hospital, and 1.2-MGD plant are some of the grants from the people of China for the local brothers of Gwadar.

“On 17th May, 14 Chinese investors are coming to Gwadar to assess the investment potential of Gwadar and Balochistan. In addition to Chinese, last year we received more than 17 ambassadors from the US, Canada, and countries from the European Union. Undoubtedly, energy provision stays as a prerequisite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
300MW Gwadar coal fired-power plant ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

SaadH said:


> When are we shutting down Gawadar since Bajwa's bosses in Amreeka have demanded as such...What's the timeline he's been given to kick the Chinese out?



Soon I think. The Chinese have been informed that the imported government will curtail CPEC due to American demands and COAS has a letter giving him sleepless nights.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## farok84

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.
> 300MW Gwadar coal fired-power plant ..
> 
> View attachment 845856



Hi,

This project should be reconsidered (from Super Critical to Subcritical). Instead of using imported coal as fuel, it should be redesigned to utilize local coal.











300MW Coal-Fired Power Project at Gwadar | China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Official Website


CPEC | China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Official Website Develop By Ministry of Planning Development & Special Initiatives CPEC Authority 'P' block Pak-Secretariat, Islamabad,Pakistan. China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is a framework of regional connectivity. CPEC will not only benefit...




cpec.gov.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nice view of the port.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,
Advisor of Maritime Affairs, Planning, Development & Special Initiatives Jawad Akhtar Khokhar said at a conference on ‘CSR Initiatives in Gwadar (The Gateway to CPEC)’ that seven projects worth $1.44 billion were under way in Gawadar, ushering in a new era of development and prosperity in the region.

1. Gwadar Eastbay Expressway - 98% Completed
2. Fresh water treatment supply & distribution - 70% Completed
3. New Gwadar International Airport
4. Pak-China friendship Hospital
5. 300 MW Coal Power Plant
6. 1.2 Million Gallon Desalination Plant
7. Gwadar Free Economic Zone Phase II

Giving a detailed overview of the development projects in Gwadar under various modalities, he highlighted that there were multiple CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor) projects worth $2.1 billion were underway in the area so far.
Three projects worth $314 million had been completed, which included Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, physical infrastructure of Gwadar Port and Free Zone Phase-1, and Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute, he added, said a press release.

Khokhar said under the short-term strategy, the prioritised projects included provision of water in three months and electricity in five months for Gwadar, besides completion of M-8 motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Gwadar Eastbay Expressway​
ProjectGwadar Eastbay ExpresswayProject ObjectiveEastbay Expressway is the main artery of Gwadar Port through which the entire traffic of the port will flow. The objective of Eastbay Expressway is to provide primary connectivity of the Port & its Free Zone with the network of National Highways for smooth logistic transportation of import, export, and transit goods.Project DescriptionCurrently, Gwadar Deep-Sea Port is connected through a narrow 16 feet wide thoroughfare of Gwadar town at the West Bay. All the trawlers/trucks loaded with imported shipments pass through this strip causing disruption of normal traffic. The port has not a dedicated wide highway to cater to the transporting requirements of the post. The port operationalization, even with the available 04 multi-purpose berths, necessitates the construction of the planned East-Bay expressway. This 6-lane expressway along with a provision of 30 meters wide railway corridor shall connect the port with the Mekran Coastal Highway (N-20) through the 2281 acres Free Trade Zone of Gwadar Port. 
*Responsibility: *Proposing Agency: Gwadar Port Authority and Ministry of Maritime AffairLocationGwadar district, BalochistanProvinceBalochistanEstimated Cost (US $ Million)179Executing Company / SponsorsThe contracting company on the basis of EPC Or any Financial Framework Agreement under CPECFinancingGovernment Interest Free LoanSupervising AgencyMinistry of Maritime Affairs, Government of PakistanTotal Jobs Created2000Total Local Jobs Created1700Project Progress Update
Cost approved by ECNEC on 12-01-2015
Contract Agreement was signed b/w GPA & CCCC on 24-09-2017
The groundbreaking ceremony of Eastbay Expressway was held on 22nd November 2017 by Prime Minister
Eastbay Expressway Gwadar: 19km (14.5 offshore completed & 4.5 onshore under construction.)
Physical Progress: 94%
Expected COD in April 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
New Gwadar International Airport​
ProjectNew Gwadar International AirportProject DescriptionConstruction of New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA), along with allied facilities for a new airport that will be capable of handling a combination of ATR 72, Airbus, (A-300), Boeing (B-737), and Boeing (B-747) for domestic as well international routes.
*Implementing Agency: *Aviation DivisionLocationGurandani, 26 KM east of Gwadar City, BalochistanProvinceBalochistanEstimated Cost (US $ Million)230Executing Company / SponsorsCivil Aviation AuthorityFinancingChinese Government GrantTotal Jobs Created3000Project Progress Update
Groundbreaking held by Prime Minister on 29th March 2019.
Construction work started on 31st October 2019.
Expected completion date: March 2023.


----------



## Luosifen




----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Luosifen said:


>


Mosque in a ghosttown?


----------



## Luosifen

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Mosque in a ghosttown?


Mosque quick to build, Gwadar needs the other investors to get their operations built and running which will take more time. To be honest, the West also criticized China for building ghost cities years ago, but they didn't follow up that the 'ghost' cities started filling up soon after.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Sarbandar, Gwadar..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

A look through the vocational training center at Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Luosifen said:


>


Mashallah

China-Pakistan friendship Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

East Bay Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China-aided Eastbay Expressway of Gwadar port is inaugurated in Pakistan to meet urgent need of locals 
http://xhtxs.cn/vJ9

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533276348705554432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen




----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=974143699879353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Five enterprises in Gwadar Free Zone were inaugurated or performed groundbreaking. Commodity display center, meat processing plant, industrial park, lubricating oil plant... Gwadar is becoming green, modern, and smart!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Catalystic

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> New Gwadar International Airport​
> ProjectNew Gwadar International AirportProject DescriptionConstruction of New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA), along with allied facilities for a new airport that will be capable of handling a combination of ATR 72, Airbus, (A-300), Boeing (B-737), and Boeing (B-747) for domestic as well international routes.
> *Implementing Agency: *Aviation DivisionLocationGurandani, 26 KM east of Gwadar City, BalochistanProvinceBalochistanEstimated Cost (US $ Million)230Executing Company / SponsorsCivil Aviation AuthorityFinancingChinese Government GrantTotal Jobs Created3000Project Progress Update
> Groundbreaking held by Prime Minister on 29th March 2019.
> Construction work started on 31st October 2019.
> Expected completion date: March 2023.


Who the hell is still using A300, B747, old planes??

Why not use modern jets like A350, A330 or B777 as criteria fr runways ??? As usual puranay babay with puranay plans، then they will need to further “expand” 2 yrs later fir more commissions


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest construction updates, Gwadar Air Port ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Work on the water supply scheme in Gwadar will be completed by September, and 1.2 million gallons per day of desalination plant work will be completed by October to solve the city’s water issue.
New Gwadar International Airport would be completed next March 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abid123

ghazi52 said:


> New Gwadar International Airport would be completed next March 2023.


Will it be bigger than Islamabad airport?


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

Abid123 said:


> Will it be bigger than Islamabad airport?


Hope not, big airport but no one lives there
That's a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Necessary Facilities Of Fresh Water Treatment, Water Supply And Distribution​
ProjectNecessary facilities of fresh water treatment, water supply and distributionProject DescriptionThe project objectives to develop water transmission pipelines from Swad Dam and Shadi Kaur Dam to Gwadar city to meet the future water demand of the city.
*Implementing Agency: *Gwadar Development AuthorityLocationGwadar district, BalochistanProvinceBalochistanEstimated Cost (US $ Million)11.39 Billion RupeeFinancingPSDPSupervising AgencyGwadar Development Authority, P&D Dept. Govt. of Balochistan and Ministry of Planning, Development, and Special Initiatives.Total Jobs Created1600Total Local Jobs Created1600Project Progress Update
Phase-1, lying of pipelines from Swad Dam to Gwadar is completed.
Phase-II laying an additional pipeline from Shadi Khau Dam to Swad Dam is under construction.
Phase-III, Up-gradation of the water distribution system of Gwadar city will be commenced this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

For a greener and richer Gwadar: B&R Tropical Arid Non-wood Forest Center


GWADAR, Jun. 15 (Gwadar Pro) – “In the eyes of outsiders, high temperature and scorching sun may be




gwadarpro.pk




By Wu Siya | Gwadar Pro Jun 15, 2022



GWADAR, Jun. 15 (Gwadar Pro) – “In the eyes of outsiders, high temperature and scorching sun may be a disadvantage of Gwadar, but in our view, the light and heat conditions here are a natural advantage for the development of agriculture and non-wood forest”, noted Zhang Saiyang, vice director of the Belt and Road Engineering Research Center for Tropical Arid Non-wood Forest and doctoral candidate of Central South University of forestry and technology, in an exclusive interview with Gwadar Pro.
The Belt and Road Engineering Research Center for Tropical Arid Non-wood Forest was jointly initiated and established by Central South University of forestry and technology, China Overseas Ports Holdings Co., Ltd. and Yulin Holdings Co., Ltd. for Gwadar ecological construction and industrial development. Since 2018, it has systematically improved the local soil conditions in Gwadar. Zhang told Gwadar Pro that the Chinese team combined the organic fertilizer collected from local sheep farm and leaves and other humus to mix with local soil in a certain proportion to improve the fertility and pH of the local soil. Besides, the local soil conditions were greatly improved by the team members planting legumes to use the nitrogen fixation of legume rhizobia.








Local farmers pick bananas in the Belt and Road Engineering Research Center for Tropical Arid Non-wood Forest [Photo provided to Gwadar Pro]
“In addition to the soil, moisture is our long-term focus as well. With arid climate here, the irrigation method appears to be particularly important,” Zhang said, “after enhancing the soil water retention capacity through soil improvement, we mainly use a combination of sprinkling irrigation and drip irrigation to maximize water conservation. Not to mention that our selected varieties are drought tolerant crop with very developed root systems.”
By now, nearly 100,000 seedlings such as bananas, dates, orchid and figs have been cultivated here. Among them, bananas (_Musa nana_) are selected local varieties that can adapt to drought and high temperature and produce a large amount of fruit. In May, the center successfully held the first non-wood forest products-banana harvest festival in Gwadar Port. “Our production of bananas has attracted the attention of local farmers, who hope to buy banana seedlings to grow on their own land,” Zhang mentioned.
Moreover, figs are also a key economic crop here. Hundreds of fig seedlings have already produced a lot of fruit in just one month. More than 10 hours of sufficient sunlight per day and the temperature difference between day and night in the Gwadar region allow figs, a drought-tolerant and light-loving plant, to accumulate more sugar. According to the promotion plan, the fresh and dried figs launched by the center will have a place in the market.




Figs are seen in the center [Photo provided to Gwadar Pro]
“In addition to bananas and figs, which are familiar to Chinese people, the endemic crops of Pakistan, including _Sesbania grandiflora_ and _Ziziphus spina-christi_, can also give full play to their economic value through our breeding techniques,” Zhang listed the local valuable economic crops one by one, “the leguminous plant _Sesbania grandiflora_ is resistant to high temperature and drought, and has a large amount of fruit. It is a very good tree species for ecological greening and economic forest. Its fruit, as a woody vegetable, has been widely promoted by us in Gwadar, and then sold in the market. The local unique _Ziziphus spina-christi_ is also drought-tolerant and light-loving, which can bear fruit several times a year. The seedling breeding, fresh fruit sales and juice processing of it have also been put on the agenda.”
As for the future planning, Zhang Saiyang mentioned that the center has set up “Gwadar Classroom” to train local workers. Opened in March this year, it has trained the first batch of modern agricultural skilled workers in the local area, laying a solid foundation for the local development of agriculture and non-wood forest industry, as well as promoting farmers’ employment and using their own land to start businesses.







Pakistani technicians learning agricultural science and technology [Photo provided to Gwadar Pro]
Because China lacks experience in ecological environment improvement and forestry engineering construction under tropical arid climate conditions, a series of scientific and technological exchanges and research results in Gwadar Port will provide germplasm resources and technical support for ecological construction and economic forest industry development in China’s arid areas. On the other hand, Pakistan is known as the “fruit basket” of the East, with a wide variety of high-quality fruits. Thus, the research on tropical arid non-wood forest carried out here can benefit the people of both countries.




Plant tissue culture lab in the center [Photo provided to Gwadar Pro]
At the same time, as a country with a large population, Pakistan has limited arable land, and the food and clothing problems of some people have not been solved. However, there is still a large amount of land in the dry tropical regions of the country that is not being used. Research on economic plants in these areas will greatly improve the ecological environment and people's living standards in the entire tropical arid region of Pakistan, including Gwadar.
“The economic forest effectively combines ecological benefits, commercial benefits, and social benefits. For a greener and richer Gwadar, we are duty-bound,” Zhang concluded at the end of the interview.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Recent Development Updates of Gwadar | Pishkan Avenue​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC: University of Gwadar introducing courses on Port Management


GWADAR, June 21 (Gwadar Pro) - The University of Gwadar (UG) is all set to introduce Bachelor of Sci




gwadarpro.pk





By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jun 21, 2022



GWADAR, June 21 (Gwadar Pro) - The University of Gwadar (UG) is all set to introduce Bachelor of Sciences (BS) degree and diplomas courses in Port Management for the building of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and the Gwadar Port.
Vice-Chancellor Professor Dr. Abdul Razzaq Sabir said, “From next semester UG will introduce a new field of studies and new programs will be launched”, adding that a Center of Excellence is being established at the university for the study and research of Maritime Affairs and Marine Sciences.
To derive maximum benefits from Gwadar Port and other CPEC projects, the Federal Government has approved the UG project on a priority basis. Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif has issued directives to complete the project in a standard manner within a very short time. “Work on the project will be started on a priority basis from next financial year (July 2022),” Dr. Sabir added.
The Vice-Chancellor said that scholarships would be given to the deserving students of the university “to attract them towards higher education in the region and no compromise would be made on the quality of higher education”.


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*The Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Ahsan Iqbal, announced on Saturday that the New Gwadar International Airport will become operational from March 23rd, next year.*

This was during a meeting to finalise the pricing model of fares for airports in Balochistan, in order to increase traffic volume and improve air-connectivity for the provinces.

The planning minister has directed authorities to ensure that the inauguration and shifting of flight operations from old Gwadar Airport to New Gwadar Airport takes place in March next year. “It will be a gift for the people of Balochistan on Pakistan Day,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
ISLAMABAD – Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif will pay a one-day visit to Gwadar today (Friday) to get briefing on various development projects.

It is second visit of the prime minister to Gwadar in one month. He is also scheduled to meet local fishermen.

Shehbaz Sharif will also attend MoU signing between Indus Hospital and Gwadar Development Authority for the construction of a state of the art hospital.

The Prime Minister will be given a detailed briefing on different ongoing development schemes in Gwadar including Gwadar International Airport and power and infrastructure projects. He will also be given briefing on law and order situation.


----------



## Luosifen

Gwadar: Transfer of technology and skills


Lieutenant Colonel (Rtd.) Naveed Ahmad Shami has been working with the Chinese for about 6 or 7 year




gwadarpro.pk





Gwadar: Transfer of technology and skills​ 
By Usman Umer | Gwadar Pro Jul 16, 2022



Lieutenant Colonel (Rtd.) Naveed Ahmad Shami has been working with the Chinese for about 6 or 7 years. He is the coordinator of the 19-kilometer-long Eastbay Expressway project. Naveed Shami is proud that the Chinese used advanced technology, known as Revetment and Pilling Technology, and engineering for the first time in Pakistan. Almost 4 kilometers of the area is reclaimed from the sea by using this technology.
Shami revealed that the initial time for the project was about three years but they had to build three bridges for the fishermen. Now the fishermen can cross the road easily and they can also transport their boats and luggage through these bridges. Although the project was delayed for one more year, this shows how much the Chinese are concerned about the facilitation of the local people. The main aim of the Eastbay Expressway project is to ease the transportation of the heavily loaded cargoes from the port to the CPEC artery.
Although some elements tried to damage the project, fortunately, no mishap happened during the project due to the very tight security guards and around-the-clock security given by the Pakistani Army.
China has not only transferred technology and machinery for the development of Gwadar in particular and Pakistan in general, but also transferred it to the people of Pakistan in the most remote areas.
According to Naveed Shami, the Chinese have constructed training institutes all over the region. When an industry is developed, there will be the highest job opportunities for local people. During all these projects, Chinese companies will prefer local people like Baloch and local people from Gwadar. It is very right to say that it would be a game changer, said Naveed Shami.
It is a welcoming thing that the Chinese are making sincere efforts for the modernization and development of the local people. They have established vocational institutes and introduced 26 subjects for the locals which have more than 300 capacities. They have boarding, lodging, and other systems which are not going to charge any money from the Pakistani government. Shami is hopeful that the transfer of technology and skills will bring prosperity and development for the Pakistanis, especially for the people of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Revisiting the idea of a rail link to Gwadar. If China or Iran build a rail line linking Chabahar with the rest of the Iranian rail network and China can get Iran to link Gwadar with Chabahar, then a rail link between Karachi and Gwadar could be very useful and possibly worth the investment. Guess we’ll have to see what happens in the next few weeks; regarding a revival of the JCPOA. 

If Iran can get out of sanctions, a completion of the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline to Gwadar may also be worthwhile if a refinery can be build there. At that point a pipeline to Karachi maybe financially viable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Under Construction Gwadar International Airport.









The most modern and the largest 246 million dollar New Gwadar International Airport will be operational by September 2023 to welcome local and international flights at the port city.
According to an official source, being built on an area of 4,300 acres, the airport's different units are at different stages of development and the overall construction of the airport would be finished before September 2023.

The New Gwadar International Airport is being managed and operated by the Civil Aviation Authority and is owned by a tripartite venture between Pakistan, Oman, and China.
It is a part of the gigantic China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC project, a cornerstone of China’s One Belt One Road (OBOR) initiative.

It will stimulate the development of the Gwadar peninsula and boost trade between Pakistan and China, hence transforming the geopolitical status of the region into the geo-economic hub of investment and trade opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen

Eastbay Expressway bridges save Gwadar from sinking


GWADAR, July 21 (Gwadar Pro) - Amidst flash flood criticality spelling disaster in many parts of G




gwadarpro.pk





Eastbay Expressway bridges save Gwadar from sinking​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Jul 21, 2022



GWADAR, July 21 (Gwadar Pro) - Amidst flash flood criticality spelling disaster in many parts of Gwadar, three bridges of Eastbay Expressway, one of CPEC’s modern roads, have saved the eastern part of the coastal city from sheer sinking. They have prevented many casualties and destruction to residential and commercial infrastructure.
At the stretch of the over 19-kilometre-long state-of-the-art Eastbay Expressway, the opening of the three bridges played a role of water outlets, allowing torrential rainwater to flow downward to sea.
Imam Buksh Bozenjo, who worked as a project director of Eastbay Expressway from the side of Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) told Gwadar Pro that if these three bridges (underpasses) were not assimilated into the final construction design of Eastbay Expressway in collaboration with Chinese engineers, the eastern part of Gwadar would be inundated completely, causing death toll, catastrophic destruction to homes and infrastructures.
"With construction of Eastbay Expressway known as technology road, not only about 4 kilometers of the area is reclaimed from the sea through 'Revetment and Piling Technology' but also high-tech inventive for these bridges were specially built," he added.
Besides their primary purpose to facilitate local fishermen to tow their boats to ashore for fishing allowing them to earn their livelihood, these bridges crafted another meaning to local people of Gwadar.
Mohsin Baloch named them "bridge of lives" while talking to Gwadar Pro during a survey of the area. "We are saved and credit goes to China for furnishing the favor," he added. These bridges are around 30 meters high and 45 meters wide.
As per Gwadar topography, it has a sunken nature in the center that makes it very vulnerable for accumulation of water when it rains. Since the center of Gwadar is lower-lying than the surrounding areas, water does not naturally drift away from the area. Nevertheless, water keeps flowing inward and causes water collection. At least three bridges of Eastbay expressway have fixed the issue in the eastern part of Gwadar that starts from Fish Harbor and ends at Coast Guard.
If looked back in history, when rainy spells used to lash out at Gwadar, tide of sea used to inflict damage to boats and houses. Now with barrier board and 4.34km anti-wave breast wall to make the 4.34km revetment, the embankment is saved from onslaughts of sea waves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Gwadar Free Zone gets e-custom, stimulus to businessmen


In order to give a strategic boost to commercial activities, an e-custom clearance system “Web Based




gwadarpro.pk





Gwadar Free Zone gets e-custom, stimulus to businessmen​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Jul 25, 2022



In order to give a strategic boost to commercial activities, an e-custom clearance system “Web Based One Custom” (WeBOC) has been installed in Gwadar Free Zone. It is a milestone development in the history of Gwadar Port Free Zone consisting of the South Free Zone (Phase I) and the North Free Zone (Phase II). 
Now all foreign and local companies already registered or to be registered in Gwadar Free Zone will observe a phenomenal growth of their businesses enjoying paperless, ultra-fast, cost-effective and transparent processes and procedures. 
It will be an impetus to foreign investors always asking for the activation of E-custom functionality in Gwadar Free Zone. After fulfilling the prerequisite, foreign investment is highly likely to come, which is desperately needed for the struggling Pakistani economy in the current scenario. 
The game-changing e-initiative aims to facilitate companies in Gwadar Free Zone to get integrated with Gwadar Port, customs, NLC, FBR, banking channels and other institutions to increase efficiency and reduce the time taken for processing in various departments. 
WeBOC in Gwadar Free Zone will help with the automation, standardisation and harmonisation of all trade procedures and logistic services related to land, air and sea routes under the Pakistan Single Window (PSW). 
China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) official said that investors and operators of the Free Zone have hailed the development as a watershed moment in the progress of Gwadar Free Zone. “It will increase the efficiency of consignment processing,” they added.
Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani said that since trade activities have been picking up momentum in Gwadar Free Zone, there is an acute need to put in place a vibrant system of E-Custom to help bolster entire manual business activities. “WeBOC installation in Gwadar Free Zone will put trade management and business administration into high gear,” he added. “It will also pave [the] way for end-to-end logistics solutions,” he mentioned. 
A local businessman Agha Hayat said that a large number of government departments and organisations have prescribed multiple “Registrations, Licenses, Certificates and Other permits (RLCOs)” for establishing and operating businesses. Many of these RLCOs envisage cumbersome processing through manual application procedures. The launch of the mega initiative in Gwadar will reduce the compliance burden on businesses, he said. “This will enhance ease of doing business in Pakistan and as a result, it will improve the country’s image and attract foreign direct investment,” Muhammad Ali Baloch, another local businessman said. 
A senior official of Collectorate of Customs, Gwadar Custom House noted that Gwadar Port and Gwadar Free Zone are two different entities. Gwadar Free Zone has now been equipped with WeBOC. However, he revealed that in September, the 2019 WeBOC system was rolled out successfully at Gwadar port by the Pakistan Customs. There was the Goods Declaration (GD) system till 2017 which was replaced by the One-Customs system. 
Basic features of WeBOC involve a paperless system such as online manifest filing and online payments, 24/7 GD filing (web-based), Risk Management System (Green, Yellow, Red channels), communication with the custodians of goods/port authorities through EDI, online communication with traders and clearing agents. This also includes assessment-based online examination reports and images, First-in, First-out (FIFO) based assessment scheme, an online adjudication process, online decision support tools for customs and trade, stricter controls and checks (complete log of all activities).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Gwadar Free Zone to begin exports next year​
Agencies
JULY 28, 2022

In a major development, exports have been set in motion for the first time in Gwadar Free Zone under the backdrop of exemption from all sorts of taxes and customs duties in the Free Zone for a period of 20 years.

Along with exports to foreign countries, Gwadar Free Zone (GFZ, both South and North) have also kick-started supplying trade articles and manufacturing items for the local market of Pakistan.

” Both phenomenal steps aligned with E-Custom (Web-based one custom WeBOC) system aim to help Pakistan realize its dream to become a high-performing export-oriented country in the international trading landscape, ” China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Agvon, an enterprise incorporated in Gwadar North Free Zone that deals in fertilizer import and processing claims to export 20,000 tons of potassium sulphate to Pakistani and international markets.

It is expected to start its production facility by the start of next year.
For this purpose, Agvon has already acquired 10 acres of land and the manufacturing setup is under construction.

Moreover, another industry operating in GFZ, HK Sun Corporation will export its consignment to the tariff area in Pakistan.

” As per this module, functionalities pertaining to import and export from Gwadar and vice versa that have been introduced include import from abroad to GFZ through transhipment via both Karachi and Gwadar Port, export to tariff area and abroad from GFZ. Additional modalities are expected to be introduced in the coming week as stated by a document of Pakistan Customs,” says a GFZ official.

He said that export from GFZ to tariff area and abroad and vice versa through WeBOC would provide an impetus to the industrialization drive and enhance commercial activities in Gwadar and the region.

” It will accelerate logistic services as well,” he added.

Gwadar Port and Gwadar Free Zone are two different entities with different functionalities.

Before Gwadar Free Zone is operationalized for exports, Gwadar Port initiated process for exports on December 15, 2019. Then a vessel, carrying three fish containers worth $50,000 each, for a Far-Eastern country started the seafood exports through Gwadar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Work on Gwadar’s Desalination Plant commenced with Full Vigor


GWADAR, Aug 2nd(Gwadar Pro)-As a major step towards solving the drinking water problem in Gwadar,




gwadarpro.pk





Work on Gwadar’s Desalination Plant commenced with Full Vigor​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 1, 2022



GWADAR, Aug 2nd(Gwadar Pro)-As a major step towards solving the drinking water problem in Gwadar, construction of a 1.2 gallon per day (MGD) desalination plant in Gwadar Free Zone has commenced, China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) announced on Monday.
“Construction of 1.2 MGD desalination plant in Gwadar Free Zone commenced with full vigor; upon completion, it will assuage Gwadar’s water scarcity remarkably,” according to COPHC.
The project aims to purify sea water and make it safe for people in Gwadar city. After the installation of the plant, drinking water will be supplied to the Old City area in accordance to the requirements of Gwadar Port Authority.
The estimated cost of the project is US$ 12.7 million, which is being financed via a Chinese Government Grant in March 2022, during a ceremony at China Business Centre. The contract for the project was granted to China Harbor Engineering Company (CHEC). The project has been dubbed a “lifeline for the people of Gwadar”. According to the agreement, the civil work will be completed within 12 months of its inception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates.. *Cargo vessel 'Teera Bhum' docking at Gwadar Port on 3 August 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Gwadar Power Plant - 300 MW*


Project Progress Update
Tariff determined in Sep 2019.
Land acquired in Feb 2020.
GoP-IA and PPA signed on 8th April 2021.
Financial Close (FC) under process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Gwadar Seaport, Balochistan,,*

To restore Gwadar Port’s operational depth, more than six companies including Chinese enterprises have come forward as their final applications have been submitted for the official bidding to be opened on August 16. 

Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Project Director (Maintenance of Dredging) Mr Nadeem told that the bidding process aims to launch a de-silting operation allowing ships to float well. “Out of more than six firms including Chinese enterprises, a Belgium–based company has also submitted the application,” he added. 

The total cost of dredging, he said, will be determined as per cubic meter considering the scale of operation and size of the area to be cleared from siltation. On a query, he said that around Rs. 1 billion has already been allocated for the dredging process in current budget 2022-23. 

“The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) has invited firms or contractors having sufficient experience in the relevant field, financially sound and suitably qualified in maintenance dredging of the navigation channel in accordance with prescribed tender documents” he added. 

GPA Director Marine Operation Capt Gull Muhammad also told that expenditure of dredging process will be hinging on many factors including dollar fluctuation, fuel cost and labour charges. He dispelled the impression that Gwadar port functionality to deal with ships has been badly hampered. He admitted the fact that Gwadar Port lost its 14.5 metre natural operational depth but clarified that the depth has not been depleted to 11.4 metre as claimed. “Within two weeks, Gwadar port handled a ship with a draught of 11.6 metres easily” he added. He further mentioned that the last time dredging operation got underway in 2015. 

China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) official said that undoubtedly, no de-silting activity has taken place in the last 7 years. However, it would be an overstatement to claim that the depth of the port has shrunk to mere 11.4 meters from 14.5 meters and subsequently faded away its capacity to handle mother vessels. Indeed, he said that the port continues to berth and process mega-vessels, though with lesser frequency. Recently, two bulk carriers, Bao Quan with a draught of 11.6 meters and Teera Bhum with 10.9 meters draught and a deadweight tonnage of 24,238 tons efficiently berthed at Gwadar port. 

Gwadar International Terminal Limited's (GITL) Terminal official said that since 2015 COPHC came into action, Gwadar Port has hosted and handled more than “366” ships and vessels. By the end of March, current year, Teera Bhum, a feeder service of COSCO liner, with 12.4 meters of draught berthed alongside, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates...
*
Director General of the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA), Mujeeb Ur Rehman Qambrani has said that the Gwadar Port is going to be a shining pearl in the entire region, as the largest Gwadar International Airport would be operational next year in September 2023 to connect it to the major cities of Pakistan and the world.

In a presentation to the business community of Punjab’s provincial capital, the GDA DG stated that the seaport was getting ready to anchor the ships of up to 70,000 metric tons. 

He announced that the Gwadar is now being linked to the national grid by the end of next year, as an agreement of power supply of 100MW has been signed in this regard to lessen city’s dependence on electricity supply from Iran. 

Moreover, the 300MW coal power plant is also under construction to fulfill the immediate electricity needs of this coastal city. He revealed the GDA was going to have a big investment conference in Gwadar to attract new investment in manufacturing sector in the area.

The director general of GDA informed the businessmen that a chain of International Sea Food is being launched in Gwadar’s West Bay’s kaleidoscopic waters, transforming this site into a major tourist attraction. 

He revealed in his presentation that a dispute resolution committee was also formed to address the grievances of the new allottees in this area. In the presentation, Mujeeb Qambrani detailed the various other mega activities in Gwadar and glimpsed the future of the geostrategic future corridor of energy, trade, and logistics to center 70% of the world.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
New Gwadar Int’l Airport to Adopt Hytera Advanced Communications Solution from China​City News






*KARACHI: The New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) built across an area of 4,300 acres, is expected to become the largest airport in Pakistan after its completion on 2023 and is one of the main projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor development.* 

The NGIA will be equipped with an advanced communications system from Chinese Company Hytera, a leading global provider of professional communications technologies and solutions. Expanded its business footprint to Pakistan in 2005, Hytera has been committed to providing safe and reliable communication systems for various industry verticals in the country. In recent years, Hytera opened a local office in Islamabad to further improve its pre-sales and after-sales service in Pakistan.

To ensure the safety of passengers and employees both on the ground and in the air, the Hytera airport communications solution was chosen to provide reliable and robust communication for the NGIA. According to the contract, Hytera will deploy top-of-the-line equipment and communication system for the new Gwadar International Airport, including 1 DIB-R5 Compact Tetra Base Station, Smart One Dispatch System, and multiple portable radios, mobile radios as well as repeaters.

The project marked another milestone of Hytera’s progress in the airport industry and in the Pakistani market. Its roster of clients in the airport industry includes Qatar Airways, PMIA Airport, Hong Kong Airport, Vienna Airport, Charles de Gaulle Airport, and Helsinki Airport.

Published in The Daily National Courier, August, 12 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese trainers to arrive soon for Pakistan-China Technical and Vocational Institute in Gwadar​ 
By Shafqat Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 19, 2022



GWADAR, Aug. 19 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistan will soon receive Chinese trainers for Pakistan-China Technical and Vocational Institute in Gwadar.
Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani held meetings with the Shandong Institute of Commerce and Technology (SICT) on Thursday on the exchange program to introduce courses in Pakistan-China Technical and Vocational Institute.
The technical and vocational institute located in Gwadar is the first project completed at Gwadar to meet the demand for trained manpower for operations of Free Zone, Export Processing Zones (EPZ), Gwadar Industrial Estates Development Authority (GIEDA), and other allied fields such as tourism, hotel industry, and hospitality management.
During the meeting, it was informed that Chinese trainers will soon arrive at Gwadar to support the Institute.
In March, Pakistan-China Technical and Vocational Institute Gwadar, following its completion, started short courses to provide vocational training to students.
The first-ever modern vocational and technical training institute in the port city of Gwadar can accommodate 256 trainees at a time and provide training opportunities for at least 1,000 people every year. The Institute was completed in September 2021 before its expected completion date.
China agreed to provide training in the institute. Under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the project was initiated in the port city to provide standard vocational education to the people of Balochistan in modern technological field.
The students belonging to Gwadar district would be enrolled free of cost to get modern vocational skills in the institution. The students after completing their course work would be sent to China for visit of various industries to get hands on exposure of modern technologies and industrial advancements.









Chinese trainers to arrive soon for Pakistan-China Technical and Vocational Institute in Gwadar


GWADAR, Aug. 19 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistan will soon receive Chinese trainers for Pakistan-China Techni




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*China funded Gwadar Seawater Desalination Project, *

It has capacity of 5000 tons of household water per day, is under smooth construction by joint efforts of both Chinese & local workers.

It will provide clean water to local people in Gwadar and improve their lives upon completion.


----------



## Luosifen

Wheat imports via Gwadar on the cards​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Aug 23, 2022



GWADAR, Aug. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - In a major development, wheat imports via Gwadar are being planned in collaboration with Gwadar Port Authority and National Food Security Division, promising to usher in a new era of business, commerce and trade vibrancy at Gwadar port.
Salient headway came up in an important meeting between Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani and National Food Security Division Secretary Zafar Hasan.
GPA Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani dubbed the readiness to import wheat using Gwadar port a new milestone, saying wheat imports will spur up trade activities in Gwadar. “It will also boost employability when bustling activity get underway, skilled, semi-skilled and unskilled man force will be required to handle the entire scale of work.”
In order to materialize the wheat import seeking input of stakeholders, GPA Chairman Naseer Khan Kashani has also decided to hold a consultative meeting with local investors and Gwadar Chamber of Commerce and Industry soon.
On the occasion, National Food Security Division Secretary Zafar Hasan said “we are giving a serious thought to import bigger part of our wheat quota using useful channel of Gwadar port the first time.” He said that more thought-provoking meetings are planned to be held seeking numerous insights into the merits of wheat import via Gwadar. He hoped that National Food Security will gear up to make things happen at the earliest.









Wheat imports via Gwadar on the cards


GWADAR, Aug. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - In a major development, wheat imports via Gwadar are being planned in




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## Luosifen

Hangeng receives first container of raw medicines from Africa​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Aug 24, 2022



ISLAMABAD Aug. 24 (Gwadar Pro)- China’s Hangeng Agricultural Group, which is building an agricultural industrial park in Gwadar, received the first container of raw medicines from Africa, a senior official told Gwadar Pro on Wednesday.
“We will process the medicines in our facility in Gwadar for onwards shipment to China”, the official said. “We are basically a supply chain management company and aim to process pharmaceutical and agricultural goods in our Gwadar facility for onward export to China”, the official further stated. "Presently, we are in the construction stage at Gwadar Free Zone." he said.
Hangeng Agricultural Group aims to industrialise agriculture and animal husbandry in Pakistan. The group is also looking for procurement of agriculture goods and livestock from other parts of Pakistan for processing in their Gwadar facility and exporting to China. The Group is expected to create multiple employment opportunities for Pakistani youth in Gwadar and the rest of the country.
Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif performed ground-breaking of the Hangeng Agricultural Industrial Park in Gwadar during his visit to the port city in June. The arrival of the first container of raw medicines will open a new chapter in Pakistan’s pharmaceutical processing sector and Pakistan’s exports to China.









Hangeng receives first container of raw medicines from Africa


ISLAMABAD Aug. 24 (Gwadar Pro)- China’s Hangeng Agricultural Group, which is building an agricultura




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## Luosifen

Tender floated for Eastbay Expressway Gwadar’s gates & check posts​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 25, 2022



GWADAR,Aug.25(Gwadar Pro) - The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), Ministry of Maritime Affairs, has floated a tender seeking well-reputed firms for the construction of tool gates, office accommodation, and security check posts at Eastbay Expressway (EBEW) Gwadar.
According to the notice, the sealed tenders are invited from well-reputed firms having national tax numbers, licensed by PEC in category C-5 or above. The complete set of bidding documents can be obtained on submission of a written application and upon payment of a non-refundable bidding document fee in the shape of a pay order drawn in the name of GPA. The single stage two envelope bidding procedures will be adopted under Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules.
The pre-bid meeting will be held on September 5, 2022, at 11:00 am at GPA Nucleus Office Karachi. GPA reserves the right to accept or reject any or all bids in light of PPRA rules. 
Eastbay Expressway is the main artery of Gwadar Port through which the entire traffic of the port will flow. The objective of the Eastbay Expressway is to provide primary connectivity of the Port and its Free Zone with the network of National Highways for smooth logistic transportation of import, export, and transit goods.









Tender floated for Eastbay Expressway Gwadar’s gates & check posts


GWADAR,Aug.25(Gwadar Pro) - The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), Ministry of Maritime Affairs, has float




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
China’s Hangeng Group receives the first container at Gwadar port​August 27, 2022


China’s Hangeng Agricultural Group, which is building an agricultural industrial park in Gwadar, received the first container of raw medicines from Africa, a senior official told Gwadar Pro on Thursday.

“We will process the medicines in our facility in Gwadar for onwards shipment to China”, the official said. “We are basically a supply chain management company and aim to process pharmaceutical and agricultural goods in our Gwadar facility for onward export to China”, the official further stated. “Presently, we are in the construction stage at Gwadar Free Zone.” he said.

Hangeng Agricultural Group aims to industrialise agriculture and animal husbandry in Pakistan. The group is also looking for procurement of agriculture goods and livestock from other parts of Pakistan for processing in their Gwadar facility and exporting to China.

The Group is expected to create multiple employment opportunities for Pakistani youth in Gwadar and the rest of the country.

Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif performed ground-breaking of the Hangeng Agricultural Industrial Park in Gwadar during his visit to the port city in June.

The arrival of the first container of raw medicines will open a new chapter in Pakistan’s pharmaceutical processing sector and Pakistan’s exports to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Gwadar’s new era of skilled manpower: 11 trainees start on-site training session​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Sep 1, 2022








GWADAR, Sep.1(Gwadar Pro) - In Gwadar, a new generation of skilled and professional workers is poised to emerge as China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC), sole operator of the Gwadar Port, inducted and begun hands-on training to 11 local trainees studying in Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute Gwadar. 
The on-site 7-day training is a compulsory requirement of a 6 months vocational course, after finishing theoretical classes at China-Pakistan Vocational Training Institute Gwadar. 11 trainees include Muhammad Musa, Kashif, Nazeer, Jaleel, Noman, Siraj, Amanullah, Muhammad, Muhammad Usman, Saad and Yasir Ali. 
During the practical training, they will learn how to operate cranes in the course of handling big and small size containers while loading and offloading at channels of Gwadar port. 
COPHC instructor Salman Rasheed told Gwadar Pro that this is a watershed moment for Gwadar people. With Chinese support, local youth are not only enrolled in Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute Gwadar but also, they are going to learn prolific and practical knowledge directly in the supervision of COPHC. “Once the students stand qualified, they will get their due employment on handsome salaries not only in COPHC, but also in other ports of Pakistan, even in the international market,” he added. The initiative has given a new hope to those, he said, who were helpless due to lack of education and technical skills. “We will brief them RTG, SPS, Portal crane, Forklifting, empty-handling techniques during their 7-days on-site training,” he added.
Pak-China and Vocational Institute Gwadar have started technical courses in collaboration with NAVTTC, under the Prime Minister’s Youth Skills Development program. Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute Gwadar Principal wrote a letter to COPHS on August 30 asking for 
11 students training as overhead crane operators for 7 days.









Gwadar’s new era of skilled manpower: 11 trainees start on-site training session


GWADAR, Sep.1(Gwadar Pro) - In Gwadar, a new generation of skilled and professional workers is




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest updates on main terminal building ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> New Gwadar Int’l Airport to Adopt Hytera Advanced Communications Solution from China​City News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KARACHI: The New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) built across an area of 4,300 acres, is expected to become the largest airport in Pakistan after its completion on 2023 and is one of the main projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor development.*
> 
> The NGIA will be equipped with an advanced communications system from Chinese Company Hytera, a leading global provider of professional communications technologies and solutions. Expanded its business footprint to Pakistan in 2005, Hytera has been committed to providing safe and reliable communication systems for various industry verticals in the country. In recent years, Hytera opened a local office in Islamabad to further improve its pre-sales and after-sales service in Pakistan.
> 
> To ensure the safety of passengers and employees both on the ground and in the air, the Hytera airport communications solution was chosen to provide reliable and robust communication for the NGIA. According to the contract, Hytera will deploy top-of-the-line equipment and communication system for the new Gwadar International Airport, including 1 DIB-R5 Compact Tetra Base Station, Smart One Dispatch System, and multiple portable radios, mobile radios as well as repeaters.
> 
> The project marked another milestone of Hytera’s progress in the airport industry and in the Pakistani market. Its roster of clients in the airport industry includes Qatar Airways, PMIA Airport, Hong Kong Airport, Vienna Airport, Charles de Gaulle Airport, and Helsinki Airport.
> 
> Published in The Daily National Courier, August, 12 2022


Waste of money, probably kick back project- city is no where near populated enough for this expensive airport

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.
After completion of theoretical classes at the China-Pakistan Vocational Training Institute Gwadar, the trainees of Crane Operation trade are inducted by COPHC for on-site training.

COPHC is preparing e new generation of skilled workers and professionals..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

latest activities at port..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Marine Drive..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

Gwadar women empowerment: 50 females get skilled training​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Sep 17, 2022



GWADAR, Sept.17 (Gwadar Pro) - As many as 50 female students have received 15 days free of cost hands-on training after completing their six months courses in Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute (PCT & VI).
The course is a part of China’s efforts for women empowerment, offering them an excellent chance to become an integral component of the “high-tech man force” direly needed for Gwadar free zones as well as national and internationally competitive markets. 
These female trainees received on-site skilled and professional training in five trades including Cargo Handling, Office Management, Chinese Language, Crane Operation and Financial Accounting. 
They belonged to the first batch of 6-month course conducted by PCT & VI in collaboration with National Vocational and Technical Commission (NAVTAC) of Pakistan under Prime Minister’s Youth Skills Development program.
PCT & VI Principal Muhammad Hanif told Gwadar Pro that all female students of impoverished local communities of Gwadar seem to be naturally talented. They needed an opportunity to show their mettle and once chance came, they seized it and capitalized in professional way. Among them few are likely to get job letters from banks and companies working in Gwadar port, he disclosed. 
“There was total 130 trainees in first batch. Out of them, 90 were male students and 50 were female students,” he replied a query. 
These trainees are supposed to be technically and professionally trained and prepared for Gwadar Free Zones, he said, because companies in the Zone will direly seek such kind of skilled and qualified manforce.
The development has unleashed employment for Gwadar youth especially females in the business activities. With technical and professional education, and other allied facilities awarded to them free of cost, Gwadar Youth will prove to be an agent of change, transforming a small fishing town to a modern smart city, said Sohail Asghar, project director of PCT & VI.
Another PCT & VI official revealed that after the six-month course, a three-year course is planned. Students will spend one year in PCT & VI Gwadar and one and half years will be in the Shandong Institute of Commercial Technology (SICT) in China. Later, students will learn practical experience as an internee in courses’ related industry in China, he added. 
“SICT has also agreed to design curriculum in line with requirements of industries. They also consented to bear operational cost of the institute for 3 years for Chinese faculty members’ boarding and lodging expenses. The contact agreement with SICT has been submitted to the Ministry of Maritime Affairs for approval,” he added. 
COPHC Chairman Zhang Boazhong said, “Young people of Gwadar are the main and fundamental stakeholders of Port City of Gwadar. Their participation in operation & management of the deep-sea port, participation in industrial and commercial businesses, and in urbanization processes is key to all long-term developmental initiatives. This PCT & VI aims to shape and enhance skills of active population of Gwadar to participate in the growth of the Port City.” 
Groundbreaking of PCT & VI was held on 16th December 2019. During the construction, it provided more than 1000 jobs for locals. This institute possesses 7,350 square meters as a total floor area comprising teaching buildings, training workshops, multi-function halls and dormitories for students and faculty. PCT &VI was built in October 2021 by China-aid at the cost of 83 million RMB. 









Gwadar women empowerment: 50 females get skilled training


GWADAR, Sept.17 (Gwadar Pro) - As many as 50 female students have received 15 days free of cost hand




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
First Fertilizer Factory under Construction in Gwadar Free Zone making its way towards successful inception. 
The industry will export locally-processed fertilizers to Pakistan and International market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Sino-Pak cooperation on tropical arid non-wood forest making Gwadar green​ 
By Wang Xiaotong | China Economic Net Sep 23, 2022



GWADAR, Sept. 23 (China Economic Net) – In Gwadar, the ‘shining pearl’ of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), scientists from China and Pakistan are developing various kinds of plants adapt to the local conditions to make the port city on the sandy land green.
So far, nearly 100,000 seedlings of bananas, dates, orchids and figs have been cultivated there under the Belt and Road Engineering Research Center for Tropical Arid Non-wood Forest, which is jointly launched by Central South University of Forestry and Technology, China Overseas Ports Holding Company Pakistan (Pvt.) Ltd. and Yulin Holdings in 2018.
Now, increasingly more Sino-Pak cooperation is happening under the research center in Gwadar. Pakistani universities including University of Karachi, Indus University and University of Agriculture Faisalabad have participated in the research.
According to Dr. Muhammad Yousaf Adnan, Assistant Professor, Department of Botany, University of Karachi, researchers from China and Pakistan are working together to turn the barren lands and drought areas, especially Gwadar and other coastal areas into green lands. “In this way, we can combat the effects of global warming and climate change. Now a very magnificent and well-developed laboratory has been developed in Gwadar, and tissue culture laboratory experiments have been conducted there. We are cultivating such varieties there which fulfill the drought environment,” he said.
“Most of the local people in the coastal areas have no proper source of income. When I went to Gwadar last year in an exchange event, I saw with my own eyes that local people were buying seedlings and plants that were prepared in the tissue culture lab, and they were planting them in their area. The local people were taking big benefit from it,” Dr. Muhammad Yousaf Adnan told CEN.
“I am 100% hopeful that the cooperation will give many benefits to the economy of Pakistan and China, particularly the Pakistani economy. If we are successful in this purpose, Gwadar will be a model of how we can green an area under the environmental stress,” Dr. Muhammad Yousaf Adnan remarked with confidence.
“We should plant such plants in Gwadar or our tropical arid environment which will not only provide shade, oxygen, carbon dioxide regulation, and environmental benefits and we will also be able to earn through them. We should also observe benefits of our local communities and farming communities,” Dr. Irfan Ahmed Associate Professor, University of Agriculture Faisalabad, said. According to him, some promising results have been made like now they can grow bananas and harvested there for the first time.
Besides joint research, personnel exchange is also an important part of the cooperation. “Through the student exchange program, Chinese teachers and students will come to Indus University, and they will understand the environment, agriculture and culture here. In the same way, Pakistani students and teachers will also go to China and they will benefit from this university,” said Khalid Amin Sheikh, President, Indus University.









Sino-Pak cooperation on tropical arid non-wood forest making Gwadar green


GWADAR, Sept. 23 (China Economic Net) – In Gwadar, the ‘shining pearl’ of China-Pakistan Economic Co




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airport latest updates................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## nahtanbob

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,,.
> 
> 
> View attachment 876759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 876760



The whole place looks like a desert. Unless there is oil sitting around the whole project is a scam

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Luosifen

COPHC set to bring 50 more Chinese firms to Gwadar Free Zone: Official​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Sep 27, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Sept 27 (Gwadar Pro) - The China Overseas Ports Holding Co. (COPHC) is all set to bring 50 more Chinese companies to Gwadar Free Zone in a year or two, an official told Gwadar Pro.
The official said that the 60-acre Phase I of the Gwadar Free Zone (GFZ) had already attracted 38 Chinese and 12 Pakistani firms. The North Free Zone (Phase II of the GFZ) has also been fully developed and two Chinese firms have already started construction activities there. “We are all set to bring 50 more companies to the North Free Zone within a year or two”, the official said. The Chinese companies coming to Phase II are large and prominent enterprises, which will give a big boost to industrialisation in Gwadar, he added.
The official, however, highlighted the scarcity of water and electricity in the port city as an impediment to future development. COPHC is doing everything in its capacity to end the two major problems, he said. 
“We have already installed a desalination plant of 1 million gallons per day capacity, which we intend to enhance up to 5 million gallons per day in next 5-8 years. Also, we are ready to provide 5 megawatts of electricity from our 15MWs thermal power plant to the residents of Gwadar”, he said.
Meanwhile, the Balochistan government is spending Rs2.5 billion on a 1 million gallons per day desalination plant in the city. However, the water and electricity problems require much more to be done on the part of the provincial and federal governments to accelerate development in Gwadar, he said.
The federal government is connecting the port city with the national grid through a 550 kilometres long transmission line. However, “in our opinion, a localised solution will be the best to end the electricity outages on a permanent basis”, the official said. He was also accompanied by a senior official of a Chinese firm investing in the North Free Zone.
The official said that COPHC had been able to resolve various issues faced by the Chinese investors including the registration and arrangement of the NOCs. The government has established a Customs office at the China Town, a residential facility for Chinese investors, and a desk of Pakistan Single Window (PSW). The visa issues have also been largely resolved, he said while urging the government to fast-track the projects to resolve the issues pertaining to water and electricity.
COPHC is the operator of Gwadar Port and developer of Gwadar Free Zone.









COPHC set to bring 50 more Chinese firms to Gwadar Free Zone: Official


ISLAMABAD, Sept 27 (Gwadar Pro) - The China Overseas Ports Holding Co. (COPHC) is all set to bring 5




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Students from Girls College Gwdar. and GDA School enthusiastically took part in the plantation drive and were extensively briefed on the completed and ongoing projects in Gwadar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It is appearing to be a failed project 
Considering it has been running for 22 Years 

No water solution 
No housing solution 
Now, due to revival of corrupt units in Pakistan no Pakistani will bring money to Pakistan

PML is already announcing shutting down some power plants which costed 200 million Dollar to make because they made a wrong choice for fuel source , this after collecting their cut in past dealinsg

When people will invest the OLD goons Establishment will come grab land near water front

Yes the children of corrupt mafia will come build some building and shopping plaza but now they like to own power plants and other utilities sector PIE so their vision has gone up to grow their own empire




Saudia has 10,000 KM shore line like gawadar just a coastal desert area nothing spectacular

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Sea port..

The National Day of the People's Republic of China, a solemn flag-raising ceremony was held in Gwadar Port to warmly celebrate the 73rd anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China. 

The Chinese staff, Pakistani staff, local students, dignitaries and representatives from all walks of life in the port area lined up neatly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
ECC meeting, wheat import through Gwadar port included in the agenda

INP
3 October 2022






The agenda includes the proposal of the Ministry of National Food Security and Research to award the contract of import wheat to TDC. 

ISLAMABAD : The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) has finally included wheat import from Gwadar Port in its 11-point agenda to implement wheat import through Gwadar Port.

The agenda includes the Ministry of National Food Security and Research's proposal to award the import wheat contract to TDC, initially allowing 3 small vessels to anchor at Gwadar Port, each weighing 40,000 metric tons. Not more than a ton.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GDA HS School, Gwadar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
Gwadar University to set up CPEC Study Centre​October 4, 2022






Among many other significant decisions, the University of Gwadar has agreed to create a CPEC Study Centre and a Centre for Marine Affairs and Marine Sciences, as specified in the approved PC-1. Several significant decisions were made at the syndicate’s second meeting, which was conducted in the conference room of the institution..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

https://gwadarpro.pk/1579008814752825346/lubricant-oil-industry-ready-to-set-foot-in-gwadar-free-zone-phase-ii



By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Oct 9, 2022



GWADAR, Oct. 9 (Gwadar Pro) - In a major development, Chinese lubrication Oil industry is ready to enter in Gwadar Free Zone Phase II as an affiliate of China’s enterprise “Hengmei Technological Grease Company” has agreed to establish lubricant blending plant in Gwadar. 
Hengmei Technological Grease Company has already been registered and incorporated in Security and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP) and after signing the sub-lease deal agreement, it will make its debut in Gwadar Free Zone Phase II ushering in a brand-new chapter of lubrication manufacturing & industry in Gwadar Port. 
Hengmei is an affiliate of the energy giant Sinopec, which focuses on development and production of greases for upstream petroleum exploration, production and refining. Sinopec namely China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation) is a Chinese oil and gas enterprise. 
According to an official of Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), Hengmei has a wide scope of business to be set up in Gwadar including the sales and production of lubricating oil, grease, antifreeze, urea aqueous solutions and sealing grease. Apart from accelerating the industrialization process, it will provide numerous job and commercial opportunities for the local community. 
“Owing to its excellent performance, Hengmei Lubricating oil was conferred with the honorary title of 2019 ‘leading brand’ in the Chinese lubricating oil industry by Chinese Lubricating Oil Brand Summit Committee in 2019,” he added. 
It will be the fourth Chinese company to be making its mark in Gwadar Free Zone Phase II also called “North Gwadar Free Zone” which is in the phase of full-fledged development and construction. 
Since Gwadar Free Zone Phase II went into formal action after the groundbreaking ceremony performed by Prime Minister of Pakistan on July 05, 2021, three Chinese companies have already made their formal entry in it. 
The Chinese company Agvon formally set in motion its physical work by initiating soil testing investigation, first phase of infrastructure development plan. On the allocation of 10-acre land awarded to Chinese Company “Agvon” team is working round the clock. “As per agreement, Agvon plans to build a state of art Fertilizer Processing Plant within the stipulated time period.” 
The second company Hang Geng has been allocated 10-acre land. It will launch infrastructure work after finishing the required licensing process as per set rules and regulation. The company intends to run a pharmaceutical factory that will produce medicine from animal skins. 
The third company namely Essatex industries, has also entered into agreement. It has been allocated one acre of land. Apart from this, COPHC official said that there is also a big company that aspired for the allocation of 7.5 square km out of total 9.3 square km land of Gwadar Free Zone phase II. This company announced to invest from $3 billion to $4 billion that will churn out more than 30,000 employments. 
A senior official of Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) said that with the operationalizing of Gwadar Free Zone Phase II (under-developed), Phase I (already completed and functional) and Gwadar port, economic activity will generate $10 billion per annum. 
Pakistan’s lubricant market size is forecast to reach $1.9 billion by 2025. Global Lubricants market involves gear and engine oil for industrial purpose, automotive usage and aerospace function. Its market size stood at $129.81 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Gwadar Huafa Exhibition Center construction picks momentum


GWADAR, Oct 13, (Gwadar Pro)-Construction of Gwadar Huafa Exhibition and Trading Cent




gwadarpro.pk





By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Oct 13, 2022




GWADAR, Oct 13, (Gwadar Pro)-Construction of Gwadar Huafa Exhibition and Trading Center is in full motion after its main structure is roofed with joint efforts of Pakistani manpower and Chinese engineers. It is one of the mega development projects of Gwadar Free Zone (phase I) on the premises of Gwadar Port that will offer commercial and industrial exhibitions planned to be held from next year. 
The topping ceremony of the main structure was held in the Free Zone (phase I), in front of Gwadar Business Center. The total construction area is about 3919 square meters. 
Gwadar Free Zone (Phase I) official said that the project functions mainly include commercial exhibitions, large-scale conference rooms, product trading, cultural and sports activities, etc., which is of great significance to the investment promotion and development of Gwadar Free Zone. The project officially started construction on December 24, 2021, and the contract period is 21 months. 
Zhou Yaodong, senior official of China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC), sole Gwadar Port operator, told Gwadar Pro that more than 140 workers from China and Pakistan overcame various difficulties and challenges, worked actively, and completed the top of the main structure of the project, marking the overall transition from the civil engineering construction stage to the decoration stage, providing a guarantee for the completion and delivery of the projects on schedule. 
Gwadar Business Center is a reimagined workspace that is keen on providing a vibrant ecosystem for entrepreneurship and enabling creativity, innovation and collaboration. All eyes are on the completion of the Gwadar Huafa Exhibition and Trading Center. 
Gwadar Huafa Exhibition and Trading Center was consciously developed to provide commercial exhibitors with unprecedented offerings in a bright, friendly, flexible business co-working environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
China Southern Product Expo and Trading Center in Gwadar Free Zone officially completed the main capping structure. 
Hopefully the infrastructure will be functional by early 2023 and host grand business exhibitions...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
*The Chinese government has gifted a desalination plant with 1.2 million gallons per day (MGD) capacity for the port city of Gwadar to provide clean drinking water to its residents.*

According to, Gwadar lacks a clean drinking water facility whereas this desalination plant of 1.2 million gallons per day (MGD) capacity would help purify seawater and make it safe for human consumption.

The reports said that the desalination plant would be installed in Gwadar Free Zone to supply potable water to the Old City area along with Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) requirement.

The project would cost $12.7 million which would be financed by the Chinese government. However, a contracting company on the basis of EPC from CIDCA would be hired for the project execution.

Almost 70 percent of the population of Gwadar was facing acute water shortage and required some 7.5 million liters of water to feed its existing population whereas the desalination plant would provide clean drinking water for the water-parched masses, an official of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs told APP.

He added that the Ministry would be the supervising agency of the project. The project implementation agreement was signed on July 5, 2021, whereas the civil work would be kicked start this year and would be completed in 12 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

First shipment through WeBOC in Gwadar Free Zone on Saturday​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Oct 22, 2022



GWADAR, Oct 22 (Gwadar Pro) - In a landmark development, the first shipment is set to begin from Gwadar Free Zone putting into operation the Web-Based One Custom Clearance System (WeBOC) on Saturday (October 22). 
Development has made a mark after the web-based one custom clearance system was successfully launched in Gwadar Free Zone. Earlier this week, FBR issued the operator ID to Gwadar Free Zone Company transforming the traditional one custom to a modernised WeBOC. 
Given the new digitalised e-customer clearance system, all entry and exit of shipments in Gwadar Free Zone will be carried out using WeBOC. 
A consignment of Hangeng Trade Company, an investment firm within Gwadar Free Zone, is first to be shipped under the e-custom service. 
Liao Longtai, the General Manager of Hangeng told Gwadar Pro, "It is a great honour for Hangeng to be the trailblazer for innovative mode of commerce", adding that "next week another cargo container will be exported from Free Zone by Hangeng using WeBOC".
“In the days to come all companies operating in the zone will be registered under WeBOC. Since it is convenient, transparent and business-friendly, it is highly likely to boost investor confidence and enhance commercial activities in Gwadar,” said an official of Gwadar Free Zone Company. 
To give strategic boost to commerce and shipment activities, the e-custom clearance system was installed in Gwadar Free Zone in the last week of July this year, which was featured by paperless, ultra-fast, cost-effective and transparent processes and procedures. 
The game-changing e-initiative aims to facilitate companies in Gwadar Free Zone to get integrated with Gwadar Port, customs, NLC, FBR, banking channels and other institutions to increase efficiency and reduce the time taken for processing in various departments. 
WeBOC in Gwadar Free Zone will help with the automation, standardisation and harmonisation of all trade procedures and logistic services related to land, air and sea routes under Pakistan Single Window (PSW). 
Presently WeBOC has thousands of registered users i.e. businesses, government departments including Anti-Narcotic Force, Engineering Development Board, State Bank of Pakistan, Ministry of Climate Change, Railways, Income Tax Department, Provincial Motor Registering Authorities, Commercial Banks, etc. 









First shipment through WeBOC in Gwadar Free Zone on Saturday


GWADAR, Oct 22 (Gwadar Pro) - In a landmark development, the first shipment is set to begin from Gwa




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

What a nice spot for the people..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Saudi Arabia’s energy minister Khalid Al-Falih arrived in Pakistan over the weekend and has already visited the deep-water port of Gwadar to review the site of the planned oil city.

The visiting Saudi delegation and their hosts discussed plans for signing a number of investment agreements in the coming month, including petrochemical, refining, renewable energy, and mining.

Talking to reporters, Al-Falih said, “Saudi Arabia wants to make Pakistan’s economic development stable through establishing an oil refinery and partnership with Pakistan in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)”.

According to the Saudi official, who is also the Chairman of the Board of Saudi Aramco, bilateral relations between Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are very strong, “and Saudi Arabia will play a role in Pakistan’s development and prosperity through investment”.

A high-level delegation from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, led by the Crown Prince, will visit Pakistan in the last week of November. The Crown Prince is in Pakistan at Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif’s invitation. Pakistan made significant efforts to convince the KSA to fulfill the MoUs and invest in Pakistan.

Besides the Saudi oil project, the Ministry of Petroleum is working to improve Pakistan’s refining policy in order to attract investment for the construction of new refineries. Reports suggest the government has decided to offer investors a profit margin of 14-15 percent, as opposed to the earlier offer of 9 percent in the draft for policy refinement prepared by the previous government.

The coalition also wants China to assist in the construction of another refinery on the CPEC strip, and Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif is expected to present relevant plans to Beijing during his upcoming visit to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Tenders invited for Water Supply Line from 1.2 MGD Plant to Gwadar City Reservoir​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Oct 27, 2022



GWADAR, Oct 27 (Gwadar Pro) - The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and the Ministry of Maritime Affairs on Wednesday invited sealed tenders from well-reputed firms for a water supply line from 1.2 MGD (million gallons per day) Reverse Osmosis Desalination (R.O.D) Plant to Gwadar City Reservoir.
The 1.2 MGD Desalination Plant is being constructed with a grant from the Government of China for the people of Gwadar. The Project aims to purify sea water and make it safe for usage by the local people. Being one of the important projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the 1.2 MGD Plant is being installed in Gwadar Free Zone to supply potable water to the Old City area along with GPA requirements.
According to documents available with Gwadar Pro, the complete set of bidding documents can be obtained on submission of a written application and upon payment of a non-refundable Bidding Document fee in the shape of a pay order drawn in the name of GPA.
The last date for bid submission is November 16th, 2022, which will be opened on the same day within half-in-hour at 11:30 a.m. local time.
According to GPA, a single stage two envelope bidding procedure will be adopted as per PPRA Rule #36(b). The pre-bid meeting will be held on November 9th, 2022 at 11:00 a.m. at GPA Head Office Gwadar. This advertisement is also available on the website of GPA and the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,








Successful shipment of the first consignment from Gwadar Free Zone through weboc. This landmark development will facilitate GFZ investors by saving their time, money, and energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Chinese group to invest $4.5bn to build refinery in Gwadar: PCJCCI​October 28, 2022

*LAHORE: Fang Yulong, Senior Vice President of Pakistan-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) and CEO of East Sea Group Limited has planned to invest US 4.5 billion dollars to build a refinery plant with an annual refining capacity of eight million tons in Pakistan.*

This was stated by him during a briefing at think tank session of PCJCCI on Thursday at PCJCCI Secretariat.

He said: “We will build an international Gwadar Petroleum Storage and Transportation Trading Center. This project will attract the world’s major oil trading companies and oil companies to Pakistan and we will place at least six ships of crude oil for blending and transshipment operations with a total of two million tons per month at the Gwadar port in Pakistan. It will provide oil to major oil-producing countries in the Middle East of oil transfer, STS and blending services.”

Fang stressed that the development of energy industry is an important catalyst for the transformation of economic structure. It can not only stimulate and guarantee the industrial development of various downstream industries, but also further reduce the trade deficit and increase foreign exchange income reserves in Pakistan.

He added that Gwadar is the throat of several important maritime routes from Africa, Europe, the Red Sea, the Strait of Hormuz, and the Persian Gulf to East Asia and the Pacific. The strategic location close to major oil-producing countries and shipping routes and good political relations with oil-producing countries make Gwadar a potential energy and petrochemical trade center. 

establishment of an international Gwadar Petroleum Storage and Transportation Trading Center will bring more powerful support conditions to ensure the diversity, convenience and safety of Pakistan’s energy supply, which will not only further enhance Pakistan’s international influence, but also support the sustainable development of the national economy.

In his closing remarks he said that East Sea Group Limited has great shipping capabilities and rich experience in oil products blending, transshipment and barge operation.

Gwadar’s excellent deep-water port and favorable geographical location, as well as Pakistan’s good and close government relations with surrounding oil-producing countries will definitely add value to this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Govt unveils “Gwadar Development Package”​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Oct 31, 2022



GWADAR, Oct. 31 (Gwadar Pro)-Government has unveiled the “package of development plan” to improve the educational system, health infrastructure, road connectivity, fisheries, water and power in the district of Gwadar. 
Under the development package for Gwadar district, Rs. 700 million has been allocated to build and repair classrooms for students. In Pishkan, Rs. 10 million for the construction of Boys intermedia college and Rs. 140 million for the construction of multi-purpose halls and libraries have been earmarked. 
In order to revamp the Basic Health Units (BHUs) and Regional Health Centers in Gwadar health care system, the government has laid down Rs. 365 million. To make potable water available, Rs. 380 million for water lines, water supply schemes and water tanks has been set aside. Besides, Rs. 75 million has been allocated for the construction of new playgrounds and their maintenance. 
To upgrade the fishery setup, the government has been developing two fish harbours in Ormara and Jewni. In terms of improving road infrastructure, Rs. 900 million has been earmarked to construct linking roads from Makran Coastal Highway to numerous villages of Gwadar. Meanwhile, Rs. 700 million has been placed for connecting arteries from M8 to villages. 
The government has also allocated Rs. 155 million for the road between coastal highway and Kanda civil and Rs. 75 million for the road between Dagaro Nagoor and Adam Bazar. 
The government has been spending Rs. 250 million only for Gwadar City, Lawmaker Mir Hammal Kalmati said. He also claimed that even for minorities, the government has allocated Rs. 13 million on the boundary wall to fulfill aspirations of the Hindu community. He said that GDA is all set to handover Gwadar hospital to the Indus Hospital on 1st November. 









Govt unveils “Gwadar Development Package”


GWADAR, Oct. 31 (Gwadar Pro)-Government has unveiled the “package of development plan” to improve th




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## GriffinsRule

ghazi52 said:


> .,,.
> *The Chinese government has gifted a desalination plant with 1.2 million gallons per day (MGD) capacity for the port city of Gwadar to provide clean drinking water to its residents.*
> 
> According to, Gwadar lacks a clean drinking water facility whereas this desalination plant of 1.2 million gallons per day (MGD) capacity would help purify seawater and make it safe for human consumption.
> 
> The reports said that the desalination plant would be installed in Gwadar Free Zone to supply potable water to the Old City area along with Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) requirement.
> 
> The project would cost $12.7 million which would be financed by the Chinese government. However, a contracting company on the basis of EPC from CIDCA would be hired for the project execution.
> 
> Almost 70 percent of the population of Gwadar was facing acute water shortage and required some 7.5 million liters of water to feed its existing population whereas the desalination plant would provide clean drinking water for the water-parched masses, an official of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs told APP.
> 
> He added that the Ministry would be the supervising agency of the project. The project implementation agreement was signed on July 5, 2021, whereas the civil work would be kicked start this year and would be completed in 12 months.


How embarrassing

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed Govt. Higher Secondary School...







New Cricket Stadium ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





Saudi Arabia has decided to revive its proposal to establish an oil refinery and petrochemical complex in Gwadar, Balochistan with heavy investment. The petroleum refinery project which was stalled since 2019, will be based on state-of-the-art deep-conversion technology to be introduced in Pakistan that operates five main petroleum refineries, generally using obsolete process technologies and currently planning for technological upgradation and capacity expansion. 

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) is likely to join Pakistan and Saudi Arabia in this venture, which may cost about $12 billion on completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..
Another Milestone is about to be achieved by GDA. 
CPEC the Pak-China Friendship Hospital is being established & would be equipped soon with modern medical facilities, & be run by Indus Hospital...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

30% work completed on 1.2 MGD Desalination Water Plant​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Nov 9, 2022



GWADAR, Nov. 10 (Gwadar Pro) - In order to provide clean drinking water to residents of Gwadar city, almost 30 percent work has progressed on the construction of 1.2 MGD (million gallon per day) Water Desalination Plant. 
The 1.2 MGD desalination water plant is being completed with the Chinese grant of Rs2 billion. 
Talking to _Gwadar Pro_, Dawood Baloch, Project Director of under-constructed Desalination Plan said that it is a matter of immense mirth that work continues to proceed on expeditious and smooth manner as flow of civil work including foundation work and structure work did not suffer any stumbling block. 
“Event previous phase of comprehensive soil testing in the premises of Gwadar Port Free Zone area went uninterrupted under the guideline of Gwadar Port Authority and the government,” he added. 
Alongside the ongoing construction of 1.2 MGD desalination plant, GPA rolled out a process to lay down around 1 kilometer long water supply line from plant site to Gwadar city’s main water supply network, he revealed. He added that through this connectivity, potable water will be supplied to inside taps of residents of Gwadar. 
He said that for this purpose, GPA has already commenced formal bidding process seeking services of qualified firms. After the tendering procedure enters into finality on November 16, selected enterprise will be awarded contract to proceed in accordance with rules and regulations. 
Another GPA official said that the 1.2 MGD Water Desalination Plant is spreading over approximately one acre. “The plant is supposed to complete in 12 months but hopefully it is expected to be completed before April, 2023.” 
He said that the water desalination plant is being completed in collaboration with GPA and China Harbor Engineering Company (CHEC) 
The 1.2 MGD Water Desalination Plant project, he said, will be enough to meet the water demand of the Gwadar city and Gwadar port. 
He said initially a 0.5 MGD Water Desalination Plant project was inked with the conduction of feasibility and survey by government of Pakistan and China. On July 5, 2021, the government approved the 1.2 MGD Water Desalination Plant for Gwadar. 









30% work completed on 1.2 MGD Desalination Water Plant


GWADAR, Nov. 10 (Gwadar Pro) - In order to provide clean drinking water to residents of Gwadar city,




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Bleek

ghazi52 said:


> Newly constructed Govt. Higher Secondary School...
> 
> View attachment 894445
> 
> 
> 
> New Cricket Stadium ..
> 
> View attachment 894447


Isn't that stadium already built? Because there's a nearly identical structure already

Gwadar International Airport progress update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bleek said:


> Isn't that stadium already built? Because there's a nearly identical structure already
> 
> Gwadar International Airport progress update


Not yet, future model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
AP Sveti Vlaho, a mega vessel carrying 8000 tons of DAP fertilizers for Afghan transit, berthing at Gwadar port. Paving the way for enhanced port traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Construction of the magnificent Expo Center in Gwadar Free Economic Zone is going on fast. Next year, a big business expo will be held at Gwadar Expo Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

View of newly inaugurated Gwadar Eastbay Expressway.
Gwadar Port will enjoy closer connection with national highways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Airport Progress....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=832776454719209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

chinasun said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595820332715220992


This is not at Gwadar. 
Address.... Industry, Plot No. 152.153.154 Allama, Iqbal, City, Faisalabad, 
Wrong thread.


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> View attachment 899828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 899829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 899827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 899830


yeah this is a MASSIVE blunder and another ghoast airport in the making

even a -50 IQ idiot can see through it


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> AP Sveti Vlaho, a mega vessel carrying 8000 tons of DAP fertilizers for Afghan transit, berthing at Gwadar port. Paving the way for enhanced port traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 896487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 896488


Just got to make sure it is not stored near population center and detonated like Beirut.


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> Just got to make sure it is not stored near population center and detonated like Beirut.


True. Presently it is better than Port Qasim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
One Goal - One Destination ''GWADAR''!
2023 – A year of prosperity, growth and Gwadar’s real estate boom.
With all the key projects coming to their completion, Gwadar is ready, are you?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=659427429183390

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Zong digitally empowering female students of Gwadar​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Dec 6, 2022



GWADAR, Dec 7, (Gwadar Pro)- China Mobile's Zong 4G is providing digital equipment to students at Pak-China Gwadar Middle School in order to give female students the opportunity to learn more about technology and its effective use. Under the initiative, the students are getting a projector and screen, printing facilities, and digital learning materials.
The Pak-China Gwadar Middle School, also commonly known as Faqeer Middle School, is located in Gwadar’s Faqeer Colony. This school is part of a China-funded initiative aimed at developing a high-quality educational system in the area.
“We have a mission to ensure the complete digitalization of Pakistan. Through our inclusive approach, we are ensuring all our children– especially young girls– be provided with quality digital education to ensure their future competitiveness in an increasingly fast-paced technological world,” according to a spokesperson of Zong 4G.
The management of the Pak-China school appreciated this, citing that only a handful of their students had used a computer before and thanked Zong for setting up a digital lab for their students.
“Zong’s Digital Lab has helped the Pak-China School transform into the only non-profit digital school of Gwadar. Our students are very keen on learning digital technology and they look forward to their newly commenced computer lessons. We would like to thank Zong for their consistent support and efforts in promoting inclusive growth”, Naseem Baloch, Head Coordinator of the school was quoted as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## General Dong

This might not be the thread for this, but I would like to see land ownerships records in Gwadar and along CPEC. This information should be made public. Expose these bastard Generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=663868575213992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest Updates....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Progress seems to be going slow. Was this city not supposed to be the "next Dubai"


----------



## chinasun

Abid123 said:


> Progress seems to be going slow. Was this city not supposed to be the "next Dubai"


China has invested US $10 billion in Gwadar Port and will invest more in the future. It also includes the investment of Chinese enterprises in industrial zones. This is not Pakistan's debt. Gwadar Port should be observed from the perspective of regional transport hub. Considering the political situation in Pakistan, Gwadar Port may slow down, but it is not slow in the Middle East and Central Asia. China also needs to evaluate several ways to connect Gwadar Port and Central Asia in the future. We should also consider docking with the Middle East industry. These are the ideas of regional economic cooperation. China has put forward some ideas of its own and is discussing changes with other countries. This is not to interfere in a country's internal affairs.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Gwadar Port has been officially authorized to handle and process the imports of 450,000 metric tons of wheat following the signing of an official agreement between Trading Corporation of Pakistan and Gwadar International Terminal Limited. 
First shipment of wheat to Gwadar will be arriving from 25 December 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Gwadar International Airport: The construction of the main terminal, 4600 tons of steel structure is completed.
The construction of the metal welded roof, and interior, and the installation of electromechanical equipment are underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Gwadar: 3 million-ton ship-to-ship oil blending facility in the offing​ 
By Yasir Habib Khan | Gwadar Pro Dec 23, 2022



GWADAR, Dec. 23 (Gwadar Pro)-Chinese firm East Sea Group Limited (ESGL) plans to establish a 3 million-ton ship-to-ship (STS) oil blending facility at sea space in connection with a $4.5 billion oil refinery project in Gwadar. After the venture materializes, Pakistan will earn $ 20,000 to $ 40,000 annually. 
The 3 million-ton STS oil blending facility will be established solely on the sea surface without any contact or use of the landmass of Gwadar. The rest of the 5 million-ton oil refinery will be on the land of the Gwadar Free Zone Area (phase II). With the 3 million-ton STS oil blending facility in the first phase and the 5 million-ton oil refinery in the second phase, Hong Kong-based Chinese firm East Sea Group Limited will build up an oil refinery with an annual oil processing capacity of 8 million tons. 
The mega plan of the STS oil blending facility was discussed at length in the 45th special urgent meeting of GPA board members. The meeting held at GPA head office Gwadar was participated by GPA board members, COPHC chairman, and ESGL officials. 
The meeting agreed to designate a specific sea area away from the 38 sq km anchorage area of Gwadar Port for the establishment of the STS oil blending facility. Instead of the northward side, the facility will be on the south side because the northward area has a depth of only 15 meters, while the southward side has a depth that ranges from 35 to 37 meters, which appropriately serves the purpose. 
Furthermore, Chairman GPA Pasand Khan Buleidi assured the visiting delegation of East Sea Group Limited of tax facilitation and duty exemptions set forth by all procedural and legal frameworks under Pakistan's transshipment rules. 
On the occasion, the ESGL officials committed that the company will buy 30 percent crude oil from the local market of Pakistan as Pakistan boasts 19 million tons of crude oil capacity. 









Gwadar: 3 million-ton ship-to-ship oil blending facility in the offing


GWADAR, Dec. 23 (Gwadar Pro)-Chinese firm East Sea Group Limited (ESGL) plans to establish a 3 milli




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
On December 29, 2022, the freighter "Mv ULTRA ESTERHAZY" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532029245618299

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
On December 29th, ULTRA ESTERHAZY loaded with 32,000 tons of urea docks at Gwadar Port. First of the series of 200,000 tonns of urea consignment via Gwadar. From shipping to clearance services all business tendered to locals of Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Start of the year 2023 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

